# Forse un addio ...



## Elisa (29 Settembre 2010)

Ciao ragazzi.
Purtroppo chi sospettava fossi "ricaduta" aveva ragione.

Ho deciso comunque di trovare il coraggio di scrivervi, per rispetto a quelle persone che mi hanno ascoltata e consigliata.
Ma non sono "degna" di stare qui dentro.
In quel mese senza di lui sono stata malissimo, anche fisicamente, tanto che anche degli esami del sangue hanno riscontrato questo. 

Non vi dico questo ne' x essere capita ma solo xche' questo amore x questa persona per me e' tutto, e' la vita.
E dopo tanti chiarimenti e "prove" anche da altre persone (e per questo che sono tornata sui miei passi) che mi hanno detto che lui mi ama e stava malissimo, ho deciso di "riprovare".
Io per mio marito provo un bene profondo, non ci sto' male insieme. Ma per questo uomo provo l'amore, quello che ti fa sentire "morta dentro" quando pensi di perderlo. 
Non e' un capriccio, non e' uno "sfizio", non e' un "gioco".
E anche per lui e' cosi'...
Il problema e' che abbiamo queste due famiglie, tanti problemi da affrontare nel caso decidessimo finalmente di fare il grande passo.
E' vero che ci sono persone che quando incontrano la persona giusta se ne fregano delle conseguenze e vanno dritta per la loro strada...ma non tutti sono cosi'.
Io comunque ora voglio dargli "fiducia"...pare abbia capito che se cerchiamo comunque di indirizzare la nostra vita verso un futuro insieme,deve farlo DAVVERO od io spariro' e questa volta per sempre cambiando numeri, e-mail e se riesco pure casa per non farmi + trovare. 
Ora andiamo avanti "cosi'"...cercando piano piano di costruire quello che sara' il nostro futuro insieme.

So' che vi ho deluso, so' che sarebbe stato meglio lasciar stare, so' che mi ha fatto tanto male...ma so' quanto amore c'e' nel nostro modo forse un po' assurdo di amarci...


----------



## Amoremio (29 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi.
> Purtroppo chi sospettava fossi "ricaduta" aveva ragione.
> 
> Ho deciso comunque di trovare il coraggio di scrivervi, per rispetto a quelle persone che mi hanno ascoltata e consigliata.
> ...


è la tua scelta 
non c'è molto da dire 
ma non dire che non sei degna di questo posto
qui puoi trovare comunque uno sfogo e un confronto
se pensi che ti possa servire 

buona fortuna comunque
penso ti serva


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi.
> Purtroppo chi sospettava fossi "ricaduta" aveva ragione.
> 
> Ho deciso comunque di trovare il coraggio di scrivervi, per rispetto a quelle persone che mi hanno ascoltata e consigliata.
> ...


Prima cosa qui non c'è chi è degno e chi no.
Siamo tutte persone che vivono delle difficoltà e cerchiamo di aiutarci a vicenda.
Per cui qualunque sia la tua decisione ci trovi sempre qui.
Che dirti sulla decisione presa.......
Sul fatto che tu lo ami io non ho mai avuto dubbi. Su di lui permettimi di avere dei dubbi.
continuo a credere che non abbia senso restare con tuo marito se ami così tanto l'altro anche perchè mi sembra di capire che non pensi di fare l'amante a vita. 
Allora prendi coraggio e fai la tua scelta. Se lui ti segue sarà la dimostrazione che anche lui ti ama tanto quanto lo ami tu altrimenti ti sconterai con la dura realtà e percorrerai una strada diversa.


----------



## Elisa (29 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Prima cosa qui non c'è chi è degno e chi no.
> Siamo tutte persone che vivono delle difficoltà e cerchiamo di aiutarci a vicenda.
> Per cui qualunque sia la tua decisione ci trovi sempre qui.
> Che dirti sulla decisione presa.......
> ...


Sai io credo che mi ami ma che purtroppo ama anche tanto la sua famiglia e quello che gli gira intorno. A volte lo capisco anche (quando riesco ad essere "lucida" sulla cosa) perche' comunque mi rendo conto che per costruire la nostra vita insieme dovremmo far soffrire tutti. Inoltre sia io che lui veniamo da famiglie "tradizionaliste" che sicuramente non "accetterebbero" questa cosa.
Ti dico sinceramente, in alcuni momenti penso che sarebbe tenermelo cosi', penso a chi me lo fa fare...certo da persona egoista che continua a "mentire" pero'. Ma quando sento quanto mi manca nella vita di tutti i giorni e come e' pesante mentire, allora vorrei fregarmene di tutto!

Ora voglio prenderla con calma...innanzitutto voglio essere sicura che lui abbia VERAMENTE capito...per quanto riguarda il mio matrimonio io per ora non me la sento di distruggere la mia famiglia. Son sincera! anche se non avessi + lui, non me la sentirei di lasciare mio marito anche se non lo amo + come prima. Me ne starei tranquilla, tanto comunque io non amero' + nessuno...e mio marito sa' che tra noi e' "cambiato" e sinceramente sembra gli stia bene cosi'. Piu' di tanto non fa e a volte dice cose che fanno capire che dobbiamo comunque stare insieme x i bimbi...


----------



## Daniele (29 Settembre 2010)

Elisa, fai quello che ti pare, ma almeno libera quel poveraccio di tuo marito dal vincolo del matrimonio nel quale magari lui ci crede, non fargli perdere del tempo con te, perchè è lui che deve scegliere per se stesso e quindi se fossi in te chiederei la separazione a prescindere da quello che possa succedere con l'altro. Non è il tradimento in se che fa schifo (e non temere, amore o non amore è viscido), ma l'usare una persona che suppongo un poco di bene gli avrai voluto per il bene dei tuoi figli senza lasciargli decidere nulla è quanto di più ingiusto tu potresti fargli.
Lascialo libero adesso che hai deciso ed amen, vada come vada.
Però come ho detto io e paperlo, avresti fatto bene a cambiare il numero di telefono, email e via dicendo, perchè tu volevi tenerli per poter tornare indietro, era evidente come l'esistenza della morte.
Auguri.


----------



## Daniele (29 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Me ne starei tranquilla, tanto comunque io non amero' + nessuno...e mio marito sa' che tra noi e' "cambiato" e sinceramente sembra gli stia bene cosi'. Piu' di tanto non fa e a volte dice cose che fanno capire che dobbiamo comunque stare insieme x i bimbi...


Niente scuse, lui fa così perchè non sa di essere libero di fare quello che vuole, un conto non amare più e l'altro è amare un'altra persona, quindi non lo fai per la tua famiglia, ma per uno spirito egoistico per i tuoi figli, stai sacrificando la vita di tuo marito per i vostri figli senza chiedergli nulla, perchè onestamente tutti e due potreste ricrearvi ua vita, ma il tempo ce gli fai perdere con te vale milioni, miliardo di euro, perchè il tempo non torna indietro.
Pensaci un poco e smetti di essere moralista in ambito famiglia quando sei immorale in ambito matrimonio.


----------



## Elisa (29 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Niente scuse, lui fa così perchè non sa di essere libero di fare quello che vuole, un conto non amare più e l'altro è amare un'altra persona, quindi non lo fai per la tua famiglia, ma per uno spirito egoistico per i tuoi figli, stai sacrificando la vita di tuo marito per i vostri figli senza chiedergli nulla, perchè onestamente tutti e due potreste ricrearvi ua vita, ma il tempo ce gli fai perdere con te vale milioni, miliardo di euro, perchè il tempo non torna indietro.
> Pensaci un poco e smetti di essere moralista in ambito famiglia quando sei immorale in ambito matrimonio.


 
senti, anche ultimamente quando io e mio marito abbiamo parlato di coppie che si separano con bimbi, lui dice di non essere d'accordo. Mi ha detto chiaramente che e' meglio per il loro bene e per i casini che ci sono a fare tale gesto, che ognuno dei due coniugi, se non ama + o ha bisogno di altro, lo faccia (segretamente chiaramente) senza pero' "toccare" la famiglia. 
Ora non so' se e' vero questo suo pensiero o lo dice tanto x dire...ma non e' la prima volta che glielo sento dire.


----------



## Daniele (29 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ora non so' se e' vero questo suo pensiero o lo dice tanto x dire...ma non e' la prima volta che glielo sento dire.


Fidati se ne dicono di stronzate prima che scoppi la verità! Almeno tu sai cosa puoi fare? Digli chiaro e tondo che lui è libero da ogni vincolo con te e se trova un'altra che è liberissimo di fare quello che vuole.
Comunque a palla ferma sono tutti buoni a parlare, se lui trovasse una libera fidati, quello che ha detto sulla famiglia andrebbe a quel paese del tutto, come faresti tu se il tuo tizietto smollasse il malloppone famiglia.
Tenta di essere obbiettiva in quello che dice e capirai che non tutto è vero, ma almeno lasciagli la possibilità di ricrearsi anche a lui una vita oppure lo odi pure?


----------



## Elisa (29 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Fidati se ne dicono di stronzate prima che scoppi la verità! Almeno tu sai cosa puoi fare? Digli chiaro e tondo che lui è libero da ogni vincolo con te e se trova un'altra che è liberissimo di fare quello che vuole.
> Comunque a palla ferma sono tutti buoni a parlare, se lui trovasse una libera fidati, quello che ha detto sulla famiglia andrebbe a quel paese del tutto, come faresti tu se il tuo tizietto smollasse il malloppone famiglia.
> Tenta di essere obbiettiva in quello che dice e capirai che non tutto è vero, ma almeno lasciagli la possibilità di ricrearsi anche a lui una vita oppure lo odi pure?


ti do' ragione che a volte le cose si dicono xche' non sei "sicuro" di esserci dentro ed e' + facile credere di poter reggere certe situazioni...
pero' so' anche che ci sono tante coppie che "purtroppo" vivono cosi'...comunque io non voglio + basarmi su quello che fa o fara' il mio amante. Ho capito che lo amo e che quello che sento e' un sentimento che non riusciro' + a provare per nessuno.
Con mio marito si vedra'...prima o poi sono sicura che la verita' uscira' fuori e in quel momento l'affrontero'. E se ci lasceremo non dovra' dipendere da quello che fa o non fara' l'altro.
Di certo, se lui d'ora in poi non mi dimostrera' un qualcosa "di piu'", come gli ho detto chiaramente, la prossima volta spariro', ma per sempre...
Che sia o non sia piu' con mio marito...piuttosto me ne staro' da sola!


----------



## Papero (29 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ti do' ragione che a volte le cose si dicono xche' non sei "sicuro" di esserci dentro ed e' + facile credere di poter reggere certe situazioni...
> pero' so' anche che ci sono tante coppie che "purtroppo" vivono cosi'...comunque io non voglio + basarmi su quello che fa o fara' il mio amante. Ho capito che lo amo e che quello che sento e' un sentimento che non riusciro' + a provare per nessuno.
> Con mio marito si vedra'...prima o poi sono sicura che la verita' uscira' fuori e in quel momento l'affrontero'. E se ci lasceremo non dovra' dipendere da quello che fa o non fara' l'altro.
> Di certo, se lui d'ora in poi non mi dimostrera' un qualcosa "di piu'", come gli ho detto chiaramente, _*la prossima volta spariro', ma per sempre...*_
> Che sia o non sia piu' con mio marito...piuttosto me ne staro' da sola!



Mi dispiace dirtelo Elisa ma alle tue affermazioni non ci crede più nessuno, o meglio, io non ci credo... 

Io posso dire di essere stato tra quelli che avevano capito che la tua mancanza dal forum era un brutto sintomo, significava che tu eri tornata da lui... e infatti è andata così. Che dire, mi dispiace per te, posso capire cosa stai provando perchè anch'io ho amato fortemente una persona che non era mia moglie e non ho saputo prendere una decisione per parecchio tempo.

Per il fatto che "non sei degna di stare qui" mi pare una grossa stronzata perchè, come dice la nostra amica farfallina, qui siamo tutte persone che vivono o hanno vissuto delle difficoltà come le stai vivendo te e che hanno bisogno di essere consigliate e sostenute moralmente. Tu sei tanto falsa con tuo marito quanto sincera con noi e per questo qui dentro non possiamo far altro che ammirarti. Non credo che tante/i sarebbero tornati a dichiarare la propria sconfitta dopo tutti quei proclami e la presunta volontà ferrea di cambiare finalmente vita...


----------



## geisha (29 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi.
> Purtroppo chi sospettava fossi "ricaduta" aveva ragione.
> 
> Ho deciso comunque di trovare il coraggio di scrivervi, per rispetto a quelle persone che mi hanno ascoltata e consigliata.
> ...


sei voluta tornare sui tuoi passi, nessuno ti condanna del resto è la tua vita. il consiglio che ti posso dare è scegliere ora tra due inferni.
optare per la separazione e fare la numero due, perchè anche se ti ama sempre a casa tornerà la sera, oppure continuare in vostro menage da sposati.
sarà anche amore ma sarà una vita di m...... fintanto che la reggete si intende.


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> sei voluta tornare sui tuoi passi, nessuno ti condanna del resto è la tua vita. il consiglio che ti posso dare è scegliere ora tra due inferni.
> optare per la separazione e fare la numero due, perchè anche se ti ama sempre a casa tornerà la sera, oppure continuare in vostro menage da sposati.
> sarà anche amore ma sarà una vita di m...... fintanto che la reggete si intende.



*Geisha, tienti presente questo:*




Elisa ha detto:


> senti, anche ultimamente quando io e mio marito abbiamo parlato di coppie che si separano con bimbi, lui dice di non essere d'accordo. Mi ha detto chiaramente che e' meglio per il loro bene e per i casini che ci sono a fare tale gesto, che ognuno dei due coniugi, se non ama + o ha bisogno di altro, lo faccia *(segretamente chiaramente)* senza pero' "toccare" la famiglia.
> Ora non so' se e' vero questo suo pensiero o lo dice tanto x dire...ma non e' la prima volta che glielo sento dire.



*Il marito di Elisa sembra gia' pronto al tutto*  *E' preparato, "nel caso mai" accadesse.*


----------



## Elisa (29 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Mi dispiace dirtelo Elisa ma alle tue affermazioni non ci crede più nessuno, o meglio, io non ci credo...
> 
> Io posso dire di essere stato tra quelli che avevano capito che la tua mancanza dal forum era un brutto sintomo, significava che tu eri tornata da lui... e infatti è andata così. Che dire, mi dispiace per te, posso capire cosa stai provando perchè anch'io ho amato fortemente una persona che non era mia moglie e non ho saputo prendere una decisione per parecchio tempo.
> 
> Per il fatto che "non sei degna di stare qui" mi pare una grossa stronzata perchè, come dice la nostra amica farfallina, qui siamo tutte persone che vivono o hanno vissuto delle difficoltà come le stai vivendo te e che hanno bisogno di essere consigliate e sostenute moralmente. Tu sei tanto falsa con tuo marito quanto sincera con noi e per questo qui dentro non possiamo far altro che ammirarti. Non credo che tante/i sarebbero tornati a dichiarare la propria sconfitta dopo tutti quei proclami e la presunta volontà ferrea di cambiare finalmente vita...


Sai Papero...eri uno di quelli di cui avevo "piu' paura" di dover dire questa cosa. So' come la pensi e so' che non mi crederai piu'...
Forse mentivo a me stessa oltre che a voi...
Per questo non mi sento "degna" di stare tra di voi...perche' avete creduto in me, dato coraggio, e vi ho deluso ancora...
Pero' non mi sembrava giusto sparire cosi', dopo tutto quello che "avete fatto per me"...una spiegazione ve la dovevo, anche a costo di prendermi delle belle "mazzate", e pure giuste!
Non so' cosa dirvi di piu'...non sono abbastanza forte per non stare con lui. Lo so' che questa sara' la mia condanna, che vada in un verso o nell'altro.


----------



## Papero (29 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Sai Papero...eri uno di quelli di cui avevo "piu' paura" di dover dire questa cosa. So' come la pensi e so' che non mi crederai piu'...
> Forse mentivo a me stessa oltre che a voi...
> Per questo non mi sento "degna" di stare tra di voi...perche' avete creduto in me, dato coraggio, e vi ho deluso ancora...
> Pero' non mi sembrava giusto sparire cosi', dopo tutto quello che "avete fatto per me"...una spiegazione ve la dovevo, anche a costo di prendermi delle belle "mazzate", e pure giuste!
> Non so' cosa dirvi di piu'...non sono abbastanza forte per non stare con lui. Lo so' che questa sara' la mia condanna, che vada in un verso o nell'altro.


Senti Elisa, io non volevo certo farti la morale perchè come più volte ti ho detto io ero nella tua identica posizione, o meglio, del tuo "lui". Avevo notato che tu non ti saresti lasciata dietro le spalle la tua vita da clandestina tanto facilmente e ti spronavo in maniera un po grezza a mollarlo. A quanto pare però non ce la fai e questa è la tua scelta... 

Sinceramente mi dispiace per tuo marito, tua moglie e tutti quelli che di questa situazione potranno rimetterci e ne sono vittime ma se tu hai scelto così vorrà dire che tu lo ami talmente tanto che sei disposta a continuare questa doppia vita. 

Amarsi da clandestini è tutta un'altra cosa, probabilmente il tuo amante sa che se lasciasse sua moglie e tu tuo marito, dopo qualche mese di novità la vostra vita tornerebbe ad essere come vi sembra che sia adesso con i vostri rispettivi partner ufficiali...


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Sai Papero...eri uno di quelli di cui avevo "piu' paura" di dover dire questa cosa. So' come la pensi e so' che non mi crederai piu'...
> Forse mentivo a me stessa oltre che a voi...
> Per questo non mi sento "degna" di stare tra di voi...perche' avete creduto in me, dato coraggio, e vi ho deluso ancora...
> Pero' non mi sembrava giusto sparire cosi', dopo tutto quello che "avete fatto per me"...una spiegazione ve la dovevo, anche a costo di prendermi delle belle "mazzate", e pure giuste!
> Non so' cosa dirvi di piu'...non sono abbastanza forte per non stare con lui. Lo so' che questa sara' la mia condanna, che vada in un verso o nell'altro.



Ciao Elisa,
non ho partecipato granchè alle tue discussioni.
L'unica cosa che mi viene da pensare ora è a tutto quello che hai scritto di brutto sul tuo amante dopo che avevi deciso di lasciarlo perdere.
Posso immaginare che tu lo abbia fatto per dare forza alla tua fragile decisione... ma la rabbia e il dolore per come lo descrivevi nei tuoi post, bè, mi sembravano moto reali.
La delusione per tutto il tempo che lui ha lasciato passare senza contatarti... il modo leggero con cui l'ha fatto alla fine...

Capisco anche che ognuno ha il suo modo di amare e di dimostrare amore, e non sto a contestare quello di una persona che non conosco.

Spero solo che tu abbia ben presente chi è lui, che cosa ti può dare e a che cosa vai incontro. Se dopo averci ben pensato sei convinta che le cose ti vadano bene... considerando anche che mi pare che tuo marito preferisca non sapere... vai...

Ma per favore, se alla fine tu ti rendessi conto che stai ancora soffrendo, non dare la colpa al tuo amante. Devi essere ben conscia che quella che stai prendendo è una decisione TUA.
E non per un astratto senso di responsabilità -che pure non guasta  - ma perchè è il solo modo per non sentirsi in balia degli "eventi" e invece essere padrona della tua vita.

In bocca al lupo e... non te ne andare!


----------



## contepinceton (29 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Capisco anche che ognuno ha il suo modo di amare e di dimostrare amore, e non sto a contestare quello di una persona che non conosco.


Una vita passata a cercare di capire questo! XD...ma tant'è...ora ho scelto: Impero!
Elisa sta raggiungendo anche lei, la sua ultima sporca meta!
Dai elisa non andartene...credimi io ti capisco eh?
Però spero che tu non ne ricavi solo, na montagna di delusione!
Tutto lì...


----------



## Elisa (29 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ciao Elisa,
> non ho partecipato granchè alle tue discussioni.
> L'unica cosa che mi viene da pensare ora è a tutto quello che hai scritto di brutto sul tuo amante dopo che avevi deciso di lasciarlo perdere.
> Posso immaginare che tu lo abbia fatto per dare forza alla tua fragile decisione... ma la rabbia e il dolore per come lo descrivevi nei tuoi post, bè, mi sembravano moto reali.
> ...


Si avete ragione: questa volta l'ho voluto io e devo prendermi questa responsabilita'.
Abbiamo tanto parlato dei suoi comportamenti e ho capito molte cose...lui non sa' esprimere il suo amore come faccio io con lui. Prima di me non ha mai amato ed anche con me fa fatica a lasciarsi andare a questo sentimento. Forse gli avevano "insegnato" che nella vita bisognava scegliersi la donna con cui fare una famiglia e stop. E lui questo ha fatto.
Io gli voglio credere ma voglio anche i fatti a prescindere che si faccia il passo o meno.
Ci ho riflettuto credetemi...ho provato ad odiarlo ma sento che mi ama, forse a suo modo, forse non come vorrei, ma mi ama.
E non voglio perdere l'unica occasione per sentirmi veramente viva in questa vita.
Anche a me dispiace x mio marito, abbiamo una vita tranquilla tutto sommato. Solo che non siamo l'amore vero e forse anche lui lo sa' ma non lo vuole accettare per le conseguenze che avrebbe.

Io vorrei rimanere qui con voi...ma dovreste accettare questa persona (io) cosi' com'e'...e lo so', non e' facile...NON MI ACCETTO NEMMENO IO!


----------



## minnie (29 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è la tua scelta
> non c'è molto da dire
> ma non dire che non sei degna di questo posto
> qui puoi trovare comunque uno sfogo e un confronto
> ...


 
concordo con amoremio. Un solo consiglio: non avere aspettative troppo alte.


----------



## Elisa (29 Settembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> concordo con amoremio. Un solo consiglio: non avere aspettative troppo alte.


Ci provero'...anche se non fa parte del mio modo di essere...grazie a tutti!


----------



## Amoremio (29 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ci provero'...anche se non fa parte del mio modo di essere...grazie a tutti!


elisa, ricorda che a volte nel tentativo di fare scelte coerenti con altre precedenti o di non disperdere sforzi già fatti
si compiono altre scelte sbagliate e sforzi che non possiamo sostenere

se capissi di trovarti in questa situazione ricorda che per quanto uno possa aver sbagliato "finchè c'è vita c'è speranza" e modo di rimediare gli errori


----------



## Elisa (29 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> elisa, ricorda che a volte nel tentativo di fare scelte coerenti con altre precedenti o di non disperdere sforzi già fatti
> si compiono altre scelte sbagliate e sforzi che non possiamo sostenere
> 
> se capissi di trovarti in questa situazione ricorda che per quanto uno possa aver sbagliato "finchè c'è vita c'è speranza" e modo di rimediare gli errori


grazie amore mio...e' vero. Ora ho fatto questa scelta...vedremo dove mi portera', magari da nessuna parte come fin'ora...

Purtroppo devo accettare la realta' dei fatti: amo quest'uomo al punto da "accettare" questa vita ancora per non si sa' quanto...
Pero' ad un certo punto bisognera' arrivare da qualche parte, qualsiasi essa sia...come gli ho detto chiaramente. E gli ho detto anche che ho accettato x l'ennesima volta di "tornare sui miei passi" perche' lui ha dichiarato di voler piano piano costruire un fututo insieme. Gli do' tutto il tempo che vuole, anche xche' pure io ho la mia vita piena di impegni e di responsabilita' e posso capirlo...ma ad un certo punto dovra' dirmi chiaramente se vuole decidere una volta per tutte o "lasciarmi andare" per sempre...
E sappiate, che nel momento in cui io dovessi "distruggere" la mia famiglia, avro' il mondo contro e mi ritrovero' sola...e di questo sono purtroppo sicura...


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ti do' ragione che a volte le cose si dicono xche' non sei "sicuro" di esserci dentro ed e' + facile credere di poter reggere certe situazioni...
> pero' so' anche che ci sono tante coppie che "purtroppo" vivono cosi'...comunque io non voglio + basarmi su quello che fa o fara' il mio amante. Ho capito che lo amo e che quello che sento e' un sentimento che non riusciro' + a provare per nessuno.
> Con mio marito si vedra'...prima o poi sono sicura che la verita' uscira' fuori e in quel momento l'affrontero'. E se ci lasceremo non dovra' dipendere da quello che fa o non fara' l'altro.
> Di certo, se lui d'ora in poi non mi dimostrera' un qualcosa "di piu'", come gli ho detto chiaramente, la prossima volta spariro', ma per sempre...
> Che sia o non sia piu' con mio marito...piuttosto me ne staro' da sola!


Può essere tutto vero. O meglio tu e tuo marito potete vivere così. Contenti voi contenti tutti. Quello che mi fà pensare è che se il tuo amante domani lasciasse la famiglia tu faresti immediatamente la stessa cosa. O sbaglio?


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> grazie amore mio...e' vero. Ora ho fatto questa scelta...vedremo dove mi portera', magari da nessuna parte come fin'ora...
> 
> Purtroppo devo accettare la realta' dei fatti: amo quest'uomo al punto da "accettare" questa vita ancora per non si sa' quanto...
> Pero' ad un certo punto bisognera' arrivare da qualche parte, qualsiasi essa sia...come gli ho detto chiaramente. E gli ho detto anche che ho accettato x l'ennesima volta di "tornare sui miei passi" perche' lui ha dichiarato di voler piano piano costruire un fututo insieme. Gli do' tutto il tempo che vuole, anche xche' pure io ho la mia vita piena di impegni e di responsabilita' e posso capirlo...ma ad un certo punto dovra' dirmi chiaramente se vuole decidere una volta per tutte o "lasciarmi andare" per sempre...
> E sappiate, che nel momento in cui io dovessi "distruggere" la mia famiglia, avro' il mondo contro e mi ritrovero' sola...e di questo sono purtroppo sicura...



Elisa, entrambe le decisioni saranno dolorose per te ... la questione E': Quale ti sembra la piu' Giusta ed Onesta per TE?

L'opinione pubblica non conta, conta la tua, perche' si tratta della tua vita presente e futura.


----------



## Elisa (29 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Può essere tutto vero. O meglio tu e tuo marito potete vivere così. Contenti voi contenti tutti. Quello che mi fà pensare è che se il tuo amante domani lasciasse la famiglia tu faresti immediatamente la stessa cosa. O sbaglio?


Non siamo "contenti", ma e' la realta' delle cose. Io non voglio + basarmi su quello che fa o fara' lui. Ho deciso almeno questo dopo tutto sto' pandemonio.
Io vivo la mia vita in base a quello che sento e fino a quando riusciro' a "tenere a bada" emozioni e comportamenti. Con mio marito non saro' falsa facendogli credere che tra noi non ci sono "problemi" ma senza nemmeno fare la guerra. Sto' li' tranquilla occupandomi della mia famiglia.
Per quanto riguarda il mio amante in questo momento voglio solo amarlo e costruire piano piano un qualcosa che possa portarci ad un futuro insieme...senza basarmi su chi e quando lascera' i rispettivi coniugi. Se e quando avverra' dovra' essere una scelta dettata dalla consapevolezza raggiunta che cosi' non si puo' continuare per entrambi...le scelte forzate non hanno senso. E anche questo l'ho capita...


----------



## Elisa (29 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Elisa, entrambe le decisioni saranno dolorose per te ... la questione E': Quale ti sembra la piu' Giusta ed Onesta per TE?
> 
> L'opinione pubblica non conta, conta la tua, perche' si tratta della tua vita presente e futura.


Mari'...io so' solo che senza di lui sto' talmente male che mi sembra di morire...il resto e' un casino totale...


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Mari'...io so' solo che senza di lui sto' talmente male che mi sembra di morire...il resto e' un casino totale...


Elisa non pensare che sei/siete gli unici a vivere questa "doppia" vita, nel mondo e' molto diffuso questo stile di vita, il classico: Vizi privati e pubbliche virtu' ... la questione e' se questo possa bastarti/vi.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Non siamo "contenti", ma e' la realta' delle cose. Io non voglio + basarmi su quello che fa o fara' lui. Ho deciso almeno questo dopo tutto sto' pandemonio.
> Io vivo la mia vita in base a quello che sento e fino a quando riusciro' a "tenere a bada" emozioni e comportamenti. Con mio marito non saro' falsa facendogli credere che tra noi non ci sono "problemi" ma senza nemmeno fare la guerra. Sto' li' tranquilla occupandomi della mia famiglia.
> Per quanto riguarda il mio amante in questo momento voglio solo amarlo e costruire piano piano un qualcosa che possa portarci ad un futuro insieme...senza basarmi su chi e quando lascera' i rispettivi coniugi. Se e quando avverra' dovra' essere una scelta dettata dalla consapevolezza raggiunta che cosi' non si puo' continuare per entrambi...le scelte forzate non hanno senso. E anche questo l'ho capita...


Scusa il mio "contenti voi contenti tutti" voleva solo significare che se credete di poter vivere bene così nessuno può giudicarlo.
Molte coppie vivono insieme volendosi bene (come credo sia per voi) e avendo una vita parallela
Quello che mi faceva pensare è che questo non è un tacito accordo tra voi due. Sei tu che hai deciso di vivere questa storia al di fuori del matrimonio di nascosto da tuo marito.
E fino a qui tutto ok. L'unica cosa che stona secondo me è che tu ami il tuo amante, desideri vivere con lui e l'unico motivo per cui non lasci tuo marito (scusa questo è quello che traspare) è che il tuo amante non molla sua moglie. Ti chiedo, e se non lo facesse mai tu saresti pronta comunque a stare insieme a lui a queste condizioni? Perchè secondo me questo è fondamentale. Sei pronta a sopportare l'ennesima delusione? L'ennesimo dolore?


----------



## Elisa (29 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa il mio "contenti voi contenti tutti" voleva solo significare che se credete di poter vivere bene così nessuno può giudicarlo.
> Molte coppie vivono insieme volendosi bene (come credo sia per voi) e avendo una vita parallela
> Quello che mi faceva pensare è che questo non è un tacito accordo tra voi due. Sei tu che hai deciso di vivere questa storia al di fuori del matrimonio di nascosto da tuo marito.
> E fino a qui tutto ok. L'unica cosa che stona secondo me è che tu ami il tuo amante, desideri vivere con lui e l'unico motivo per cui non lasci tuo marito (scusa questo è quello che traspare) è che il tuo amante non molla sua moglie. Ti chiedo, e se non lo facesse mai tu saresti pronta comunque a stare insieme a lui a queste condizioni? Perchè secondo me questo è fondamentale. Sei pronta a sopportare l'ennesima delusione? L'ennesimo dolore?


Bella domanda Farfalla...prima di tutto ti volevo chiarire che non e' un tacito accordo ma nemmeno (ripeto) faccio finta di essere felice con mio marito...diciamo che lui sa' che da quando ho conosciuto quella persona niente e'stato come prima e che forse non lo sara' mai. E + di una volta mi ha detto chiaramente che anche in caso di storie al di fuori di noi, sarebbe meglio x il bene dei figli non "farlo sapere" e non distruggere la famiglia. Pero' come ha detto Daniele, magari dice cosi' xche' non crede io possa fargli una cosa del genere (e questo mi fa male, credetimi).

Per quanto riguarda l'altro, che dire! Io sto' con lui sperando che un giorno si abbia il coraggio ENTRAMBI (si certo sopratt lui che e' quello che ha piu' paure e remore) di fare questa scelta. Se alla fine della sopportazione totale dovessi vedere che lui non si smuove, allora dovro' per forza di cose decidere definitivamente. Io so' che non ama sua moglie, di questo ne sono ormai certa. E che ama me. Purtroppo la sua cultura, educazione e un bel po' di egoismo lo portano a non fare il passo...
Bisognera' vedere in quel "momento" come saro' "diventata" io...magari lo mandero' al diavolo xche' saro' "maturata" e avro' capito che non basta +, o magari me ne saro' fatta una ragione e mi andra' bene cosi'...

Ma io la speranza di una vita insieme, anche se non subito, ce l'avro' sempre...non voglio avere rimpianti, provero' finche' me la sentiro'...


----------



## Sabina (29 Settembre 2010)

Ciao Elisa, perche' non dovresti essere "degna di stare qui dentro"? Allora tutte noi traditrici dovremmo uscirne? In fin dei conti e' il forum di "Tradimento" non "Traditi". Anche io mi trovo nella tua stessa barca, solo da pochi mesi pero'. 
E lo so che non e' facile vivere un amore in questo modo. Ritengo anch'io che quando ci sono dei figli vadano prima di tutto salvaguardati loro (sempre che non ci siano grossi problemi nella coppia, perche' in questo caso e' meglio separarsi indipendentemente dal fatto di avere un amante). Io penso che in fondo lui ti ami... 
Hai scelto comunque una strada non facile, anche se a qualcuno può sembrare una scorciatoia


----------



## Elisa (29 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao Elisa, perche' non dovresti essere "degna di stare qui dentro"? Allora tutte noi traditrici dovremmo uscirne? In fin dei conti e' il forum di "Tradimento" non "Traditi". Anche io mi trovo nella tua stessa barca, solo da pochi mesi pero'.
> E lo so che non e' facile vivere un amore in questo modo. Ritengo anch'io che quando ci sono dei figli vadano prima di tutto salvaguardati loro (sempre che non ci siano grossi problemi nella coppia, perche' in questo caso e' meglio separarsi indipendentemente dal fatto di avere un amante). Io penso che in fondo lui ti ami...
> Hai scelto comunque una strada non facile, anche se a qualcuno può sembrare una scorciatoia


Ciao Sabina,
innanzitutto grazie! Non mi sentivo + degna xche' avevo paura che credeste vi avessi "preso in giro"....ovvero, tante belle parole da parte mia per poi ricadere e rimangiarmi tutto!! E per l'ennesima volta!
Questo mese pero' e' servito a qualcosa: pare lui abbia capito che non puo' + "scherzare", che si fa sul serio. Che anche se non gli chiedo di lasciare domani tutto, voglio un certo "impegno" da parte sua, dei segni che si vuole di piu' e soprattutto di un futuro chiaro, arrivando da qualche parte!!! E questo xche' non siamo semplici amanti, ci amiamo e ci diciamo di volere un futuro INSIEME. 
E non assolutamente una scorciatoia, anzi lo sarebbe stata cercare di dimenticarlo e vivere la mia vita. A me non manca niente alla fine: sono una donna con un buon lavoro, carina, simpatica e solare (almeno quel che dicono), ho due bimbi meravigliosi e una famiglia vicina...
Amare lui e' solo una gran fatica...ma non l'ho scelto, io lo amo e basta...!


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2010)

Vedi Elisa, tu non hai fatto nessuna scelta ... ne da una parte e nemmeno dall'altra, stai esettamente dove/nel posto/nelle condizioni di quando ti sei presentata al forum, ti stai solo arrangiando nel mezzo  ne riparleremo alla prossima crisi quando ti sentirai stretta nella posizione in cui ti trovi e nella quale ti sei messa.

Sia chiaro questo ... noi ci saremo sempre e comunque per te  .


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vedi Elisa, tu non hai fatto nessuna scelta ... ne da una parte e nemmeno dall'altra, stai esettamente dove/nel posto/nelle condizioni di quando ti sei presentata al forum, ti stai solo arrangiando nel mezzo  ne riparleremo alla prossima crisi quando ti sentirai stretta nella posizione in cui ti trovi e nella quale ti sei messa.
> 
> *Sia chiaro questo ... noi ci saremo sempre e comunque per te  .*


Quoto tutto e in particolare il grassetto


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto tutto e in particolare il grassetto



Quoto anche io le belle parole di Marì.

E chissà se riesco a precederla per dirti.... impara a quotare bene!!!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Quoto anche io le belle parole di Marì.
> 
> E chissà se riesco a precederla per dirti.... impara a quotare bene!!!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:



:up:

La volevo graziare per questa volta 



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## Elisa (29 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vedi Elisa, tu non hai fatto nessuna scelta ... ne da una parte e nemmeno dall'altra, stai esettamente dove/nel posto/nelle condizioni di quando ti sei presentata al forum, ti stai solo arrangiando nel mezzo  ne riparleremo alla prossima crisi quando ti sentirai stretta nella posizione in cui ti trovi e nella quale ti sei messa.
> 
> Sia chiaro questo ... noi ci saremo sempre e comunque per te  .


in PARTE e' vero in parte NO. Perche' sono tornata sui miei passi ma con la consapevolezza di dover "aspettare" e pero' anche con la determinazione di volere di piu' da parte sua. Un suo comportamento che sia sintomo di cambiamenti futuri...
Gliel'ho ripetuto anche oggi al tel: voglio credere di nuovo in te, ma se vedro' che di nuovo "ti fermi", sia chiaro che pensero' seriamente ad una fine definitiva e non ci sara' + niente che tu possa dire o fare...

Pero' in parte e' vero xche' alla fine amante ero e amante sono! 

Mado' che disastro ragazze!!


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> in PARTE e' vero in parte NO. Perche' sono tornata sui miei passi ma con la consapevolezza di dover "aspettare" e pero' anche con la determinazione di volere di piu' da parte sua. Un suo comportamento che sia sintomo di cambiamenti futuri...
> Gliel'ho ripetuto anche oggi al tel: *voglio credere di nuovo in te, ma se vedro' che di nuovo "ti fermi", sia chiaro che pensero' seriamente ad una fine definitiva e non ci sara' + niente che tu possa dire o fare...*
> 
> Pero' in parte e' vero xche' alla fine amante ero e amante sono!
> ...


Cara Elisa, quello che dovresti imparare E' vivere delle TUE scelte e non in base a cio' che sceglie/decide lui ... fatti furba, e perche' no saggia  , e sii responsabile  .


----------



## Elisa (29 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cara Elisa, quello che dovresti imparare E' vivere delle TUE scelte e non in base a cio' che sceglie/decide lui ... fatti furba, e perche' no saggia  , e sii responsabile  .


quindi ricapitoliamo: io lo voglio. pero' la situazione e' quella che e' e non si sa' se e quando cambiera'.
Cosa devo fare ?
ora aiutatemi a vivere al meglio tutto questo


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> :up:​
> 
> 
> La volevo graziare per questa volta ​
> ...


Ma dove sbaglio? Uffà
Adesso è giusto.........


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> quindi ricapitoliamo: io lo voglio. pero' la situazione e' quella che e' e non si sa' se e quando cambiera'.
> Cosa devo fare ?
> ora aiutatemi a vivere al meglio tutto questo


... diceva una vecchia amica: Ci si fa bastare quello che si ha  , se a te basta ...


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma dove sbaglio? Uffà
> Adesso è giusto.........



:up:


ALLA GRANDE!​


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi.
> Purtroppo chi sospettava fossi "ricaduta" aveva ragione.
> 
> Ho deciso comunque di trovare il coraggio di scrivervi, per rispetto a quelle persone che mi hanno ascoltata e consigliata.
> ...


Ciao Elisa!

Come quando fuori piove e tu sei al coperto sotto una piccola tettoia, bagnata fradicia magari, ma se stai ferma non t'inzuppi di più, così sei ora, tra le spine della vita, in questo spazio che esiste solo tra le parentesi delle tue dita.

La paura sta tutta là fuori, qui non può essercene.

Perchè si è soli solo dove prima c'era gente, si sta al buio solo quando s'è spenta la luce e si muore solo dopo essere nati.

E si respira in una bolla...


Come il cerume nelle orecchie, quello che viene fuori marroncino, come la polenta di castagne, quella che faceva la nonna, che aveva lo stesso colore delle sue calze, che scendevano sempre, che le comprava tutte uguali, dal vecchietto che passava con l'ape, che vendeva anche i bottoni, che erano neri e bianchi, come i capelli della nonna, che non eran come quelli della foto, che le han messo sulla lapide, quella così triste, perchè lei rideva sempre, e mi ricordo che parlava, ma io non la sentivo, che c'era qualcosa, qualcosa che impediva, come la voce troppo bassa, come il cerume nelle orecchie...


E poi la bolla scoppia...


E l'amore che ti fa star male è la foto che non ride...
E l'amore che ti fa star male è il nipote che non hai...
E l'amore che ti fa star male è il cerume nelle orecchie...

In bocca al lupo!
Per tutto!

Ciao!


----------



## alfeo (30 Settembre 2010)

Bhè,
un po' tutti, alla fine, ce l'aspettavamo. Perché anche tu, sotto sotto, lo sapevi. Perché in tutti quelle settimane hai continuato a pensare a cosa provava lui, hai provato ad odiarlo, hai sentito come stavi male tu e hai immaginato di "tornare nei ranghi" vedendo, nei ranghi che ti circondavano solo il baratro del banale matrimonio fatto di condivisione di cose ma non di sentimenti struggenti, intimi, intensi.
Bhe, mi dispiace comunque molto.
Mi ha fatto male sentirti ancora parlare di "calma" di fare le cose "piano" dopo quattro anni (e mezzo) di questa vita. Di sentirti ancora pensare, sinceramente, di aver dato un ultimatum, di aver effettuato una svolta, dopo una prova di forza che è stata solo una prova di debolezza.
Mi dispiace che tu possa pensare che uno qualsiasi di noi ti possa ritenere indegna di stare in mezzo a noi traditi o traditori (come sono stato io). Mi fa piacere che tu abbia, comunque, avuto il coraggio (perché in fondo si è trattato di questo) di presentarci il tuo punto di vista ancora sincero, anche se, permettimi, un po' ingenuo.
Spero di poter ancora parlare con te.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Elisa (30 Settembre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Bhè,
> un po' tutti, alla fine, ce l'aspettavamo. Perché anche tu, sotto sotto, lo sapevi. Perché in tutti quelle settimane hai continuato a pensare a cosa provava lui, hai provato ad odiarlo, hai sentito come stavi male tu e hai immaginato di "tornare nei ranghi" vedendo, nei ranghi che ti circondavano solo il baratro del banale matrimonio fatto di condivisione di cose ma non di sentimenti struggenti, intimi, intensi.
> Bhe, mi dispiace comunque molto.
> Mi ha fatto male sentirti ancora parlare di "calma" di fare le cose "piano" dopo quattro anni (e mezzo) di questa vita. Di sentirti ancora pensare, sinceramente, di aver dato un ultimatum, di aver effettuato una svolta, dopo una prova di forza che è stata solo una prova di debolezza.
> ...


Ciao Alfeo...ti aspettavo...mi dispiace molto aver deluso tutti.
Cerchero' d'ora in poi di essere + realista e di non aspettarmi + nulla. Forse e' solo quello che devo fare. Accettare di amare un uomo che probabilmente non sara' mai veramente mio e di fare l'amante. Anche se io in questi anni non mi sono mai sentita cosi'...perche' lo amo, perche' viviamo una "certa quotidianita'", perche' sento che abbiamo un rapporto speciale.
L'unico neo e' la paura di affrontare il grande passo...che forse non faremo mai.
TI ringrazio e spero mi starai ancora vicino.


----------



## cleo81 (30 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao Alfeo...ti aspettavo...mi dispiace molto aver deluso tutti.
> Cerchero' d'ora in poi di essere + realista e di non aspettarmi + nulla. Forse e' solo quello che devo fare. Accettare di amare un uomo che probabilmente non sara' mai veramente mio e di fare l'amante. Anche se io in questi anni non mi sono mai sentita cosi'...perche' lo amo, perche' viviamo una "certa quotidianita'", perche' sento che abbiamo un rapporto speciale.
> L'unico neo e' la paura di affrontare il grande passo...che forse non faremo mai.
> TI ringrazio e spero mi starai ancora vicino.


Elisa... se lo ami davvero... la felicità ed il desiderio di compiere il grande passo devono essere immensamente più forti della paura.

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Elisa (30 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Elisa... se lo ami davvero... la felicità ed il desiderio di compiere il grande passo devono essere immensamente più forti della paura.
> 
> In bocca al lupo.


Io il coraggio ce l'avrei anche...ma in questi anni sono successe tante cose e forse lui e' stato restìo fino ad ora x questo. E anche x il suo carattere ed egoismo forse...ma sa' che cosi' non si potra' continuare per sempre...o almeno spero sia cosi'.
In ogni caso io non posso vivere senza di lui...e non posso far finta non sia cosi'. E da quel che e' venuto fuori nelle ultime settimane, anche x lui e' cosi', nonostante tutto...


----------



## minnie (30 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Io il coraggio ce l'avrei anche...ma in questi anni sono successe tante cose e forse lui e' stato restìo fino ad ora x questo. E anche x il suo carattere ed egoismo forse...ma sa' che cosi' non si potra' continuare per sempre...o almeno spero sia cosi'.
> In ogni caso io non posso vivere senza di lui...e non posso far finta non sia cosi'. E da quel che e' venuto fuori nelle ultime settimane, anche x lui e' cosi', nonostante tutto...


Non fate il grande passo. Davvero, te lo dico di cuore, non fatelo.
Fare il grande passo trasformerebbe per entrambi (dopo le prime settimane di adrenalina) la vostra storia così, a tuo dire, speciale e straordinaria, nella storia da cui entrambi ora evadete incontrandovi.
L'unica speranza che la vostra storia continui è che entrambi restate nei vostri matrimoni... 
Un bacio,


----------



## Papero (30 Settembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Non fate il grande passo. Davvero, te lo dico di cuore, non fatelo.
> Fare il grande passo trasformerebbe per entrambi (dopo le prime settimane di adrenalina) la vostra storia così, a tuo dire, speciale e straordinaria, nella storia da cui entrambi ora evadete incontrandovi.
> L'unica speranza che la vostra storia continui è che entrambi restate nei vostri matrimoni...
> Un bacio,


...per la felicità di suo marito e della moglie del clandestino


----------



## Elisa (30 Settembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Non fate il grande passo. Davvero, te lo dico di cuore, non fatelo.
> Fare il grande passo trasformerebbe per entrambi (dopo le prime settimane di adrenalina) la vostra storia così, a tuo dire, speciale e straordinaria, nella storia da cui entrambi ora evadete incontrandovi.
> L'unica speranza che la vostra storia continui è che entrambi restate nei vostri matrimoni...
> Un bacio,


tanti dicono cosi', ma io voglio credere che invece tra noi potrebbe funzionare...
Comunque ora ho deciso di stare tranquilla, se riesco, viverla e affrontare le cose man mano si presentino davanti a noi...con marito e moglie il rapporto e' cambiato e loro lo sanno. Sanno che abbiamo nel cuore "altro", ma evidentemente fa comodo a tutti cosi'.
Io spero che qualcosa un giorno succeda...


----------



## minnie (30 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> ...per la felicità di suo marito e della moglie del clandestino


... onestamente dopo tutti questi anni o elisa e il suo amante sono veramente dei grandi, oppure i rispettivi coniugi preferiscono far finta di non vedere, non sentire, non capire.... forse alla fine questa soluzione fa davvero contenti tutti ... 
Se ci credessi ancora azzarderei un " e vissero tutti felici e contenti".


----------



## Papero (30 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> tanti dicono cosi', ma io voglio credere che invece tra noi potrebbe funzionare...
> Comunque ora ho deciso di stare tranquilla, se riesco, viverla e affrontare le cose man mano si presentino davanti a noi...con marito e moglie il rapporto e' cambiato e loro lo sanno. Sanno che abbiamo nel cuore "altro", *ma evidentemente fa comodo a tutti cosi'.*
> Io spero che qualcosa un giorno succeda...


Fa comodo a te e a "lui" più che altro... Io non sono mica tanto convinto che gli altri due facciano volentieri la parte dei becchi contenti sai...


----------



## minnie (30 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> tanti dicono cosi', ma io voglio credere che invece tra noi potrebbe funzionare...
> Comunque ora ho deciso di stare tranquilla, se riesco, viverla e affrontare le cose man mano si presentino davanti a noi...con marito e moglie il rapporto e' cambiato e loro lo sanno. Sanno che abbiamo nel cuore "altro", ma evidentemente fa comodo a tutti cosi'.
> Io spero che qualcosa un giorno succeda...


 
Anche io avevo le tue stesse convinzioni. Peccato che il tempo mi ha dimostrato il contrario. Anzi peggio. 
Ma magari per te sarà diverso, chissà... 
Magari qualche favola si avvera....


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Fa comodo a te e a "lui" più che altro... Io non sono mica tanto convinto che gli altri due facciano volentieri la parte dei becchi contenti sai...


Chi lo sa. Ti ricordi della storia che racocntava Alce, della moglie che dal balcone redarguiva l'amante che strillava al marito...


----------



## Papero (30 Settembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> ... onestamente dopo tutti questi anni o elisa e il suo amante sono veramente dei grandi, oppure i rispettivi coniugi preferiscono far finta di non vedere, non sentire, non capire.... forse alla fine questa soluzione fa davvero contenti tutti ...
> Se ci credessi ancora azzarderei un " e vissero tutti felici e contenti".


Minnie io dopo due anni e mezzo se non lasciavo una lettera mezza fuori dalla giacca (forse incosciamente apposta...) a quest'ora può darsi che sarei stato qui a raccontare quanto mi girassero le palle perchè mia moglie e suo marito non sanno e non vogliono sapere...

Anch'io ero arrivato a pensare che mia moglie sapesse e facesse finta di niente per il "buon per la pace" ma mi sono ricreduto quando lo ha saputo veramente, in maniera ufficiale. 

Io credo che se sapessero non starebbero in casa a filare la lana mentre i loro coniugi copulano allegramente...


----------



## Elisa (30 Settembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> ... onestamente dopo tutti questi anni o elisa e il suo amante sono veramente dei grandi, oppure i rispettivi coniugi preferiscono far finta di non vedere, non sentire, non capire.... forse alla fine questa soluzione fa davvero contenti tutti ...
> Se ci credessi ancora azzarderei un " e vissero tutti felici e contenti".


 
Tante persone sanno ormai di noi...non siamo tutti felici e contenti purtroppo. Ma ce la si fa andare bene cosi', chi x un motivo chi x un altro.


----------



## Elisa (30 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Minnie io dopo due anni e mezzo se non lasciavo una lettera mezza fuori dalla giacca (forse incosciamente apposta...) a quest'ora può darsi che sarei stato qui a raccontare quanto mi girassero le palle perchè mia moglie e suo marito non sanno e non vogliono sapere...
> 
> Anch'io ero arrivato a pensare che mia moglie sapesse e facesse finta di niente per il "buon per la pace" ma mi sono ricreduto quando lo ha saputo veramente, in maniera ufficiale.
> 
> Io credo che se sapessero non starebbero in casa a filare la lana mentre i loro coniugi copulano allegramente...


 
Papero, e' logico che la CERTEZZA sia un'altra cosa. Pero' Minnie ha ragione. Mio marito in questi anni mi ha vista cambiare, soffrire, star male, mi ha sentita parlare di non sentire piu' certe cose x lui e tanto altro.
Idem sua moglie...che tra l'altro ha pure scoperto telefonate, sms compromettenti e altro...
Eppure...tranne qualche discussione e casino di poco conto, alla fine nessuno ha fatto veramente niente...
Ora io non so' se xche' anche loro alla fine non ci amano davvero o gli stia bene cosi'. Ma questa e' la realta' delle cose.


----------



## Papero (30 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Tante persone sanno ormai di noi...non siamo tutti felici e contenti purtroppo. Ma ce la si fa andare bene cosi', chi x un motivo chi x un altro.


Elisa a me non mi cachi nemmeno più :rotfl:

so cosa si prova ad amare una persona in questo modo atroce ma non perdere mai di vista il dolore che provochi in loro (se sono consapevoli)


----------



## Amoremio (30 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> tanti dicono cosi', ma io voglio credere che invece tra noi potrebbe funzionare...
> Comunque ora ho deciso di stare tranquilla, se riesco, viverla e affrontare le cose man mano si presentino davanti a noi...con marito e moglie il rapporto e' cambiato e *loro lo sanno. Sanno che abbiamo nel cuore "altro", ma evidentemente fa comodo a tutti cosi'.*
> Io spero che qualcosa un giorno succeda...


lo dici spesso
fa parte dell'alibi che ti sei creato

ma io al posto tuo non mi ci cullerei

non parlo della moglie di lui (che non è in questione qui, ma che secondo me non manifesta questi sentimenti) 
ma di tuo marito

secondo me
lui teme
è terrorizzato dai suoi timori
nelle frasi sul tenere insieme la famiglia probabilmente sbircia le tue reazioni
resta sul generale, perchè non riesce a non temere ma non vuole offenderti coi suoi sospetti e non ha la forza per renderli concreti

se fossi così certa di questa sua convinzione 
ti toglieresti il peso di dosso
gli diresti come stanno le cose e che non è tua intenzione spaccare la famiglia


----------



## Amoremio (30 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Minnie io dopo due anni e mezzo se non lasciavo una lettera mezza fuori dalla giacca (forse incosciamente apposta...) a quest'ora può darsi che sarei stato qui a raccontare quanto mi girassero le palle perchè mia moglie e suo marito non sanno e non vogliono sapere...
> 
> Anch'io ero arrivato a pensare che mia moglie sapesse e facesse finta di niente per il "buon per la pace" ma mi sono ricreduto quando lo ha saputo veramente, in maniera ufficiale.
> 
> Io credo che se sapessero non starebbero in casa a filare la lana mentre i loro coniugi copulano allegramente...


ti strastrastraquoto


----------



## minnie (30 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti strastrastraquoto


 
.. mah, secondo me dopo quattro anni (se non mi sbaglio) non hanno la certezza ma il sospetto sì. Salvo non siano dei maghi gli amanti ovvio.
Che poi sia solo la certezza che fa scoppiare la bomba, come nel caso di papero, ne sono sicura.
Condivido quello che dici quando pensi che il marito sospetti e spii ogni reazione cercando da solo di tenere insieme un matrimonio. 
Continuo a essere straconvinta che se la lasciasse andare al suo sogno e se l'amico lasciasse la moglie durerebbe da carnevale a pasqua.
Non per malignità ma le cose che lui dice e lei dice rendono evidente che la storia funziona perchè estranea alla vita quotidiana.
Forse i coniugi sbagliano. Per tenerselli, dovrebbero lasciarli andare.


----------



## Daniele (30 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lo dici spesso
> fa parte dell'alibi che ti sei creato
> 
> ma io al posto tuo non mi ci cullerei
> ...


Quoto in pieno Elisa, tuo marito èmparalizzato da quello che potrebbe scoprire e sa che se lo sapesse tutto crollerebbe, tu non sai quanto tempo si può passare intuendo ma non facendo nulla perchè non si hanno prove e quanto è difficile forzarsi a cercarle, quindi Elisa, lascia tuo marito và! La tua più grande puttanata non è la storiella con l'ominide, ma il prendere ripetutamente per il culo tuo marito e giustificarti con il tatto che lui dovrebbe sapere e quindi lo accetta, con il cazzo che lo accetterebbe se lo sapesse, impara dal papero che ne sa più di te.


----------



## Amoremio (30 Settembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> .. mah, secondo me dopo quattro anni (se non mi sbaglio) non hanno la certezza ma il sospetto sì. Salvo non siano dei maghi gli amanti ovvio.
> Che poi sia solo la certezza che fa scoppiare la bomba, come nel caso di papero, ne sono sicura.
> Condivido quello che dici quando pensi che il marito sospetti e spii ogni reazione cercando da solo di tenere insieme un matrimonio.
> Continuo a essere straconvinta che se la lasciasse andare al suo sogno e se l'amico lasciasse la moglie durerebbe da carnevale a pasqua.
> ...


il sospetto non conta nulla

quando sospetti ti senti un verme per il fatto di sospettare
e più il sospetto è in grado di farti male più motivi puoi riuscire a trovare per allontanarlo

dall'altra parte, il traditore, da un lato, è sul chi va là e i suoi comportamenti gli sembrano più evidenti di quanto non siano, dall'altro, vuole convincersi che il partner sappia e non gli importi, così si sente meno colpevole


----------



## minnie (30 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il sospetto non conta nulla
> 
> quando sospetti ti senti un verme per il fatto di sospettare
> e più il sospetto è in grado di farti male più motivi puoi riuscire a trovare per allontanarlo
> ...


Il sospetto ha due strade:
1 - cerca la verità anche se sa che potrebbe essere ciò che non vorrebbe mai scoprire
2 - non vuole affrontare il rischio di una certezza che non gli piacerebbe e resta terrorizzato in un angolo cercando abbastanza sabbia per nasconderci la testa.

concordo sul grassettato.


----------



## Daniele (30 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il sospetto non conta nulla
> 
> quando sospetti ti senti un verme per il fatto di sospettare
> e più il sospetto è in grado di farti male più motivi puoi riuscire a trovare per allontanarlo
> ...


Riquoto amoremio, il sospetto fa sentire dei vermi assoluti, anche perchè le poche persone che hanno parlato con il partner fedifrago con solo il sospetto...si sono sentiti dire frasi come: "ma come ti permetti?? Io fare questo? Ma sei pazzo/a!!!" anche se avrebbero avuto tutti i vantaggi dall'essere scoperti per andarsene fuori.

Le persone vogliono sembrare pulite, anche se sono lorde come non mai, quindi mai dire "mignotta" ad  una mignotta o "stronzo" ad uno stronzo...se la potrebbero prendere.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Settembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Il sospetto ha due strade:
> 1 - cerca la verità anche se sa che potrebbe essere ciò che non vorrebbe mai scoprire
> 2 - non vuole affrontare il rischio di una certezza che non gli piacerebbe e resta terrorizzato in un angolo cercando abbastanza sabbia per nasconderci la testa.
> 
> concordo sul grassettato.



Straquoto. 
Penso che chi non vede una storia clandestina di anni o davvero è fiducioso -e l'altro incredibilmente furbo- oppure, soprattutto se segnali di profondo disagio ce ne sono, in fondo in fondo sceglie di non sapere.


----------



## Daniele (30 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Straquoto.
> Penso che chi non vede una storia clandestina di anni o davvero è fiducioso -e l'altro incredibilmente furbo- oppure, soprattutto se segnali di profondo disagio ce ne sono, in fondo in fondo sceglie di non sapere.


Posso dirti che io la prima volta in un anno non ho intuito nulla, solo il suo atteggiamento era cambiato ma un poco alla volta. lei sfruttò la mia totale fiducia per farmela sotto il naso, cosa c'è di più nascosta di una cosa che la fai sulla fiducia dell'altro?


----------



## Mari' (30 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Straquoto.
> Penso che chi non vede una storia clandestina di anni o davvero è fiducioso -e l'altro incredibilmente furbo- oppure, soprattutto se segnali di profondo disagio ce ne sono, in fondo in fondo sceglie di non sapere.


... scusate ma lo fanno tante mogli  perche' quando lo fa un marito sembra strano


----------



## minnie (30 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Posso dirti che io la prima volta in un anno non ho intuito nulla, solo il suo atteggiamento era cambiato ma un poco alla volta. lei sfruttò la mia totale fiducia per farmela sotto il naso, cosa c'è di più nascosta di una cosa che la fai sulla fiducia dell'altro?


e poi? dopo un anno che successe? Hai scoperto la totale verità perchè ci sei inciampato dentro o hai iniziato a sospettare e ad alzare le antenne? Non è ironico, i dettagli della tua storia non li ho trovati, ho letto a spizzichi quello che scrivevi in risposta nei 3d e qualcosa sui 3d che hai aperto, ma parli spesso del dopo e non del durante..


----------



## minnie (30 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... scusate ma lo fanno tante mogli  perche' quando lo fa un marito sembra strano


 
no no, io intendo coniugi (e fidanzati compagni ecc ecc) uomini e donne.


----------



## Papero (30 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Posso dirti che io la prima volta in un anno non ho intuito nulla, solo il suo atteggiamento era cambiato ma un poco alla volta. lei sfruttò la mia totale fiducia per farmela sotto il naso, cosa c'è di più nascosta di una cosa che la fai sulla fiducia dell'altro?


Io oltre a traditore sono stato pure tradito e devo dire che pure io in quei 4 o 5 mesi che mi tradiva avevo intuito che forse qualcosa tra loro c'era... mi rassicuravo soltanto pensando che lui, mio amico, non avrebbe potuto farmi una cosa del genere, di lei invece visto il suo "curriculum" mi fidavo meno. Insomma, sospettavo (come il marito di elisa e la moglie dell'amante di elisa) ma non sapevo.

Il giorno che l'ho saputo è stato come ricevere un miliardo di coltellate alla schiena... Adesso, col senno di poi, devo dire che io sospettavo e forse potevo immaginare ma in cuor mio speravo che non fosse così e la mia reazione alla notizia mi ha provato che non siamo mai preparati a una notizia del genere...

Mia moglie ha provato esattamente quello che ho provato io, anzi, forse in maniera più intensa visto che erano anni che eravamo sposati


----------



## Mari' (30 Settembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> no no, io intendo coniugi (e fidanzati compagni ecc ecc) uomini e donne.


Minnie  c'e' tanta gente che vuole restare cieca, si rifiuta di vedere per i propri scopi


----------



## Daniele (30 Settembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> e poi? dopo un anno che successe? Hai scoperto la totale verità perchè ci sei inciampato dentro o hai iniziato a sospettare e ad alzare le antenne? Non è ironico, i dettagli della tua storia non li ho trovati, ho letto a spizzichi quello che scrivevi in risposta nei 3d e qualcosa sui 3d che hai aperto, ma parli spesso del dopo e non del durante..


La prima volta? Il dubbio me lo instillò il mio migliore amico ed io con lui abbiamo trovato le prove dell'atto. Il mio rapporrto con lei si concluse nella mia volvo 460 GLE in cui le dissi che anche se avevamo passato belle cose insieme non potevo rimanere con lei.


----------



## minnie (30 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> La prima volta? Il dubbio me lo instillò il mio migliore amico ed io con lui abbiamo trovato le prove dell'atto. Il mio rapporrto con lei si concluse nella mia volvo 460 GLE in cui le dissi che anche se avevamo passato belle cose insieme non potevo rimanere con lei.


quindi hai reagito al sospetto (che prima o poi, dall'interno o dall'esterno arriva) e hai scelto di sapere.
Ci sono quelli che scelgono di non sapere.
Ma quattro anni senza sospettare no, non riesco a crederci. Quattro anni scegliendo di non avere certezze. Si, ci credo.


----------



## Daniele (30 Settembre 2010)

Minnie, non era un sospetto il mio, fu proprio una gola profonda che ha cantato! Avevo sentore che qualcosa andava male, ma mai e poi mai avrei pensato al tradimento, è un atto troppo meschino per una persona con cui si è condiviso comunque tante cose.


----------



## Papero (30 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> La prima volta? Il dubbio me lo instillò il mio migliore amico ed io con lui abbiamo trovato le prove dell'atto. Il mio rapporrto con lei si concluse nella mia *volvo 460 GLE* in cui le dissi che anche se avevamo passato belle cose insieme non potevo rimanere con lei.


bella :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (30 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Io oltre a traditore sono stato pure tradito e devo dire che pure io in quei 4 o 5 mesi che mi tradiva avevo intuito che forse qualcosa tra loro c'era... mi rassicuravo soltanto pensando che lui, mio amico, non avrebbe potuto farmi una cosa del genere, di lei invece visto il suo "curriculum" mi fidavo meno. Insomma, sospettavo (come il marito di elisa e la moglie dell'amante di elisa) ma non sapevo.
> 
> Il giorno che l'ho saputo è stato come ricevere un miliardo di coltellate alla schiena... Adesso, col senno di poi, devo dire che io sospettavo e forse potevo immaginare ma in cuor mio speravo che non fosse così e la mia reazione alla notizia mi ha provato che non siamo mai preparati a una notizia del genere...
> 
> Mia moglie ha provato esattamente quello che ho provato io, anzi, forse in maniera più intensa visto che erano anni che eravamo sposati


per me il sospetto durò un paio di mesi

poco meno della storia di mio marito

ma ogni volta che si affacciava mi sentivo un verme
come potevo sospettare di lui?
infliggendogli una sfiducia che certo non meritava come io non meritavo la sua gelosia (era lui il geloso, anzi gelosissimo, della coppia)?

e sapete una cosa?

le cose per cui mi sorgeva il sospetto erano quelle "sbagliate"
su quelle giuste ho creduto ciecamente alle sue spiegazioni, senza che nel mio cervello si accendesse la spia di un minimo dubbio


lui dal canto suo si diceva che io sapevo 
e che il fatto che non gli facessi scenate o altro era la prova, non che mi stava bene così, ma che di lui non mi importava proprio


----------



## minnie (30 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> per me il sospetto durò un paio di mesi
> 
> poco meno della storia di mio marito
> 
> ...


E' incredibile vedere come SEMPRE i traditori si autoassolvano e i traditi si autoflagellino...


----------



## alfeo (30 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao Alfeo...ti aspettavo...mi dispiace molto aver deluso tutti.
> Cerchero' d'ora in poi di essere + realista e di non aspettarmi + nulla. Forse e' solo quello che devo fare. Accettare di amare un uomo che probabilmente non sara' mai veramente mio e di fare l'amante. Anche se io in questi anni non mi sono mai sentita cosi'...perche' lo amo, perche' viviamo una "certa quotidianita'", perche' sento che abbiamo un rapporto speciale.
> L'unico neo e' la paura di affrontare il grande passo...che forse non faremo mai.
> TI ringrazio e spero mi starai ancora vicino.


Ho pensato molto durante la tua assenza a quel che ti stava succedendo e purtroppo le mie idee hanno avuto conferma dai fatti.
E' singolare pensare che siano così speciali i momenti divisi con l'amante, tanto speciali da mettere in secondo piano quelli condivisi con chi ti ha retto la mano mentre partorivi i vostri figli.
Ma è un errore in cui siamo caduti in molti, e fa parte della crudele essenza dell'essere umano della fallace essenza della memoria e dell'ingannatore ruolo del cuore o dell'immaginazione.
Spero di poterti essere ancora vicino, per quanto questa frase possa aver significato in un forum virtuale.


----------



## alfeo (30 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> tanti dicono cosi', ma io voglio credere che invece tra noi potrebbe funzionare...
> Comunque ora ho deciso di stare tranquilla, se riesco, viverla e affrontare le cose man mano si presentino davanti a noi...con marito e moglie il rapporto e' cambiato e loro lo sanno. Sanno che abbiamo nel cuore "altro", ma evidentemente fa comodo a tutti cosi'.
> *Io spero che qualcosa un giorno succeda..*.


Stai dicendo esattamente le cose che prima dicevi che ti ferivano di più, quando le diceva lui...


----------



## Amarax (30 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi.
> Purtroppo chi sospettava fossi "ricaduta" aveva ragione.
> 
> Ho deciso comunque di trovare il coraggio di scrivervi, per rispetto a quelle persone che mi hanno ascoltata e consigliata.
> ...



Cara Elisa,
non è facile chiudere una storia se non si è convinti della mancanza di amore nell'amante.
Finchè lo giustifichi per i suoi e tuoi problemi non ne vieni fuori.
D'altra parte se vi amate avete la necessità di verificare se potete vivere insieme.
Vivere pensando di voler vivere al fianco di un altro/a dev'essere alienante.
Però...per piacere cerca di forzare un po' i tempi. Fa che non siano procrastinati a chissà se e a chissà quando.

Capita che una coppia scoppi e se ne facciano di nuove.
L'importante è chiarire con tutti.

Io per me ti auguro che accada quello che per* te* è meglio


----------



## Amarax (30 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao Alfeo...ti aspettavo...mi dispiace molto aver deluso tutti.
> Cerchero' d'ora in poi di essere + realista e di non aspettarmi + nulla. Forse e' solo quello che devo fare. *Accettare di amare un uomo che probabilmente non sara' mai veramente mio e di fare l'amante*. Anche se io in questi anni non mi sono mai sentita cosi'...perche' lo amo, perche' viviamo una "certa quotidianita'", perche' sento che abbiamo un rapporto speciale.
> L'unico neo e' la paura di affrontare il grande passo...che forse non faremo mai.
> TI ringrazio e spero mi starai ancora vicino.


ma che dici?

questo non lo avevo capito! :unhappy:
:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao Alfeo...ti aspettavo...mi dispiace molto aver deluso tutti.
> Cerchero' d'ora in poi di essere + realista e di non aspettarmi + nulla. Forse e' solo quello che devo fare. Accettare di amare un uomo che probabilmente non sara' mai veramente mio e di fare l'amante. Anche se io in questi anni non mi sono mai sentita cosi'...perche' lo amo, perche' viviamo una "certa quotidianita'", perche' sento che abbiamo un rapporto speciale.
> L'unico neo e' la paura di affrontare il grande passo...che forse non faremo mai.
> TI ringrazio e spero mi starai ancora vicino.





amarax ha detto:


> ma che dici?
> 
> questo non lo avevo capito! :unhappy:
> :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


Sai Amarax forse per lei sarebbe il male minore.
Se accettasse di fare l'amante a vita senza pretendere di più smetterebbe di illudrsi e forse soffrirebbe meno.
Ovvio non apro il capitolo marito. In questo momento penso a cosa la farebbe soffrire di meno.
Io resto ferma sulle mie posizioni. Lui non molla la famiglia e lei può accettarlo e viverla oppure mollare il colpo.


----------



## Amarax (1 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai Amarax forse per lei sarebbe il male minore.
> Se accettasse di fare l'amante a vita senza pretendere di più smetterebbe di illudrsi e forse soffrirebbe meno.
> Ovvio non apro il capitolo marito. In questo momento penso a cosa la farebbe soffrire di meno.
> Io resto ferma sulle mie posizioni. Lui non molla la famiglia e lei può accettarlo e viverla oppure mollare il colpo.



Mentire per tutta la vita non è una soluzione. 
Né lo è avere una doppia vita. Non credo.
Almeno io la penso così :no:

...e forse anche lei lo pensa e ci crede  ma non riesce a troncare.


----------



## Papero (1 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai Amarax forse per lei sarebbe il male minore.
> Se accettasse di fare l'amante a vita senza pretendere di più smetterebbe di illudrsi e forse soffrirebbe meno.
> Ovvio non apro il capitolo marito. In questo momento penso a cosa la farebbe soffrire di meno.
> Io resto ferma sulle mie posizioni. Lui non molla la famiglia e lei può accettarlo e viverla oppure mollare il colpo.


Ma come si fa ad accettare una situazione del genere? bisogna essere votati al masochismo ma più che altro alla demenza! Se ci si ama VERAMENTE si fa il passo, si lasciano i rispettivi e inconsapevoli consorti cornuti e si vive insieme. E se ci si ama VERAMENTE la situazione può anche durare a lungo... ma vivere insieme come si è già più volte detto in questo forum è completamente diverso...

Una cosa è trombare una sera e farsi tante coccole e poi dirsi "amore adesso devo tornare a casa da quello/a e non posso stare con te, dopo questa bellissima scopata che ci siamo fatti, siamo fatti l'uno per l'altra, vorrei stare sempre con te, sei bellissima, sei l'uomo/donna che ho sempre cercato... arrivederci amore, ci sentiamo domani e ci vediamo tra una settimana..."


----------



## alfeo (1 Ottobre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Ma come si fa ad accettare una situazione del genere? bisogna essere votati al masochismo ma più che altro alla demenza! Se ci si ama VERAMENTE si fa il passo, si lasciano i rispettivi e inconsapevoli consorti cornuti e si vive insieme. E se ci si ama VERAMENTE la situazione può anche durare a lungo... ma vivere insieme come si è già più volte detto in questo forum è completamente diverso...
> 
> Una cosa è trombare una sera e farsi tante coccole e poi dirsi "amore adesso devo tornare a casa da quello/a e non posso stare con te, dopo questa bellissima scopata che ci siamo fatti, siamo fatti l'uno per l'altra, vorrei stare sempre con te, sei bellissima, sei l'uomo/donna che ho sempre cercato... arrivederci amore, ci sentiamo domani e ci vediamo tra una settimana..."


Eh già, caro Papero, assolutamente d'accordo con te.
E non solo la brillante figura è possibile dal punto di vista sessuale, ma anche da tutti gli altri punti di vista.
E' facile soccorrere l'altra/o con parole di comprensione e di vicinanza, o è facile capire l'altro/a, i suoi moti più intensi e trovare affinità elettive quando poi non devi dividere tutte le rotture di palle della vita quotidiana, quando il fatto di stare insieme è un evento rubato e, quindi, di per sè speciale.
Basterebbe esserne consapevoli. Ma se si fosse consapevoli di ciò si perderebbe tutta la magia. La magia di cui elisa è davvero innamorata.


----------



## astonished (1 Ottobre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> *Mentire per tutta la vita non è una soluzione.
> Né lo è avere una doppia vita*. Non credo.
> Almeno io la penso così :no:
> 
> ...e forse anche lei lo pensa e ci crede  ma non riesce a troncare.



Sono d'accordo, il fatto è che quando una persona si incammina per la strada di una relazione parallela non sa che arriverà a questo traguardo intermedio, o meglio a questa biforcazione della strada e dovrà scegliere se prendere quella indicata dal cartello con su scritto "Ma dai in fondo le cose ti vanno bene, chi te lo fa fare, hai una bella famiglia, dei figli, una casa ed un marito che sì, non ami più, ma si sa l'amore finisce o non esiste.......per cui resta dove sei e coltivati i tuoi interessi extra tanto non sarai mica la prima a farlo?" oppure quella indicata dal cartello che riporta scritto " ...sei arrivata ad una verità, hai capito che forse hai sbagliato o forse sei cambiata nel corso del cammino che ti ha portato fin qui, ora sii te stessa e prendi questa strada che ti porterà a vivere ciò che senti dentro..............", ecco, di fronte a questa biforcazione non tutti sanno prendere una decisione e, diciamocelo pure, i problemi "collaterali"  che queste scelte comportano sono solo delle scuse per non scegliere, per prendere tempo, per non rischiare, si, poi c'è chi dice che vuole pensarci bene ma prima hanno avuto tutto il tempo per pensarci ed in fondo sapevano che si sarebbero trovati di fronte a quel bivio e poi che fanno? una volta che li si chiama a decidere tentennano e non mostrano quel coraggio che invece hanno sfoggiato organizzando i loro incontri rubati, le loro pause pranzo, le loro mezze giornate di ferie prese all'insaputa dell'ignaro coniuge, ed ovviamente altro..... .

Non voglio parlare di me, io quella strada non l'ho percorsa ma mi hanno tirato a forza davanti a quel bivio ed ho deciso secondo quanto ritenevo giusto andasse fatto, ora Elisa, che di fronte a quel bivio c'è stata tante volte, ma ha rimandato la decisione reiterando altretante volte un dietrofront ed un avanti marsch, dovrebbe finalmente decidere e dovrebbe farlo indipendentemente da quello che fa il suo amato amante perchè, glielo dissi in uno dei miei primissimi interventi, una cosa è chiara a prescindere da tutto, *Lei non ama suo marito e questo è un fatto* e non è trascurabile, *dunque dovrebbe liberarlo se gli vuole almeno del bene*, dovrebbe dargli la possibilità di avere una seconda chance, niente è precluso nemmeno per Lui, niente.

(Elisa rileggiti questo post: http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=71795&postcount=346)

Elisa, chiediti cosa penserai di Te quando inevitalbilmente arriverà il giorno in cui avrai tutta la vita dietro le spalle e ne rivedrai il film, chiediti se potrai esserne orgogliosa di quel film.

Non mi stancherò mai di ripeterlo: hai tradito tuo marito perchè ami un altro uomo, di male gliene hai fatto già tanto e non credere che a Lui vada bene così come vuole o vuoi farci credere, semplicemente non ne è certo, forse sospetta ma non ha sentito uscire la verità dalla tua bocca dunque è probabile che scacci questo pensiero ma lui non sa ora che la verità è l'unico rimedio al male che già gli hai fatto.

Non prendere quanto ti ho scritto come un giudizio, nella vita capitano queste cose, ci si accorge a metà strada che era quella sbagliata e non si sa se tornare indietro o proseguire, chi non ha sbagliato un imbocco! nessuno ne è esente, ma essere sinceri non costa niente, dunque.... 


Buona giornata.


----------



## minnie (1 Ottobre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Eh già, caro Papero, assolutamente d'accordo con te.
> E non solo la brillante figura è possibile dal punto di vista sessuale, ma anche da tutti gli altri punti di vista.
> E' facile soccorrere l'altra/o con parole di comprensione e di vicinanza, o è facile capire l'altro/a, i suoi moti più intensi e trovare affinità elettive quando poi non devi dividere tutte le rotture di palle della vita quotidiana, quando il fatto di stare insieme è un evento rubato e, quindi, di per sè speciale.
> Basterebbe esserne consapevoli. Ma se si fosse consapevoli di ciò si perderebbe tutta la magia. La magia di cui elisa è davvero innamorata.


 
:up:


----------



## Daniele (1 Ottobre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> bella :mrgreen:


Orribile, ma quella avevo e quella mi tenevo, dopo ho avuto una Peugeot 405 Sw troppo bella.


----------



## minnie (1 Ottobre 2010)

Quando sei una coppia clandestina tutto è, come ben si sa, al di fuori della quotidianeità, dei suoi problemi, delle sue routine. I piccoli difetti ti fanno sorridere, ti fanno tenerezza. Sei sempre ben disposta, fisicamente (ben tirata, ben lucidata) e emotivamente (sai che devi sfruttare al massimo i momenti che si riescono a rubare, quindi dai il meglio di te).
 Il problema è che Elisa è convinta che se si decidesse di capovolgere il mondo lasciando le rispettive famiglie questa magia continuerebbe.
Non è possibile Elisa, vuoi un esempio?
Tu hai figli, lui ha figli. Dovreste incastrare le esigenze delle due famiglie per ogni cosa che dovreste fare (andiamo al mare questo we, che ci sono i miei ragazzi? No, perchè la mia/il mio ex non vuole invertire i we e li tiene lui/lei e sai come ci resterebbero male se sapessero che andiamo via solo quando non ci sono? Però non è giusto, i miei figli ci sono e ci tengono tanto....) oppure mia figlia è gelosa di lui/lei. Mio figlio ce l'ha con me perchè il mio /la mia ex gli ha fatto capire che è a causa mia che mamma e papà non stanno più insieme.
I soldi: meno di quelli di cui disponete ora. Ma cosa sono le difficoltà economiche rispetto all' ammmore? Nulla i primi tempi. Poi però piano piano pesa fare sacrifici perchè l'altro deve passare gli alimenti/pagare affitto o mutuo della casa dove vive l'altra/o. 
E da qui cominci a pensare che quel delizioso modo di respirare quando dorme è in realtà che russa. 
E come mai non si è più tutti in tiro? Com'è che in casa si sta in pantofole? Dov'è il tacco 12? E accidenti, profumavi sempre di gelsomino ma il mattino dopo la bagnacauda hai un alitino che uccide... eccetera eccetera eccetera. 
Sono tutte cose che capitano nelle coppie: la quotidianità di accettare i rispettivi difetti con un sorriso. Ma se hai vissuto per quattro anni nel paese dei balocchi non ce la fai a crearla, continui a cercare quello che avevi. Magari da un'altra parte.


----------



## Irene (1 Ottobre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Quando sei una coppia clandestina tutto è, come ben si sa, al di fuori della quotidianeità, dei suoi problemi, delle sue routine. I piccoli difetti ti fanno sorridere, ti fanno tenerezza. Sei sempre ben disposta, fisicamente (ben tirata, ben lucidata) e emotivamente (sai che devi sfruttare al massimo i momenti che si riescono a rubare, quindi dai il meglio di te).
> Il problema è che Elisa è convinta che se si decidesse di capovolgere il mondo lasciando le rispettive famiglie questa magia continuerebbe.
> Non è possibile Elisa, vuoi un esempio?
> Tu hai figli, lui ha figli. Dovreste incastrare le esigenze delle due famiglie per ogni cosa che dovreste fare (andiamo al mare questo we, che ci sono i miei ragazzi? No, perchè la mia/il mio ex non vuole invertire i we e li tiene lui/lei e sai come ci resterebbero male se sapessero che andiamo via solo quando non ci sono? Però non è giusto, i miei figli ci sono e ci tengono tanto....) oppure mia figlia è gelosa di lui/lei. Mio figlio ce l'ha con me perchè il mio /la mia ex gli ha fatto capire che è a causa mia che mamma e papà non stanno più insieme.
> ...


Quoto.. è la cruda realtà..
un abbraccio anche a te Minnie
Ciao Irene


----------



## lamarchesa (1 Ottobre 2010)

Salve ragazzi. Io vi devo davvero dire GRAZIE. Un grazie grande come una casa per tutti gli interventi che ho potuto leggere, alcuni dei quali diretti a me, altri ad altre persone (scusa Elisa se mi intrometto nel tuo post).
Se non fossi capitata in questo forum avrei impiegato mesi, forse anni, aspettando qualcosa che non si sarebbe mai avverato, rovinando la mia vita e quella dei miei familiari in nome di un ammore, come dite voi, impossibile.
Purtroppo io questo amore l'ho provato davvero e lo provo tuttora, nei confronti di un uomo che forse non lo merita, forse si, non lo so, ma non mi interessa. So solo che passerà, come tutti i momenti brutti e anche quelli belli, anche questo periodo orrendo se ne andrà e io potrò parlare serenamente con mio marito e raccontargli quel che ho combinato.
Volevo solo dirvi che qui ho trovato qualche carezza e  diversi ben meritati e salutari schiaffoni, di quelli che sanno darti gli amici quando hai le fette di salame sugli occhi, ed io li ho apprezzati ancora di più perchè mai come in questa situazione mi sono sentita sola, senza poter parlare con qualcuno di ciò che mi stava accadendo.
Vorrei dirti solo questo Elisa cara, che quel che ti sta succendendo sembra poco chiaro solo a te, gli altri qua che hanno letto la tua storia hanno capito benissimo quale futuro ti aspetta.
Ti sono veramente vicina perchè capisco  quale groviglio di sentimenti ti senti dentro e quanto dolore provi. Tira fuori le palle Eli e in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Luigi III (1 Ottobre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Quando sei una coppia clandestina tutto è, come ben si sa, al di fuori della quotidianeità, dei suoi problemi, delle sue routine. I piccoli difetti ti fanno sorridere, ti fanno tenerezza. Sei sempre ben disposta, fisicamente (ben tirata, ben lucidata) e emotivamente (sai che devi sfruttare al massimo i momenti che si riescono a rubare, quindi dai il meglio di te).
> Il problema è che Elisa è convinta che se si decidesse di capovolgere il mondo lasciando le rispettive famiglie questa magia continuerebbe.
> Non è possibile Elisa, vuoi un esempio?
> Tu hai figli, lui ha figli. Dovreste incastrare le esigenze delle due famiglie per ogni cosa che dovreste fare (andiamo al mare questo we, che ci sono i miei ragazzi? No, perchè la mia/il mio ex non vuole invertire i we e li tiene lui/lei e sai come ci resterebbero male se sapessero che andiamo via solo quando non ci sono? Però non è giusto, i miei figli ci sono e ci tengono tanto....) oppure mia figlia è gelosa di lui/lei. Mio figlio ce l'ha con me perchè il mio /la mia ex gli ha fatto capire che è a causa mia che mamma e papà non stanno più insieme.
> ...


Tutto giusto. A ben vedere è la stessa differenza che passa fra quando si è fidanzati  (e quindi si vive in 2 case rigorosamente diverse) e quando si convive. Forse la soluzione per non stufarsi, e dunque cercare in qualcun altro nuove emozioni, sta nel vivere da soli, ognuno a casa propria e passare solo i w.e. insieme.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Ottobre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> *Quando sei una coppia clandestina tutto è, come ben si sa, al di fuori della quotidianeità, dei suoi problemi, delle sue routine. I piccoli difetti ti fanno sorridere, ti fanno tenerezza. Sei sempre ben disposta, fisicamente (ben tirata, ben lucidata) e emotivamente (sai che devi sfruttare al massimo i momenti che si riescono a rubare, quindi dai il meglio di te).*
> Il problema è che Elisa è convinta che se si decidesse di capovolgere il mondo lasciando le rispettive famiglie questa magia continuerebbe.
> Non è possibile Elisa, vuoi un esempio?
> Tu hai figli, lui ha figli. Dovreste incastrare le esigenze delle due famiglie per ogni cosa che dovreste fare (andiamo al mare questo we, che ci sono i miei ragazzi? No, perchè la mia/il mio ex non vuole invertire i we e li tiene lui/lei e sai come ci resterebbero male se sapessero che andiamo via solo quando non ci sono? Però non è giusto, i miei figli ci sono e ci tengono tanto....) oppure mia figlia è gelosa di lui/lei. Mio figlio ce l'ha con me perchè il mio /la mia ex gli ha fatto capire che è a causa mia che mamma e papà non stanno più insieme.
> ...


Minnie, posso dirti una cosa, da traditrice?
Hai scritto una valanga di luoghi comuni.

Quando parli della buona disposizione tra amanti parli di una storia in particolare? Qualcosa che hai vissuto tu?

Perchè ti garantisco che (almeno da parte mia) non è affatto così, e più di qualcuno può smentirti: nella tua visione una donna che tradisce o ha tradito, come Elisa, si presenta sciatta in famiglia e super-tirata con l'amante? Io indosso i tacchi dodici quando esco con mio marito e quando esco con i  miei amici, se mi va. SE MI VA.

Non penso che Elisa non abbia mai pensato che intraprendere una nuova vita con l'amante non sarebbe quel sogno colorato da adolescenti che descrivi.
Mi sorprende la distinzione che fai tra quotidianità familiare ( luogo oscuro e problematico) e la vita con l'amante (luogo luminoso e facile da vivere). Oltre a darmi l'idea che tu sia la prima a vivere così l'ambiente familiare ( prima ancora di tuo marito), sei certa che funzioni così sempre e comunque?

Spesso e volentieri con l'amante si è e ci si presenta come col coniuge: non si recita, non si cerca di apparire per ciò che non si è.

Bella forza che poi i castelli di carte crollano miseramente.


----------



## Elisa (2 Ottobre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Minnie, posso dirti una cosa, da traditrice?
> Hai scritto una valanga di luoghi comuni.
> 
> Quando parli della buona disposizione tra amanti parli di una storia in particolare? Qualcosa che hai vissuto tu?
> ...


 
Ciao ragazzi, ho letto velocemente ma non ho potuto rispondere prima. Ma ha gia' detto tutto Chiara in questo post. 
Io non ho sempre il tacco 12 con l'amante, lui mi ha vista anche in momenti "normali" (pur non essendo mai stati via insieme) e conosce perfettamente tanti miei lati "oscuri" e "brutti". Cosi' come io ho visto i suoi...
Inoltre abbiamo vite molto "simili"...lavoro casa figli e anche economicamente siamo messi uguali. Quindi in fin dei conti le nostre vite non cambierebbero + di tanto. Siamo persone normali, con vite altrettanto normali, che fanno sacrifici x andare avanti.
Sono una donna che si tiene tutti i giorni, anche quando non e' con "l'amante" oltretutto...
Infatti non mi spaventa assolutamente questa "cosa di cui parlate tanto"...sono sicura che non ci sarebbbe "particolari " sorprese...
I problemi invece sono altri...ovvero fare il grande passo ed affrontare le reazioni di tutti e l'ostilita' che ci circonderebbe.
Comunque io sono convinta dell'amore che provo ed ora lui mi sta' dimostrando lo stesso...anche se per ora siamo ancora cosi'...


----------



## Elisa (2 Ottobre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Minnie, posso dirti una cosa, da traditrice?
> Hai scritto una valanga di luoghi comuni.
> 
> Quando parli della buona disposizione tra amanti parli di una storia in particolare? Qualcosa che hai vissuto tu?
> ...


Esatto! sono una donna di quasi 40anni e so' cosa comporterebbe un passo del genere...inoltre io non vorrei cambiare xche' la mia fa "schifo", ma perche' amo un altro uomo...e so' benissimo che e' una scelta non "leggera" e cosa potrebbe significare tale gesto...


----------



## Amarax (3 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Esatto! sono una donna di quasi 40anni e so' cosa comporterebbe un passo del genere...inoltre io non vorrei cambiare xche' la mia fa "schifo", ma perche' amo un altro uomo...e so' benissimo che e' una scelta non "leggera" e cosa potrebbe significare tale gesto...



Vedo che sei convinta di quello che stai facendo.
A questo punto allora posso solo augurarti che mai, dico mai, nessuno degli altri 2 coniugi, coinvolti inevitabilmente  nella vostra scelta, venga a sapere del vostro tradimento.
Te lo dico perchè ,altrettanto inevitabilmente, rovinereste irrimediabilmente, la *loro* vita.
Perchè se un uomo o una donna possono riuscire a capire che l'amore finisce, non possono accettare che proprio chi si è scelto come compagno, come genitore dei propri figli è , in definitiva, uno sconosciuto, un estraneo dal quale difendersi.


----------



## Elisa (3 Ottobre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Vedo che sei convinta di quello che stai facendo.
> A questo punto allora posso solo augurarti che mai, dico mai, nessuno degli altri 2 coniugi, coinvolti inevitabilmente nella vostra scelta, venga a sapere del vostro tradimento.
> Te lo dico perchè ,altrettanto inevitabilmente, rovinereste irrimediabilmente, la *loro* vita.
> Perchè se un uomo o una donna possono riuscire a capire che l'amore finisce, non possono accettare che proprio chi si è scelto come compagno, come genitore dei propri figli è , in definitiva, uno sconosciuto, un estraneo dal quale difendersi.


Lo so' benissimo che quello che stiamo facendo e' una cosa "terribile", non giusta. Ma forse in questo momento se rompessimo due famiglie sarebbe ancora peggio. Questo non vuol dire che lui mi "abbia convinta" che sia giusto cosi'. Io sto' ancora male a doverlo avere in questo modo e a mentire a tutto il mondo. Ma anche creando i casini che ne verrebbero fuori non sarebbe giusto...insomma e' un bel casino che in questo momento non sappiamo come risolvere. La cosa che mi fa andare avanti in questa pazzia e' avere la certezza che non e' un "capriccio" od un rapporto "senza senso". Ci amiamo davvero...anche se non possiamo cancellare la vita costruita prima di conoscerci e per vari motivi non sappiamo come fare x realizzare il nostro sogno.
So' benissimo che tanti penseranno che la strada e' solo una...e che se ci amiamo cosi' tanto dobbiamo intraprenderla e basta.
Ma non x tutti le cose giuste sono "le stesse"...

Comunque spero che il tempo e la forza di volonta' ci diano "ragione"...

Tante cose non possono essere scritte qui e solo io so' veramente cosa c'e' dietro a questa storia forse un po' assurda, ma che sono sicura ora abbia alla base un amore profondo, anche se "codardo"....


----------



## Daniele (3 Ottobre 2010)

No Elisa, per le vostre famiglie sarebbe giusto che ve ne andaste fuori evitando menzogne. Ti riassumo una cosa non molto bella, considera che i tuoi figli siano un poco cresciuti, siano adolescenti e succede che tu ed il tuo coso decidete  che è il momento buono, ok, i figli in quel momento ti chiederanno spiegazioni e tu gli dirai le cose come stanno, compreso del tradimento perdurato per anni ed anni (ma a questo ci arriverebbero anche loro come hanno fatto altre persone che hanno scoperto), vedrebbero loro padre stare male e tu felice e contenta con il tuo sogno di amore, chi credi difenderebbero? Pensaci bene, sai quanto odierebbero il tio tizio?  Magari non da investirlo, ma di certo da non volerlo vedere mai si. 
Tu devi molto a tuo marito e ogni annno che gli rubi gli dovrai ancora di più, sei consapevole che rovini la vita a lui per le tue balle che a lui sta bene così? Ma dopo te lo immagioni invecchiare  magari solo e tu felice e contenta nella tua quotidianità con sempronio fottervene vicencendevolmente di quello che avete combinato ai vostri relativi coniugi?
Tu sei succube di lui, sei il suo zerbino, sei quella donna che anche se si facesse menare lo giustificherebbe, inizia  a pensare che le stronzate che pinco pallo ti dice siano in parte scuse che lui stesso inventa per se stesso perchè è un uomo senza palle!


----------



## Amarax (3 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> No Elisa, per le vostre famiglie sarebbe giusto che ve ne andaste fuori evitando menzogne. Ti riassumo una cosa non molto bella, considera che i tuoi figli siano un poco cresciuti, siano adolescenti e succede che tu ed il tuo coso decidete  che è il momento buono, ok, i figli in quel momento ti chiederanno spiegazioni e tu gli dirai le cose come stanno, compreso del tradimento perdurato per anni ed anni (ma a questo ci arriverebbero anche loro come hanno fatto altre persone che hanno scoperto), vedrebbero loro padre stare male e tu felice e contenta con il tuo sogno di amore, chi credi difenderebbero? Pensaci bene, sai quanto odierebbero il tio tizio?  Magari non da investirlo, ma di certo da non volerlo vedere mai si.
> Tu devi molto a tuo marito e ogni annno che gli rubi gli dovrai ancora di più, sei consapevole che rovini la vita a lui per le tue balle che a lui sta bene così? Ma dopo te lo immagioni invecchiare  magari solo e tu felice e contenta nella tua quotidianità con sempronio fottervene vicencendevolmente di quello che avete combinato ai vostri relativi coniugi?
> Tu sei succube di lui, sei il suo zerbino, sei quella donna che anche se si facesse menare lo giustificherebbe, inizia  a pensare che le stronzate che pinco pallo ti dice siano in parte scuse che lui stesso inventa per se stesso perchè è un uomo senza palle!



Daniele? Elisa è innamorata di questo uomo.
Non capisce nulla che non sia averlo anche se per poco tempo al giorno se possibile. Il sogno di lui le riempie la testa ed il cuore. Non può capire cosa sta realmente facendo.
D'altra parte la sensibilità di me e te, e di tutti i traditi, è amplificata dal dolore vissuto.
Ci deve arrivare da sola.
Pensare che la vita è una, vale non solo per lei per l'altro , ma anche e sprattutto per i rispettivi coniugi ai quale viene così facendo, impedito di trovare un altor uomo, un'altra donna.
Io dissi , e ne sono ancora più convinta oggi, che  niente e nessuno vale il sacrificio di una vita così. Una vita finta.


----------



## Daniele (3 Ottobre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Daniele? Elisa è innamorata di questo uomo.
> Non capisce nulla che non sia averlo anche se per poco tempo al giorno se possibile. Il sogno di lui le riempie la testa ed il cuore. Non può capire cosa sta realmente facendo.
> D'altra parte la sensibilità di me e te, e di tutti i traditi, è amplificata dal dolore vissuto.
> Ci deve arrivare da sola.
> ...


Amarax, sei sempre da quotare sai? In effetti come per loro la vita è una sola la stessa cosa vale per i cornutazzi dietro a loro (mi scuso del termine che accorpa anche al mia persona).
lei non capisce e non capirà mai finchè non vedrà con i suoi occhi il dolore vero che avrà creato e tutto quello che le ho profetizzato non dico avverarsi, ma in parte potrebbe.
Sai ama, conosco un ragazzo ed una ragazza il cui padre ha tradito la madre quando erano non bambini (ma comunque minorenni), lei ha perdonato il padre, lui mai e ha fatto in modo da redergli la vitqa un inferno con gli almenti da pagare...e che potrebbe non farlo, ma lui si sente verme e non ha il coraggio di smettere di pagare. Alla fine la madre di lui è piena di soldi, la figlia ha il padre ed il fratello è felice nel farla pagare al padre del dolore della madre, assurdo no???


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Ma come si fa ad accettare una situazione del genere? bisogna essere votati al masochismo ma più che altro alla demenza! Se ci si ama VERAMENTE si fa il passo, si lasciano i rispettivi e inconsapevoli consorti cornuti e si vive insieme. E se ci si ama VERAMENTE la situazione può anche durare a lungo... ma vivere insieme come si è già più volte detto in questo forum è completamente diverso...
> 
> Una cosa è trombare una sera e farsi tante coccole e poi dirsi "amore adesso devo tornare a casa da quello/a e non posso stare con te, dopo questa bellissima scopata che ci siamo fatti, siamo fatti l'uno per l'altra, vorrei stare sempre con te, sei bellissima, sei l'uomo/donna che ho sempre cercato... arrivederci amore, ci sentiamo domani e ci vediamo tra una settimana..."


Scusa Papero ma non ho detto che è la soluzione ideale e nemmeno so come si faccia a farlo, oddio forse in parte si.
Ma lei non lascerà mai quell'uomo possiamo dirglieglo e ridirglielo. Visto che secondo me lui non lascerà mai sua moglie mi piacerebbe che almeno lei vivesse in maniera più serena questo rapporto sapendo quali sono i paletti che continueranno ad esserci.
Ho detto più volte che secondo me essendo così innamorata di quest'uomo dovrebbe prendere il coraggio a due mani e parlarne con il marito. Per onestà verso di lui senza aspettare che anche l'altro faccia lo stesso passo.


----------



## Daniele (3 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho detto più volte che secondo me essendo così innamorata di quest'uomo dovrebbe prendere il coraggio a due mani e parlarne con il marito. Per onestà verso di lui senza aspettare che anche l'altro faccia lo stesso passo.


Giustissimo e quoto, questo è quello che dovrebbe fare anche per verificare se il consorte ne è felice di permanere cornutazzo e felice, cosa che io dubito seriamente. Ma lei non lo farà mai...per la sua famiglia, perchè se no potrebbero grandinare nani da giardino e un meteorite arrivare sulla testa della nonna...ovviamente viste così le scuse fanno un poco ridere, no? Ma alla fine mica sono tanto differenti quelle che lei dice.


----------



## Amarax (3 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Giustissimo e quoto, questo è quello che dovrebbe fare anche per verificare se il consorte ne è felice di permanere cornutazzo e felice, cosa che io dubito seriamente. Ma lei non lo farà mai...per la sua famiglia, perchè se no potrebbero grandinare nani da giardino e un meteorite arrivare sulla testa della nonna...ovviamente viste così le scuse fanno un poco ridere, no? Ma alla fine mica sono tanto differenti quelle che lei dice.



Dan, Elisa ha detto che alcuni particolari non può raccontarli qui . Diamole il beneficio del dubbio ed evitiamo di parlare del marito in questi termini visto che sappiamo troppo bene come si sta da quella parte. L'unico aspetto che dobbiamo considerare qui è come sta la nostra Elisa...


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Giustissimo e quoto, questo è quello che dovrebbe fare anche per verificare se il consorte ne è felice di permanere cornutazzo e felice, cosa che io dubito seriamente. Ma lei non lo farà mai...per la sua famiglia, perchè se no potrebbero grandinare nani da giardino e un meteorite arrivare sulla testa della nonna...ovviamente viste così le scuse fanno un poco ridere, no? Ma alla fine mica sono tanto differenti quelle che lei dice.





amarax ha detto:


> Dan, Elisa ha detto che alcuni particolari non può raccontarli qui . Diamole il beneficio del dubbio ed evitiamo di parlare del marito in questi termini visto che sappiamo troppo bene come si sta da quella parte. L'unico aspetto che dobbiamo considerare qui è come sta la nostra Elisa...


 
Daniele non ho usato proprio questi termini.
Quoto amarax l'importante è aiutare lei, il problema è che secondo me questa storia non riesce a far felice neppure lei.
In cuor suo lei sa che quello che vuole non si realizzerà e non riesce a rassegnarsi


----------



## Daniele (3 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla, lei ha quel che si merita, ovvio che sarà infelice, ovvio come non mai ed èm ovvio anche che pinco pallo non lascerà la moglie, avrebbe troppo da perdere economicamente per un "amore" che si vede ha un valore determinato in denaro.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> farfalla, lei ha quel che si merita, ovvio che sarà infelice, ovvio come non mai ed èm ovvio anche che pinco pallo non lascerà la moglie, *avrebbe troppo da perdere economicamente per un "amore" che si vede ha un valore determinato in denaro*.


non ho capito scusa


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> farfalla, lei ha quel che si merita, ovvio che sarà infelice, ovvio come non mai ed èm ovvio anche che pinco pallo non lascerà la moglie, avrebbe troppo da perdere economicamente per un "amore" che si vede ha un valore determinato in denaro.


Lei è infelice solo perchè non ha ancora imparato a gestire la faccenda come si deve..non ha ancora addestrato il suo essere ad accettare certe cose. Ma io ho molta fiducia che Elisa imparerà presto.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Lei è infelice solo perchè non ha ancora imparato a gestire la faccenda come si deve..non ha ancora addestrato il suo essere ad accettare certe cose. Ma io ho molta fiducia che Elisa imparerà presto.


Ti quoto


----------



## Daniele (3 Ottobre 2010)

Lui la ama ma non al prezzo che dovrebbe pagare uscendo fuori dal matrimonio. Ma pensiamoci bene come sarebbero messi economicamente i due dopo una separazione, in brache di tela con solo il loro amore a tirare avanti..finchè dura. Poi dopo sarebbe la noia e tanti ma tanti problemi economici, diremi perchè lui dovrebbe volere questa misera vita?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lui la ama ma non al prezzo che dovrebbe pagare uscendo fuori dal matrimonio. Ma pensiamoci bene come sarebbero messi economicamente i due dopo una separazione, in brache di tela con solo il loro amore a tirare avanti..finchè dura. Poi dopo sarebbe la noia e tanti ma tanti problemi economici, diremi perchè lui dovrebbe volere questa misera vita?


Se lui amasse lei quanto lei ama lui varebbe la pena secondo me.
Io continuo a dubitare che sia così purtroppo per questo mi spiace molto per lei.
Per questo ho quotato Chiara, credo che lei debba ancora prendere coscienza di quale sia la sua reale posizione all'interno di quel rapporto e finchè non lo farà non sarà felice


----------



## Elisa (4 Ottobre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Dan, Elisa ha detto che alcuni particolari non può raccontarli qui . Diamole il beneficio del dubbio ed evitiamo di parlare del marito in questi termini visto che sappiamo troppo bene come si sta da quella parte. L'unico aspetto che dobbiamo considerare qui è come sta la nostra Elisa...


Grazie Amarax...


----------



## Elisa (4 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se lui amasse lei quanto lei ama lui varebbe la pena secondo me.
> Io continuo a dubitare che sia così purtroppo per questo mi spiace molto per lei.
> Per questo ho quotato Chiara, credo che lei debba ancora prendere coscienza di quale sia la sua reale posizione all'interno di quel rapporto e finchè non lo farà non sarà felice


Io credo non si posso quantificare l'amore, chi ama di piu' o di meno...io credo che ci si ami, ognuno a suo modo e come sente di amare...
Poi quale sia il modo "giusto" chi puo' dirlo? io prima di avere questa storia ero inferocita verso chi tradiva MA SOPRATTUTTO verso chi lasciava il coniuge e i figli x "egoismo" di vivere l'amore... eppure eccomi qui, nella stessa situazione. Ai tempi quando ne parlavo, dicevo che non avrei mai potuto costruire la mia felicita' sull'infelicita' dei miei bimbi...
Ma le cose cambiano quando vengono vissute in prima persona...e vi assicuro che di esperienze simili e vicine a me ne ho vissute e ho dato contro chi si comportava cosi'....
Quindi vi prego, so' che e'difficile da capire, ma provateci...prendetemi x quello sono.


----------



## Elisa (4 Ottobre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Lei è infelice solo perchè non ha ancora imparato a gestire la faccenda come si deve..non ha ancora addestrato il suo essere ad accettare certe cose. Ma io ho molta fiducia che Elisa imparerà presto.


 
Grazie...e comunque e' vero! Nonostante sia passato del tempo (e tanto) io non riesco ancora ad "accettare" la realta' dei fatti! 
aIUTAMENTI A FARLO!


----------



## Amoremio (4 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Daniele non ho usato proprio questi termini.
> Quoto amarax l'importante è aiutare lei, il problema è che secondo me *questa storia non riesce a far felice neppure lei.*
> In cuor suo lei sa che quello che vuole non si realizzerà e non riesce a rassegnarsi


quoto


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Io credo non si posso quantificare l'amore, chi ama di piu' o di meno...io credo che ci si ami, ognuno a suo modo e come sente di amare...
> Poi quale sia il modo "giusto" chi puo' dirlo? io prima di avere questa storia ero inferocita verso chi tradiva MA SOPRATTUTTO verso chi lasciava il coniuge e i figli x "egoismo" di vivere l'amore... eppure eccomi qui, nella stessa situazione. Ai tempi quando ne parlavo, dicevo che non avrei mai potuto costruire la mia felicita' sull'infelicita' dei miei bimbi...
> Ma le cose cambiano quando vengono vissute in prima persona...e vi assicuro che di esperienze simili e vicine a me ne ho vissute e ho dato contro chi si comportava cosi'....
> Quindi vi prego, so' che e'difficile da capire, ma provateci...prendetemi x quello sono.


Elisa guarda che io ti capisco. So cosa provi. Mi spiace vederti soffrire percè ho la presunzione, da quello che racconti, di aver capito lui
Il mio dire che tu lo ami di più era per sottolineare che tu sei pronta a fare un passo che secondo me lui non farà mai, l'avrebbe già fatto....Mi spiace essere così dura. Vorrei solo che tu accettassi questo...perchè saresti sicuramente più serena


----------



## Amoremio (4 Ottobre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Lei è infelice solo perchè non ha ancora imparato a gestire la faccenda come si deve..non ha ancora addestrato il suo essere ad accettare certe cose. Ma *io ho molta fiducia che Elisa imparerà presto*.


 
io purtroppo no

ho invece l'impressione che questo amore sia irrinunciabile per lei perchè rende ai suoi occhi obbligato un comportamento che lei stessa ritiene riprovevole

Elisa non ha (e penso non maturerà) un'idea del tipo "mi fa star bene quindi lo faccio ed è giusto così"
lei pensa: mi fa star bene (manco tanto poi) e siccome sono una donna seria è perchè lo amo
a questa sorta di giustificazione (l'unica per lei plausibile) si è attaccata come l'edera
e nella replica che ha fatto all'intervento di minnie si capisce che ha colto l'apparente significato e non la sostanza

in pratica:

elisa si è messa in una condizione di totale soggezione ai desiderata del suo amante, andando contro la sua stessa volontà; giustifica sè stessa dicendo che un grande amore chiede sacrifici, ma un grande amore vuole anche rispetto
penso che 
o smette di raccontarsi l'amore e prende ciò che di buono questa storia le può dare (poco)
o prenderà una dolorosa tramvata


----------



## Amoremio (4 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se lui amasse lei quanto lei ama lui varebbe la pena secondo me.
> Io continuo a dubitare che sia così purtroppo per questo mi spiace molto per lei.
> Per questo ho quotato Chiara, credo che lei debba ancora prendere coscienza di quale sia la sua reale posizione all'interno di quel rapporto e finchè non lo farà non sarà felice


ri quoto


----------



## alfeo (4 Ottobre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Minnie, posso dirti una cosa, da traditrice?
> Hai scritto una valanga di luoghi comuni.
> 
> Quando parli della buona disposizione tra amanti parli di una storia in particolare? Qualcosa che hai vissuto tu?
> ...


In genere dire all'interlocutare che utilizza banalità sembra un argomento decisivo per sancire la inattendibilità e la pochezza del discorso che ha fatto, insomma è un modo per smontare quel che dice l'altro.
Secondo me, invece, le banalità (e i luoghi comuni, altra solito argomento decisivo) non sono altro che cose vere, ma talmente vere da risultare ovvie, ma non per questo perdono la verità.
Anche la verità, deve essere vista da varie angolazioni e non può essere sancita come vero, in assoluto, ciò che per noi appare tale e che, magari, non può esserlo per l'altro.
Insomma a me non pare che qualcuno abbia detto che vivere una doppia vita significhi una fuga dalla realtà, dalla propria realtà piatta e ordinaria, ma significa senz'altro scegliersi un'altro modo di essere al quale riservare spazi nascosti, rubati che, siamo sinceri, non corrispondono sempre a quel che siamo davvero.
La componente di virtualità in un rapporto nascosto è enorme così come è enorme la concretezza e la realtà della propria quotidianeità quando si è sposati (e ancor di più quando si hanno figli). Quando le realtà diventano virtuali la componente di immaginazione, la componente mentale, letteraria spesso ha il sopravvento e in noi l'immagine della persona amata (intendo il cofedifrago) è ben più grande della sua vera essenza, insomma il personaggio supera la persona.
L'obiezione di Chiara è giustissima, ognuno si sceglie la propria vita come meglio crede, non sempre però si sceglie il meglio per se stessi e per chi ci sta intorno, l'importante è esserne consapevoli, così magari si godono anche di più queste diramazioni esistenziali.


----------



## Daniele (4 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa, sse qualcuno sa della vostra tresca spero che abbia le palle di dirlo a tuo marito, se sono amici comuni, perchè onestamente una schifezza così forte e con prove manco avrebbe senso.
Esci dal matrimonio, pigliati la tua travata a prescindere da quello che dice tuo marito ed impara un poco che cosa significa essere amante ed aspettare il poco tempo che pinco pallo ti concederà...mentre ovviamente i tuoi figli crescono. Oppure resta nel matrimonio, fai fintas di niente ma dovrai fare la moglie...ohhh, se dovrai fare la moglie e in questo sai bene cosa significa, no?
Decidi, o una vita di menzogne come  amante sporca, oppure una vita più vera come una amante ma più pulita, decidi o l'amore senza se e senza ma oppure l'amore con se e con ma, ma allora che amore del cavolo è?


----------



## minnie (4 Ottobre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Minnie, posso dirti una cosa, da traditrice?
> Hai scritto una valanga di luoghi comuni.
> 
> Quando parli della buona disposizione tra amanti parli di una storia in particolare? Qualcosa che hai vissuto tu?
> ...


Sempre detto che ho sbagliato tutto, dall'inizio. Se però ti sei innamorata di qualcuno che in te cerca soprattutto un momento al di fuori dal tempo (il tacco 12 era una esasperazione, io non riuscirei a camminarci su per nessuno, aimè!) tu glielo dai e lo diventa anche per te il momento fuori dal tempo. E pensi che sarebbe così anche se viveste insieme. 
Nel mio caso la vita insieme poi ha rivelato che solo uno dei due ha voluto evolvere il rapporto inserendoci anche le cose (belle e brutte, per carità) di ogni giorno.
Chi invece ha sempre bisogno di vivere la magia del fuori dal mondo ha continuato a cercarla altrove... 
Sono stata sfortunata? Ingenua? Stupida? Falsa nella mia relazione da amante? No, ero spontanea in un contesto irreale. Non ho mai recitato. Ma in un contesto irreale ripeto. 
Quello che vedo è che lui (che era il traditore) con me si comportava ben differentemente da come si comportava anche i primi tempi della nostra storia alla luce del sole.
Tu non sei così, buon per te e per i tuoi uomini, ufficiali o ufficiosi.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Elisa, sse qualcuno sa della vostra tresca spero che abbia le palle di dirlo a tuo marito, se sono amici comuni, perchè onestamente una schifezza così forte e con prove manco avrebbe senso.*
> Esci dal matrimonio, pigliati la tua travata a prescindere da quello che dice tuo marito ed impara un poco che cosa significa essere amante ed aspettare il poco tempo che pinco pallo ti concederà...mentre ovviamente i tuoi figli crescono. Oppure resta nel matrimonio, fai fintas di niente ma dovrai fare la moglie...ohhh, se dovrai fare la moglie e in questo sai bene cosa significa, no?
> Decidi, o una vita di menzogne come amante sporca, oppure una vita più vera come una amante ma più pulita, decidi o l'amore senza se e senza ma oppure l'amore con se e con ma, ma allora che amore del cavolo è?


----------



## Daniele (4 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


>


farfalla, non sai quanto sono grato a chi mi disse della fedifraga della mia prima ex...portandomi prove. Non hai idea quanto gli sono grato!!! Qundi bisogna  imparare a non pensare che un tradito siano fatti solo suoi, se è una persona a cui vogliamo bene in un qualche modo dobbiamo dargli una mano, anche se in quel momento gli farà male.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> farfalla, non sai quanto sono grato a chi mi disse della fedifraga della mia prima ex...portandomi prove. Non hai idea quanto gli sono grato!!! Qundi bisogna imparare a non pensare che un tradito siano fatti solo suoi, se è una persona a cui vogliamo bene in un qualche modo dobbiamo dargli una mano, anche se in quel momento gli farà male.


Non potrei mai fare una cosa del genere, la trovo di una bassezza ingiustificabile......
Scusa Daniele, potrà sembrarti cattivo da parte mia, ma io visto come hai reagito e come ancora non ne sei uscito, non so come tu faccia a essergli grato.....


----------



## Daniele (4 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non potrei mai fare una cosa del genere, la trovo di una bassezza ingiustificabile......
> Scusa Daniele, potrà sembrarti cattivo da parte mia, ma io visto come hai reagito e come ancora non ne sei uscito, non so come tu faccia a essergli grato.....


Che io sono stato tradito due volte da quelle puttane delle mie ex, e che quella era la prima volta e l'ho scoperto grazie a quel mio carissimo amico che ha avuto pietà del fatto che lei mi prendesse così per il culo con quello che ho passato nella mia vita. la seconda volta la troiona della mia exmi ha fatto subire tutto senza poter dire nulla, zitto zitto, con il morto che stava nell'altra stanza...quello mi ha fatto male, l'avere rispetto per la morte di suo nonno morendo io.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Che io sono stato tradito due volte da quelle *puttane *delle mie ex, e che quella era la prima volta e l'ho scoperto grazie a quel mio carissimo amico che ha avuto pietà del fatto che lei mi prendesse così per il culo con quello che ho passato nella mia vita. la seconda volta la* troiona* della mia exmi ha fatto subire tutto senza poter dire nulla, zitto zitto, con il morto che stava nell'altra stanza...quello mi ha fatto male, l'avere rispetto per la morte di suo nonno morendo io.


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Che io sono stato tradito due volte da quelle *puttane* delle mie ex, e che quella era la prima volta e l'ho scoperto grazie a quel mio carissimo amico che ha avuto pietà del fatto che lei mi prendesse così per il culo con quello che ho passato nella mia vita. la seconda volta la troiona della mia exmi ha fatto subire tutto senza poter dire nulla, zitto zitto, con il morto che stava nell'altra stanza...quello mi ha fatto male, l'avere rispetto per la morte di suo nonno morendo io.



NO, no ... non ci siamo Daniele :ira: .


----------



## Daniele (5 Ottobre 2010)

Ma lo sono! La mia prima ex è una troiona assai confusa sessualmente e l'ultima lasciamo perdere.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma lo sono! La mia prima ex è una troiona assai confusa sessualmente e l'ultima lasciamo perdere.


Ma se sono così come mai ti sei messo assieme a loro?
Ti eri innamorato?


----------



## cleo81 (5 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma se sono così come mai ti sei messo assieme a loro?
> Ti eri innamorato?


La stessa domanda che avrei fatto io.


----------



## Daniele (5 Ottobre 2010)

Perchè la prima no era sessualmente ancora confusa e la seconda disse e dimostrò di essere quello che non era, solo per avere in cambio quello che voleva, solo per sentirsi finalmente come le sue amiche, ma quando le sue amichette sono divenute troiette lei ha pensato bene di cambiare di abito senza avere in nessun modo rispetto ne di me ne di quello che sapeva di me.
Non c'è giorno che non le auguro una bella vita lunga con un uomo come il marito di Giuma!

Scusa Giuma se ti ho nominata, ma tuo marito sarebbe una pena assurda da dare a chi odio di più!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Sempre detto che ho sbagliato tutto, dall'inizio. Se però ti sei innamorata di qualcuno che in te cerca soprattutto un momento al di fuori dal tempo (il tacco 12 era una esasperazione, io non riuscirei a camminarci su per nessuno, aimè!) tu glielo dai e lo diventa anche per te il momento fuori dal tempo. E pensi che sarebbe così anche se viveste insieme.
> Nel mio caso la vita insieme poi ha rivelato che solo uno dei due ha voluto evolvere il rapporto inserendoci anche le cose (belle e brutte, per carità) di ogni giorno.
> Chi invece ha sempre bisogno di vivere la magia del fuori dal mondo ha continuato a cercarla altrove...
> Sono stata sfortunata? Ingenua? Stupida? Falsa nella mia relazione da amante? No, ero spontanea in un contesto irreale. Non ho mai recitato. Ma in un contesto irreale ripeto.
> ...


Cara Minnie,
Sei nei miei pensieri. Ultimamente scrivo poco, e leggo molto, rifletto per lo meno. Mi colpisce molto tutto quello che tu scrivi delle tue vicende attuali, non penso che tu abbia sbagliato tutto, ma che insomma tu ci abbia creduto, in buona fede.
Mi fa tanta tenerezza, quello che ho letto sui tacchi dodici, e le cose che si fanno per un'uomo solo perchè si è pazzamente innamorate di lui. Perchè sono cose che io non ho mai visto fare per me. Ho sempre pensato che non le ho viste fare, perchè non ne ero meritevole.

Poi ho letto anche Elisa e mi sono ancor più impensierito.

Poi ho riletto tante volte quello che ha scritto Chiara Matraini, lo so, lei alle volte è molto dura, caustica, ma io so che lei non ha tempo per le manfrine, ha avuto pure lei la sua dose di dolore, nella vita.

Ci sono cose che corrodono.
Se una persona coltiva un'illusione, non riuscirà mai a trasformarla in concretezza, mai. 

Per me avere le palle nella vita è sempre significato due cose:
saper chiudere gli occhi sulle miserie e non infierire, e spalancarli su dolorose realtà.

Infine oggi ho anche parlato ancora a mia moglie. Per lo meno mi sono accorto che lei cerca di parlare con me quando mi vede pensieroso.

Io dentro di me, so perfettamente quali siano i motivi che mi abbiano portato a certe azioni o comportamenti nella mia esistenza. Non mi sono mai pentito, perchè le conseguenze sono state esatte. Non mi è mai capitato di fare una cosa che ritenevo benifica, avesse poi per me conseguenze negative.

Qua Elisa vuole fare certe cose.
Tu le hai fatte e il risultato è stato negativo.
La Matraini mi guarda negli occhi e mi dice, Conte, tu, conte, ti fideresti di una donna che lascia suo marito per te?
Non mi fiderei.
Mi fiderei di una donna che mi tradisce e che non mi lascia.

E qui vorrei anche il parere del Papero, che fu anche lui molto innamorato, stava per fare quel passo. Papero ma poi come ti saresti sentito con te stesso? Come ci si può sentire dentro di sè, con: " Ho lasciato mia moglie per un'altra donna?".

Infine voglio prendere un'aereo e andare da mio zio, perchè lui è riuscito a coronare il suo sogno.

Mia moglie oggi mi ha detto che sono l'uomo più solo che lei abbia mai conosciuto, dice che vado in giro con una nuvola di nebbia attorno e che sparisco nelle mie nebbie esistenziali.

Forse Minnie, non hai capito che il tuo uomo andava benissimo come amante e malissimo come compagno.
Ma la prova del compagno si fa sempre dopo, nella convivenza.

Il mio problema, è questo: quale donna mi lascerebbe condurre la vita che conduco ora?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> La stessa domanda che avrei fatto io.


Mia cara, fagliela tu allora, perchè a me non risponde, mi tiene in ignore, capisci bene eh? Che io incarno l'AntiCristo per lui...
Prova a chiedergli come ha fatto a innamorarsi di quelle donne eh?
Non ci si innamora forse di quello che uno è? E se non è, come mai ci innamoriamo? Ah ma perchè è bravino a raccontarcela eh?


----------



## Amarax (5 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia cara, fagliela tu allora, perchè a me non risponde, mi tiene in ignore, capisci bene eh? Che io incarno l'AntiCristo per lui...
> Prova a chiedergli come ha fatto a innamorarsi di quelle donne eh?
> Non ci si innamora forse di quello che uno è? E se non è, come mai ci innamoriamo? Ah ma perchè è bravino a raccontarcela eh?




...veramente si dice che gli opposti si attraggono...vedi me 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## minnie (6 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cara Minnie,
> Sei nei miei pensieri. Ultimamente scrivo poco, e leggo molto, rifletto per lo meno. Mi colpisce molto tutto quello che tu scrivi delle tue vicende attuali, non penso che tu abbia sbagliato tutto, ma che insomma tu ci abbia creduto, in buona fede.
> Mi fa tanta tenerezza, quello che ho letto sui tacchi dodici, e le cose che si fanno per un'uomo solo perchè si è pazzamente innamorate di lui. Perchè sono cose che io non ho mai visto fare per me. Ho sempre pensato che non le ho viste fare, perchè non ne ero meritevole.
> 
> ...


Astro, direi.
Quanto a me, me ne sono ben resa conto. Pensa che ci sono stati dei momenti, quando nonostante tutto lo amavo ancora, che avrei voluto dirgli: senti torniamo ognuno per nostro conto, rimanendo insieme. Riniziamo a vederci come prima, senza vivere insieme. Solo che non era più quello che volevo io, volevo un compagno di vita non un amante, e non era quello che voleva lui, che d'altronde l'amante ce l'aveva già, gli serviva la stabilità di una "moglie" a casa.
Ora che non lo amo più non mi importa. Se non fosse per tutto il male che mi ha fatto e che a tratti mi fa, ci guardo dall'esterno e mi fanno tenerezza questi due che hanno fatto i salti mortali per stare insieme e ora si sono accorti di stare insieme ad una persona diversa da quella per cui hanno combattuto...
Per questo dico ad Elisa di prepararsi, che un futuro insieme sarà ben diverso  da quello che lei crede. Non faccio la moralista. Per tutti quanti è meglio che il discorso resti una storia clandestina. Ognuno continuerà a vivere nel sogno che si è scelto (per Elisa e il suo amante) o da cui non ha il coraggio di uscire (per i coniugi).
La realtà, beh, la realtà fa male. Sempre.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Ottobre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Astro, direi.
> Quanto a me, me ne sono ben resa conto. Pensa che ci sono stati dei momenti, quando nonostante tutto lo amavo ancora, che avrei voluto dirgli: senti torniamo ognuno per nostro conto, rimanendo insieme. Riniziamo a vederci come prima, senza vivere insieme. Solo che non era più quello che volevo io, volevo un compagno di vita non un amante, e non era quello che voleva lui, che d'altronde l'amante ce l'aveva già, gli serviva la stabilità di una "moglie" a casa.
> Ora che non lo amo più non mi importa. Se non fosse per tutto il male che mi ha fatto e che a tratti mi fa, ci guardo dall'esterno e mi fanno tenerezza questi due che hanno fatto i salti mortali per stare insieme e ora si sono accorti di stare insieme ad una persona diversa da quella per cui hanno combattuto...
> Per questo dico ad Elisa di prepararsi, che un futuro insieme sarà ben diverso  da quello che lei crede. Non faccio la moralista. Per tutti quanti è meglio che il discorso resti una storia clandestina. Ognuno continuerà a vivere nel sogno che si è scelto (per Elisa e il suo amante) o da cui non ha il coraggio di uscire (per i coniugi).
> La realtà, beh, la realtà fa male. Sempre.


Un'abbraccio.
Dai sul serio.
Stai pagando prezzi troppo alti.

Quei bambini che giocano

    Un giorno perdoneranno
    se presto ci togliamo di mezzo.
    Perdoneranno. Un giorno.
    Ma la distorsione del tempo
    il corso della vita deviato su false piste
    l'emorragia dei giorni
    dal varco del corrotto intendimento:
    questo no, non lo perdoneranno.
    Non si perdona a una donna un amore bugiardo,
    l'ameno paesaggio d'acque e foglie
    che si squarcia svelando
    radici putrefatte, melma nera.
    "D'amore non esistono peccati,
    s'infuriava un poeta ai tardi anni,
    esistono soltanto peccati contro l'amore".
    E questi no, non li perdoneranno.


----------



## frittella (11 Ottobre 2010)

*Buonasera*

Elisa e buonasera a tutti sono nuova mi sono appena iscritta, ho letto questa storia e sono rimasta sorpresa per quanto somiglia alla mia...quasi due anni che ci vediamo...all' inizio lui impeccabile...perfetto dice di amarmi...all'inizio non ci credo poi sì si cominciano a fare discorsi cioè, lui spende parole lasciando intendere che vorrebbe una vita con me...io gli dico di rallentare per i figli ... ci vediamo spesso anche se abitiamo lontani un periodo meraviglioso mi innamoro follemente di lui...alchè dopo un anno sono io che ventilo l' idea di stare insieme...gelo...dice che che sono la donna più importante della sua vita ma non sopporterebbe di separarsi dalle figlie...per me una coltellata...in quel momento gli avrei dato tutto (anche io sposata con fligli) discussioni su discussioni si decide di continuare così ... ma io non lo sopporto...lui diventa freddo...non ci vediamo quasi più alle mie richieste di spiegazioni risponde che mi ama molto ma ha paura di perdere i figli e anche me...credo invece di essere l' ultima persona che ha paura di perderea questo punto ... non ho mai avuto come te il coraggio di dirlgi basta perchè credo che morirei dal dolore ma non so più se credergli o no...e sto veramente male da morirci...
nel tuo caso invece vedo che lui lameno un attimo di impegno ce lo mette se è ciò che ti dice il tuo cuore credo tu abbia fatto bene a tornare sui tuoi passi...anche se può essere rischioso e doloroso almeno ci avete provato in due ... invece lui per me ha alzato un muro quasi invalicabile ma nello stesso tempo non mi lascia andare...
In bocca al lupo elisa ... con tutto il cuore...


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2010)

frittella ha detto:


> Elisa e buonasera a tutti sono nuova mi sono appena iscritta, ho letto questa storia e sono rimasta sorpresa per quanto somiglia alla mia...quasi due anni che ci vediamo...all' inizio lui impeccabile...perfetto dice di amarmi...all'inizio non ci credo poi sì si cominciano a fare discorsi cioè, lui spende parole lasciando intendere che vorrebbe una vita con me...io gli dico di rallentare per i figli ... ci vediamo spesso anche se abitiamo lontani un periodo meraviglioso mi innamoro follemente di lui...alchè dopo un anno sono io che ventilo l' idea di stare insieme...gelo...dice che che sono la donna più importante della sua vita ma non sopporterebbe di separarsi dalle figlie...per me una coltellata...in quel momento gli avrei dato tutto (anche io sposata con fligli) discussioni su discussioni si decide di continuare così ... ma io non lo sopporto...lui diventa freddo...non ci vediamo quasi più alle mie richieste di spiegazioni risponde che mi ama molto ma ha paura di perdere i figli e anche me...credo invece di essere l' ultima persona che ha paura di perderea questo punto ... non ho mai avuto come te il coraggio di dirlgi basta perchè credo che morirei dal dolore ma non so più se credergli o no...e sto veramente male da morirci...
> nel tuo caso invece vedo che lui lameno un attimo di impegno ce lo mette se è ciò che ti dice il tuo cuore credo tu abbia fatto bene a tornare sui tuoi passi...anche se può essere rischioso e doloroso almeno ci avete provato in due ... invece lui per me ha alzato un muro quasi invalicabile ma nello stesso tempo non mi lascia andare...
> In bocca al lupo elisa ... con tutto il cuore...


Ciao benvenuta come prima cosa
Ti consiglio di aprire un tread tutto tuo con la tua storia così poi ne parliamo di là.


----------



## aristocat (11 Ottobre 2010)

Frittella benvenuta.
A bruciapelo ti chiedo: con tuo marito? come ti vedi insieme a lui, prima e adesso?


----------



## frittella (12 Ottobre 2010)

*grazie*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ciao benvenuta come prima cosa
> Ti consiglio di aprire un tread tutto tuo con la tua storia così poi ne parliamo di là.


 Farfalla scusa...lo farò...non avevo pensato di presentarmi prima...sorry


----------



## frittella (12 Ottobre 2010)

*ciao Aristocat, grazie...*



aristocat ha detto:


> Frittella benvenuta.
> A bruciapelo ti chiedo: con tuo marito? come ti vedi insieme a lui, prima e adesso?


 Con mio marito? beh ti lascio immaginare, prima dell' altro credevo andasse tutto bene, insomma stiamo insieme da 27 anni e pensavo magari ad un rilassamento ordinario....da quando ho conosciuto l' altro ho capito che nonostante sia parte della mia vita non lo amo più...forse lo sapevo anche prima ma non volevo ammetterlo...è molto difficile ora, in tutto, nella vita quotidiana e peggio nei rapporti intimi....far finta di nulla è devastante, non capisco ancora se la consapevolezza che con l' altro non ci sarà mai un futuro peggiora o migliora le cose è un delirio di pensieri e supposizioni che non ti lasciano un attimo di respiro non so se mi sono spiegata .... ora come da consiglio di Farfalla vado e racconto la mia storia ....


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2010)

frittella ha detto:


> Farfalla scusa...lo farò...non avevo pensato di presentarmi prima...sorry


Ma scherzi era solo un consiglio così hai più visibilità e potrai ricevere più opionioni


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma scherzi era solo un consiglio così hai più visibilità e potrai ricevere più opionioni


Io ho già dato il primo morso, di là


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io ho già dato il primo morso, di là


... stai calmo  ... io me ne vado per vignette va  , buongiorno ragazzi!


----------



## tania (21 Ottobre 2010)

_ascolta io ho casi vicini di chi:
- ha mollato la moglie incinta (si, uno schifo) e nel giro di pochi mesi aveva un'altra donna e con cui ha costruito una nuova famiglia (e non credo che l'avesse conosciuta da due giorni questa!!)
- chi e' stata mollata con due figli piccoli xche' il marito innamorato di un'altra e si e' rifatto una vita
- chi a 50 anni si lascia con la moglie xche' il rapporto non va +

Insomma...ci sono anche casi di chi lascia il coniuge, magari anche mettendoci tanto xche' il fallimento di un matrimonio non e' cosa da poco soprattutto se si hanno figli (e magari piccoli da crescere!!), e riesce a farsi una vita con la persona che ha capito di amare. E magari a quel punto riescono anche ad essere felici!!_ _

Ma di questi casi non ne parlate mai???_


Ciao Elisa, ho ripreso un tuo intervento sul post di frittella xchè mi ha colpito il fervore con il quale giustamente difendi i casi di amanti che si sono "dichiarati" apertamente... Non voglio e non posso fare la moralista, sono una traditrice, ma perchè non lo fai anche te questo passo? Se il tuo amante in questo momento "non può", non devi per forza aspettare lui... Amare un altro e continuare comunque a stare in famiglia... non capisco... ho "scoperto" che per me era solo sesso :unhappy: ed ho troncato la relazione extraconiugale... hai scoperto che per te è amore... fai un passo in una direzione o nell'altra! Non ti voglio criticare, non posso, voglio capire perchè non decidere! Fino a quando abbiamo il prosciutto sugli occhi posso capire... ma una volta appurato il motivo per il quale stiamo tradendo... a meno che non ci piaccia proprio fare sesso con altre persone ( ma comunque parlo di sesso!)... non credo esistano tante scusanti.


----------



## Elisa (21 Ottobre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> _ascolta io ho casi vicini di chi:_
> _- ha mollato la moglie incinta (si, uno schifo) e nel giro di pochi mesi aveva un'altra donna e con cui ha costruito una nuova famiglia (e non credo che l'avesse conosciuta da due giorni questa!!)_
> _- chi e' stata mollata con due figli piccoli xche' il marito innamorato di un'altra e si e' rifatto una vita_
> _- chi a 50 anni si lascia con la moglie xche' il rapporto non va +_
> ...


 
Ciao ti rispondo xche' mi sembra giusto anche se non me la sento + di scrivere in questo momento almeno, perche' credo ci siano delle cose troppo personali che non si possano dire e che comunque e'difficile capire come stanno veramente le cose. Ogni caso e' a se', ogni emozione e sensazione la conosce solo chi la sta'vivendo.
Posso dirti che io voglio bene a mio marito, non abbiamo particolari "problemi" se non il fatto che e' cambiato il tipo di "amore" che proviamo. Chiaramente soprattutto il mio visto che amo un altro uomo, ma in fondo anche il suo. Non ce lo diciamo apertamente, forse x paura di cosa ne verrebbe fuori. Abbiamo ancora due bimbi da crescere, molto ma molto legati anche a lui. Tanti impegni e responsabilita' oltre a problemi legati a situazioni personali che non staro' qui a raccontare.
Quindi per ora si va avanti cosi'...con un certo rispetto, ma sapendo che niente e' + come prima.
Per quanto riguarda l'altra, situazione simile in casa (anzi ultimamente ci sono stati "avvenimenti" che ancora di + hanno fatto capire alla moglie come stanno le cose, ovvero che stanno insieme x affetto e x la famiglia, ma che l'amore e' finito).
Stiamo pian piano cercando di trovare il modo meno doloroso possibile x andare avanti io e lui...ma non e' facile. Non e'la situazione in cui marito e moglie si odiano e si lanciano i piatti. Ma quella dove non c'e' + amore. 
Anche ultimamente ho letto un'intervista a Max Gazze', lasciato dalla moglie e con 3 figli, che diceva la stessa cosa. Sarebbe stato ancora con lei x la famiglia, nonostante non ci fosse + amore. 
Non tutti se la sentono di distruggere una famiglia cosi'...

Ma ora di una cosa sono sicura: io e il mio amante ci amiamo.E NON e' ne'sesso ne' un capriccio.


----------



## Daniele (21 Ottobre 2010)

Ti chiedo una cosa, se finisce l'amore va bene, ma perchè cercare una cosa fuori senza chiarire dentro? Tu dici sempre che le cose sono chiare con tuo marito, allora digli la verità se sono ben chiare e prenditi le tue responsabilità. Se per lui i figli varranno più delle sue reiterate corna allora tutto bene, ma dovrebbe stare a lui a decidere.
Tu non sei una martire per i figli, visto che anche se l'amore è finito ti sei consolata in ben altro, questo è una cosa che dovresti capire, al momento il martire per i figli è tuo marito, tu per  nulla.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa per la prima volta, o al massimo la seconda quoto Daniele.
Se il tuo è vero amore, e di questo mi sembri convinta, allora è giusto chiarire con tuo marito. Poi decidete insieme il da farsi. Nessuno giudica, ma credo che adesso il rispetto per te, per tuo marito e anche per l'uomo che ami sia dovuto.
Non vuoi lasciarlo per i figli bene ma almeno sia chiaro anche a lui come stanno le cose veramente. Poi insieme prendete la decisione che vi sembra meglio per la vostra famiglia.
Visto che mi sembra tu non voglia più scrivere mi sento di farti i miei migliori auguri che tutto vada come speri.


----------



## tania (21 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> *Non tutti se la sentono di distruggere una famiglia cosi'...
> *
> Ma ora di una cosa sono sicura: io e il mio amante ci amiamo.E NON e' ne'sesso ne' un capriccio.


Ti ringrazio per avermi scritto anche se non posso considerarla proprio una risposta... non mi hai detto perchè non lo dici a tuo marito! Lo so, non sono affari miei... ogni storia è diversa, lo dico sempre anch'io, ma quella storia la facciamo noi con le nostre scelte (e non scelte!). Le vostre famiglie comunque sono distrutte... anche se ancora appoggiate su delle basi di carta... i bimbi sentono se qualcosa non va.... molte volte stanno meglio con due genitori separati che con due nella stessa casa come due estranei... non dobbiamo trattarli da stupidi solo perchè sono piccoli. 

Per quanto riguarda l'amore che provate l'un l'altro nessuno ti può dire il contrario perchè solo voi sapete cosa c'è nei vostri cuori... non devi giustificarti con me ne convincermi. Io sono felice della strada che ho scelto, delle decisioni prese, ti auguro di tutto cuore che sia così anche per te. Buona fortuna


----------



## Elisa (21 Ottobre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per avermi scritto anche se non posso considerarla proprio una risposta... non mi hai detto perchè non lo dici a tuo marito! Lo so, non sono affari miei... ogni storia è diversa, lo dico sempre anch'io, ma quella storia la facciamo noi con le nostre scelte (e non scelte!). Le vostre famiglie comunque sono distrutte... anche se ancora appoggiate su delle basi di carta... i bimbi sentono se qualcosa non va.... molte volte stanno meglio con due genitori separati che con due nella stessa casa come due estranei... non dobbiamo trattarli da stupidi solo perchè sono piccoli.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda l'amore che provate l'un l'altro nessuno ti può dire il contrario perchè solo voi sapete cosa c'è nei vostri cuori... non devi giustificarti con me ne convincermi. Io sono felice della strada che ho scelto, delle decisioni prese, ti auguro di tutto cuore che sia così anche per te. Buona fortuna


Allora, non ti ho risposto xche' credo che sia una cosa personale cosa sia giusto x noi e x le nostre famiglie. Ora va bene tutto, ma ripeto, ogni storia e' a se'. 
Non so' se questa sia la "scelta giusta", come dici alla fine, so' solo che io amo quell'uomo e di questo ho la certezza.
Con mio marito c'e' una situazione non brutta comunque, e' un rapporto basato su affetto e amore x i figli. Non ci sono litigi (se non quelli normali che hanno tutti) e i bambini non ne risentono...e' un problema dell'amore che e'venuto a mancare...
Lui sa' che mi ero innamorata di un altro uomo e forse sa' anche + di quel che mi dice...lui non chiede, io non dico...
Quando ce la "sentiremo" di prendere una decisione definitiva vedremo il da farsi. E comunque ci sono coppie che stanno insieme x i figli, magari per il momento non si lasciano ufficialmente e riescono a vivere lo stesso senza grossi problemi.
So' che molti non saranno d'accordo con questo discorso, ma ripeto, sono scelte personali.
E comuqnue non sara' per sempre...
BACIO A TUTTI


----------



## Elisa (21 Ottobre 2010)

*a proposito...*

...voi care traditrici che dite tanto a me di dire tutto a mio marito...PERCHE' VOI NON LO AVETE FATTO?? troppo comodo dire che e' perche' siete tornate da "loro", anzi volendo vedere e' anche peggio del mio caso. Se siete ancora con i mariti e' perche' amate loro (e l'amante era solo un "gioco") quindi dimostrate cosi' l'amore?? non dicendo la verita'?? E voglio dire, storie durate anche anni! Comodo ragazze mie!
e poi comodo dire a ME di dire tutto a mio marito quando invece tra noi la situazione e' diversa, io non fingo di amarlo e di non aver mai fatto nulla di male! forse sono + onesta io !!  E DITEMI IL CONTRARIO ORA! Voi state ricominciando un rapporto basato su PALLE! io invece lo sto' rompendo...dovreste + dire la verita' voi in virtu' dell'amore che dite di provare.


----------



## Anna A (21 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ...voi care traditrici che dite tanto a me di dire tutto a mio marito...PERCHE' VOI NON LO AVETE FATTO?? troppo comodo dire che e' perche' siete tornate da "loro", anzi volendo vedere e' anche peggio del mio caso. Se siete ancora con i mariti e' perche' amate loro (e l'amante era solo un "gioco") quindi dimostrate cosi' l'amore?? non dicendo la verita'?? E voglio dire, storie durate anche anni! Comodo ragazze mie!
> e poi comodo dire a ME di dire tutto a mio marito quando invece tra noi la situazione e' diversa, io non fingo di amarlo e di non aver mai fatto nulla di male! forse sono + onesta io !! E DITEMI IL CONTRARIO ORA! Voi state ricominciando un rapporto basato su PALLE! io invece lo sto' rompendo...dovreste + dire la verita' voi in virtu' dell'amore che dite di provare.


e dopo la guerra fra mogli e amanti, tradite e traditrici, ecco a voi, in esclusiva, la guerra fra traditrici


----------



## Sid (21 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ...voi care traditrici che dite tanto a me di dire tutto a mio marito...PERCHE' VOI NON LO AVETE FATTO?? troppo comodo dire che e' perche' siete tornate da "loro", anzi volendo vedere e' anche peggio del mio caso. Se siete ancora con i mariti e' perche' amate loro (e l'amante era solo un "gioco") quindi dimostrate cosi' l'amore?? non dicendo la verita'?? E voglio dire, storie durate anche anni! Comodo ragazze mie!
> e poi comodo dire a ME di dire tutto a mio marito quando invece tra noi la situazione e' diversa, io non fingo di amarlo e di non aver mai fatto nulla di male! forse sono + onesta io !! E DITEMI IL CONTRARIO ORA! Voi state ricominciando un rapporto basato su PALLE! io invece lo sto' rompendo...dovreste + dire la verita' voi in virtu' dell'amore che dite di provare.


non sono una traditrice, quindi spero che non ti arrabbierai se intervengo (ultimamente sembri sempre molto arrabbiata quando scrivi).
Tu non stai prendendo nessuna posizione. Sei in una situazione molto ambigua che, probabilmente, ti sembra creare meno problemi di quelli che avresti esponendoti con tuo marito.
Lascia stare l'onestà del più o del meno.
Non mi sembra proprio il caso.

Mi spiace solo che la strada che hai scelto non ti promette nessuna serenità.


----------



## Elisa (21 Ottobre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e dopo la guerra fra mogli e amanti, tradite e traditrici, ecco a voi, in esclusiva, la guerra fra traditrici


 
Certo xche' in questo forum ci sono traditrici di serie A e quelle si serie B. Ed alcune siccome si son rinsavite, dopo anni di tradimenti, fanno la morale alle altre. Magari come me che invece non vado tanto x sesso con l'uomo in questione e con cui sto' cercando la strada da percorrere.

E sinceramente sono fatti miei e di mio marito se vogliamo stare insieme comunque, sapendo-non sapendo...  visto che loro sono tornate dai mariti senza ammettere le loro colpe, facile cosi' recuperare il rapporto...il marito non sa' NIENTE delle corna subite!
Scusate, ma mi avete proprio delusa!


----------



## Sid (21 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> E sinceramente sono fatti miei e di mio marito se vogliamo stare insieme comunque, sapendo-non sapendo... visto che loro sono tornate dai mariti senza ammettere le loro colpe, facile cosi' recuperare il rapporto...il marito non sa' NIENTE delle corna subite!
> Scusate, ma mi avete proprio delusa!


ma tu non hai mai parlato a tuo marito del fatto che ami un altro...
Non puoi basarti sul fatto che "lui sa più di quello che dice".
Dai! cerca di essere obbiettiva!

E poi... ci manca anche la classificazione sulla serie A e la serie B... non stiamo mica parlando di calcio....


----------



## Anna A (21 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Certo xche' in questo forum ci sono traditrici di serie A e quelle si serie B. Ed alcune siccome si son rinsavite, dopo anni di tradimenti, fanno la morale alle altre. Magari come me che invece non vado tanto x sesso con l'uomo in questione e con cui sto' cercando la strada da percorrere.
> 
> E sinceramente sono fatti miei e di mio marito se vogliamo stare insieme comunque, sapendo-non sapendo... visto che loro sono tornate dai mariti senza ammettere le loro colpe, facile cosi' recuperare il rapporto...il marito non sa' NIENTE delle corna subite!
> Scusate, ma mi avete proprio delusa!


ma sì.. solo che se ti arrabbi dimostri di avere più di qualche nervo scoperto e di essere ben lontana dalla serenità d'animo che invece denunci quando dici di essere sicura di quello che vuoi.
e te lo dico perché ne ho viste un poche anche io nella vita, eh.


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2010)

*Rabbia e rancori*

Elisa, io mi/ti chiedo soltanto: Ma l'amante nel frattempo cosa sta facendo per te, per voi?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ...voi care traditrici che dite tanto a me di dire tutto a mio marito...PERCHE' VOI NON LO AVETE FATTO?? troppo comodo dire che e' perche' siete tornate da "loro", anzi volendo vedere e' anche peggio del mio caso. Se siete ancora con i mariti e' perche' amate loro (e l'amante era solo un "gioco") quindi dimostrate cosi' l'amore?? non dicendo la verita'?? E voglio dire, storie durate anche anni! Comodo ragazze mie!
> e poi comodo dire a ME di dire tutto a mio marito quando invece tra noi la situazione e' diversa, io non fingo di amarlo e di non aver mai fatto nulla di male! forse sono + onesta io !! E DITEMI IL CONTRARIO ORA! Voi state ricominciando un rapporto basato su PALLE! io invece lo sto' rompendo...dovreste + dire la verita' voi in virtu' dell'amore che dite di provare.


Io non l'ho fatto perchè il mio non era amore. Non ho mai detto che fosse meglio il mio rapporto del tuo. 
Ma io sono convinta di voler vivere con lui. So che è lui l'uomo che amo e con il quale voglio invecchiare nonostante sicuramente qualche cosa sia da mettere a posto. Non so se è la soluzione giusta.
Non credo avrei fatto questa scelta se fossi stata innamorata dell'altro, se avessi saputo che comunque con lui era finita. Forse sarebbe stato giusto dare a lui la possibilità di vivere con una donna che lo amava quanto lui amava lei.
Non capisco il tuo attacco verso di noi. nessuno di noi ti ha mai giudicata per le tue scelte. Quello che io ti ho suggerito l'ho sempre detto pensando al tuo bene proprio perchè nel tuo caso si trattava di amore e ti leggevo così innamorata.
Ho avuto dubbi sull'amore di lui verso di te, ma ora che ti leggo così convinta anche di questo ti ho semplicemente suggerito quello che mi sembrava giusto per te ma anche per l'uomo che ami. Dopodichè qualunque sia la tua scelta non sarò certo io a giudicarti.

Non ho mai pensato ci fossero le traditrici di Serie a e Serie B
Qui si cerca solo di confrontarci e se è possibile dare un consiglio e soprattutto ci si sfoga e si ascolta


----------



## Elisa (21 Ottobre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> ma tu non hai mai parlato a tuo marito del fatto che ami un altro...





Sid ha detto:


> Non puoi basarti sul fatto che "lui sa più di quello che dice".
> Dai! cerca di essere obbiettiva!
> 
> E poi... ci manca anche la classificazione sulla serie A e la serie B... non stiamo mica parlando di calcio....


si che l'ho fatto!!


----------



## Elisa (21 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Elisa, io mi/ti chiedo soltanto: Ma l'amante nel frattempo cosa sta facendo per te, per voi?


sta facendo sta facendo...infatti la moglie e' talmente incazzata x la situazione, che sta dormendo sul divano!


----------



## Elisa (21 Ottobre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma sì.. solo che se ti arrabbi dimostri di avere più di qualche nervo scoperto e di essere ben lontana dalla serenità d'animo che invece denunci quando dici di essere sicura di quello che vuoi.
> e te lo dico perché ne ho viste un poche anche io nella vita, eh.


 
beh non mi sono piaciute molte cose qui dentro...per il resto invece sono felice, anche se la situazione e' dura


----------



## Anna A (21 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> sta facendo sta facendo...*infatti la moglie e' talmente incazzata x la situazione, che sta dormendo sul divano*!


ma è assurdo..lei è incazzata e lui dorme comodo nel letto?
è paradossale :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> sta facendo sta facendo...infatti la moglie e' talmente incazzata x la situazione, che sta dormendo sul divano!


Scusa eh ... ma quanto e' scema sta donna :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl: purtroppo devo riconoscere che se non ci fossero gli/le sceme/i  la vostra vita sarebbe veramente difficile  :rotfl:


----------



## cleo81 (21 Ottobre 2010)

Cara Elisa,
ma perché questa rabbia?

Qui stiamo solo cercando di aiutarti ad analizzare tutti gli aspetti della questione, ma certo non è semplice...
prima odi il tuo amante perché è uno str...o, e tuo marito non sa niente, e tu vuoi troncare tutto, poi forse tuo marito sa ma tace per comodità (???), poi il tuo amante diventa il migliore tra gli uomini, vi amate alla follia, volete cambiare vita... ma intanto non cambiate nulla... poi loro sono separati in casa, mentre tu e tuo marito non avete problemi tranne la mancanza di amore...

Non è mica facile star dietro a tutto questo ambaradan, e soprattutto continuare a crederti sempre sincera, sai?

Io non lascio il mio compagno perché lo amo, e frequento sporadicamente il mio amico perché forse ho una sorta di dipendenza da lui, ma non è amore.
Certo, devo risolvere la questione in un modo o nell'altro, smettendo di vederlo... ma ora non ne sono in grado.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma è assurdo..lei è incazzata e lui dorme comodo nel letto?
> è paradossale :rotfl:


L'ho pensato anch'io. Se sapessi che mio marito ha l'amante o che mi sta per mollare è lui quello che dorme sul divano non io....boh


----------



## Daniele (21 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'ho pensato anch'io. Se sapessi che mio marito ha l'amante o che mi sta per mollare è lui quello che dorme sul divano non io....boh


Si vede che lui non è poi furbo a raccontare balle!!! :carneval:


----------



## Elisa (21 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si vede che lui non è poi furbo a raccontare balle!!! :carneval:


 evidentemente se ha dormito lei sul divano ci sara' stato un motivo. Non si puo'mica raccontare tutto qui, gia' dico troppo! Ci manca solo il mio codice fiscale!! Non e' che ogni cosa che dico deve essere sempre "soppesata" e presa di mira...


----------



## Daniele (21 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa, nessuno sa chi se e nessuno se ne frega di chi tu sia. Lui è nel centro solo della tua testa e per fortuna!!! Del resto tu hai detto cose così orribili di lui che decisamente è incredibile che tu possa essere ancora li con lui.
Da persona per bene ti chiedo solo di dirlo evidentemente a tuo marito della cosa, non è obbligo suo chiedere, non lo e non lo deve essere è obbligo tuo dire le cose. Da come la racconti lui è daccordo con te di una cosa che non conosce, dimmi, come farebbe ad esserlo. Mi fa pena tuo marito, ho pietà di lui, perchè penso che anche lui si merita un futuro che tu già vivi e che lui non ha. Pensa al tuo futuro, tu in una casetta con il tuo lui ed i tuoi pargoli e tuo marito solo come un cane utile solo al versare soldi a te per i tuoi figli...è quanto di più triste e bestiale che possa esistere. Per te un uomo merita questo? Dimmelo, tuo marito è così stronzo e bastardo da meritarsi questo? Non centra per nulla in questo di cui ti parlo l'amore dell'altro, ma lui deve sapere non solo che non lo ami più, ma che ami un altro e che hai consumato felicemente quell'amore, è una cosa che deve sapere.


----------



## Elisa (21 Ottobre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Cara Elisa,
> ma perché questa rabbia?
> 
> Qui stiamo solo cercando di aiutarti ad analizzare tutti gli aspetti della questione, ma certo non è semplice...
> ...


allora...cleo, in un certo senso hai ragione. Ho odiato quell'uomo xche' sotto certi aspetti e' un codardo che pur amandomi ha paura di affrontare la situazione. Ed ok. Abbiamo chiarito molto e mi ha dimostrato di amarmi e di volere un futuro con me. Ora qui non e' che si possano raccontare sempre tutti i particolari xche' chiaramente si rischia di esagerare e vorrei restare "anonima" (come tutti).

Io sono incazzata xche' e'vero, a volte sono stata magari poco chiara (ma e' difficile esserlo scrivendo quel poco e a volte magari esprimendo le cose velocemente) xche' a volte mi sono sentita "attaccata" ingiustamente., tutto qui.
NOn sono migliore di nessuno, non dico che io e il mio amante ci stiamo comportando bene, ma almeno ci amiamo e crediamo in un futuro. E non e'vero che non e' cambiato niente...voi che ne sapete???solo xche' ancora stiamo a casa e non insieme?? ma e' davvero cosi' semplice x voi?? A me x ora sta' bene sapere che stiamo"lavorando" x farlo e questo vuol dire tante cose che non sto' qui a dire.
Potete crederci oppure no...io sono sincera.
E sinceramente parlando, non mi sento peggiore di chi dice di amare il marito ma di aver bisogno ogni tanto di scoparsi l'amichetto....ma che amore e'?? scusa Cleo...ma allora sono io a dirti che questo non lo capisco proprio!!


----------



## Elisa (21 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Elisa, nessuno sa chi se e nessuno se ne frega di chi tu sia. Lui è nel centro solo della tua testa e per fortuna!!! Del resto tu hai detto cose così orribili di lui che decisamente è incredibile che tu possa essere ancora li con lui.
> Da persona per bene ti chiedo solo di dirlo evidentemente a tuo marito della cosa, non è obbligo suo chiedere, non lo e non lo deve essere è obbligo tuo dire le cose. Da come la racconti lui è daccordo con te di una cosa che non conosce, dimmi, come farebbe ad esserlo. Mi fa pena tuo marito, ho pietà di lui, perchè penso che anche lui si merita un futuro che tu già vivi e che lui non ha. Pensa al tuo futuro, tu in una casetta con il tuo lui ed i tuoi pargoli e tuo marito solo come un cane utile solo al versare soldi a te per i tuoi figli...è quanto di più triste e bestiale che possa esistere. Per te un uomo merita questo? Dimmelo, tuo marito è così stronzo e bastardo da meritarsi questo? Non centra per nulla in questo di cui ti parlo l'amore dell'altro, ma lui deve sapere non solo che non lo ami più, ma che ami un altro e che hai consumato felicemente quell'amore, è una cosa che deve sapere.


Daniele...ma perche' queste cose non le scrivi a quelle che invece dicono di amare il marito ed intanto si scopano un altro???
E smettila di lavorare di fantasia e creare una REALTA' che non esiste! quello che hai scritto sopra e'solo frutto di una tua fantasia malata.
e non dico di piu'! io avro' dei problemi...ma tu credimi, sei messo male!


----------



## cleo81 (21 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> allora...cleo, in un certo senso hai ragione. Ho odiato quell'uomo xche' sotto certi aspetti e' un codardo che pur amandomi ha paura di affrontare la situazione. Ed ok. Abbiamo chiarito molto e mi ha dimostrato di amarmi e di volere un futuro con me. Ora qui non e' che si possano raccontare sempre tutti i particolari xche' chiaramente si rischia di esagerare e vorrei restare "anonima" (come tutti).
> 
> Io sono incazzata xche' e'vero, a volte sono stata magari poco chiara (ma e' difficile esserlo scrivendo quel poco e a volte magari esprimendo le cose velocemente) xche' a volte mi sono sentita "attaccata" ingiustamente., tutto qui.
> NOn sono migliore di nessuno, non dico che io e il mio amante ci stiamo comportando bene, ma almeno ci amiamo e crediamo in un futuro. E non e'vero che non e' cambiato niente...voi che ne sapete???solo xche' ancora stiamo a casa e non insieme?? ma e' davvero cosi' semplice x voi?? A me x ora sta' bene sapere che stiamo"lavorando" x farlo e questo vuol dire tante cose che non sto' qui a dire.
> ...


Ma io non dico certo di essere nel giusto.
Né, tantomeno, mi sento migliore o peggiore di qualcuno.

Sono qui per dire la mia opinione, per cercare di capire i meccanismi che muovono questo pazzo mondo umano.

Purtroppo per me rimango impantanata nella melma del tradimento, e a dire la verità non me ne dispiace neppure troppo.
Probabilmente mi manca la maturità necessaria per farla finita, oppure (come ho già scritto) mi piace così tanto da non riuscire a smettere. Ma questo non è il mio 3d,quindi non devo parlare di me.

Ma, nel momento in cui scrivi su un forum, e di conseguenza ti metti in discussione, devi essere pronta a ricevere i commenti di chiunque.
Nessuno è stato maleducato con te, nessuno ti ha insultata.
Ognuno dice la sua, chi in modo più pacato, chi più in modo più deciso.

Devi acquistare la sicurezza in te stessa e nella tua storia necessaria a consentirti di rispondere senza sentirti continuamente parte lesa.

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## cleo81 (21 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Daniele...ma perche' queste cose non le scrivi a quelle che invece dicono di amare il marito ed intanto si scopano un altro???
> E smettila di lavorare di fantasia e creare una REALTA' che non esiste! quello che hai scritto sopra e'solo frutto di una tua fantasia malata.
> e non dico di piu'! io avro' dei problemi...ma tu credimi, sei messo male!


Non ti preoccupare, Daniele ha redarguito più volte anche me!


----------



## Daniele (21 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Daniele...ma perche' queste cose non le scrivi a quelle che invece dicono di amare il marito ed intanto si scopano un altro???
> E smettila di lavorare di fantasia e creare una REALTA' che non esiste! quello che hai scritto sopra e'solo frutto di una tua fantasia malata.
> e non dico di piu'! io avro' dei problemi...ma tu credimi, sei messo male!


Elisa, sono una persona evidentemente più intelligente di te e del tuo amante messi insieme, è evidente per alcune persone che mi conoscono nella mia vera natura, cosa che nascondo puntualmente. Se ti dico che tuo marito mi fa pietà hai da tremare, perchè io non provo pietà per quasi nessuno e credo che su questo sito sia evidente. Ma provo pietà per tuo marito, raggirato, usato e manovrato da te e dal tuo amante. 
Quelle 2 o 3 che si scopano l'amichetto e intanto stanno con il compagno o marito sono: Cleo81 e farfalla (lei non più per un motivo triste per lei), del resto continuo a pensare che si possa fare sesso senza amore,  anzi sono certo che il più delle volte e così e moltissime volte usiamo darci dei sentimenti per sentirci meno animali.
Quindi adesso te la dico così, se hai mai amato tuo marito ti prendi le tue responsabilità e gli parli CHIARAMENTE, se continui così è evidente che tu non lo abbia mai amato ma solo usato in tutta la tua vita, per dimostrare qualcosa a te come donna e come madre, per soddisfare i tuoi bisogni. 
Non è soggettivo è oggettivo, se solo nella vita hai amanto una persona non gli fai del male e stop, c'è poco da dire su questa cosa.
Farfalla sa di aver commesso una enorme puttanata, Cleo è una drogata della di quella cavolata, ma tu che scusante hai per diventare il peggio delle donne?
Dimmi, sei disposta per il bene che hai mai potuto volere a tuo marito di liberarlo da un peso che sono le promesse che vi siete fatti, visto che tu lo hai già fatto?
Hai mai amato tuo marito? Sinceramente impara a dar peso al tuo passato adesso oppure continua pure con le tue scusanti idiote pur di non dire che tu sei una donna senza palle, si senza palle.
Se sei davvero senza palle tu non meriti di essere chiamata donna.
Auguri da chi dici stare male, io sarò messo male, un mentecatto, un cretino, ma non mi sono svenduto, mai!


----------



## Amoremio (22 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> sta facendo sta facendo...infatti la moglie e' talmente incazzata x la situazione, che sta dormendo sul divano!


 
eh sì!

è proprio questo il modo di impegnarsi per dare serenità ai figli: non mollare la moglie ma scatenare la guerra in casa


mah....!


----------



## tania (22 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ...voi care traditrici che dite tanto a me di dire tutto a mio marito...PERCHE' VOI NON LO AVETE FATTO?? troppo comodo dire che e' perche' siete tornate da "loro", anzi volendo vedere e' anche peggio del mio caso. Se siete ancora con i mariti e' perche' amate loro (e l'amante era solo un "gioco") quindi dimostrate cosi' l'amore?? non dicendo la verita'?? E voglio dire, storie durate anche anni! Comodo ragazze mie!
> e poi comodo dire a ME di dire tutto a mio marito quando invece tra noi la situazione e' diversa, io non fingo di amarlo e di non aver mai fatto nulla di male! forse sono + onesta io !!  E DITEMI IL CONTRARIO ORA! Voi state ricominciando un rapporto basato su PALLE! io invece lo sto' rompendo...dovreste + dire la verita' voi in virtu' dell'amore che dite di provare.


Mi dispiace vederti rispondere così, non mi sembrava di averti attaccata, cercavo solo di capire... come tutti quì, del resto. Ho letto tutti i tuoi post, anche quelli di mesi fa, ed è questo che mi ha lasciata perplessa... Io reagisco con rabbia quando mi sento "punta sul vivo", in questo caso il tuo "attacco" non mi ferisce e sai perchè? Hai ragione quando dici che tradendo mio marito non gli ho dimostrato certo amore, ma nel momento in cui mi sono resa conto della ca**ata che stavo facendo, del fatto che PER ME il sesso non giustificava la rovina di un matrimonio (non critico nè giudico chi per sesso continua a tradire!) ho fatto una scelta! Puoi ritenerti più onesta di me solo quando racconterai a tuo marito tutto, allora potrai dirmi che io sono disonesta e non potrò che dirti "hai ragione". Ma comunque non mi reputo migliore di te, sono semplicemente diversa da te xchè ho fatto scelte diverse. Tutto quì. 

"_Non so' se questa sia la "scelta giusta", come dici alla fine, so' solo che io amo quell'uomo e di questo ho la certezza." 

_Non ho nessun diritto di discutere se le tue scelte sono giuste o sbagliate xchè questo lo sai solo te. 
Ti chiedo scusa se ti sei sentita giudicata da me, non era certo questa la mia intenzione, spero che tu riesca a trovare dentro di te la serenità necessaria per affrontare questa difficile situazione.


----------



## Sabina (22 Ottobre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e dopo la guerra fra mogli e amanti, tradite e traditrici, ecco a voi, in esclusiva, la guerra fra traditrici


:mrgreen:
Bella questa!


----------



## Sabina (22 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa mi dispiace vederti cosi' attaccata. Ogni storia personale e' diversa da tutte le altre, come sono diverse le persone che le vivono. C'è che non riuscirebbe mai a vivere una vita parallela e ingannare il marito, perciò riesce a chiudere la storia precedente (magari e' più facile se il matrimonio e' già preso male, o c'è chi ha meno scrupoli di altri). C'è chi riesce a vivere tranquillamente una relazione parallela senza tanti sensi di colpa. E c'è chi s'innamora e non riesce cosi' facilmente a sfasciare una famiglia con figli piccoli che non ha più di tanti problemi. E' cosi' facile giudicare dall'esterno... purtroppo ci sono decisioni personali che portano al coinvolgimento e alla sofferenza di cosi' tante persone, che ti senti come "paralizzato"... ti sembra di essere una gran egoista. Pensi a come poter costruire una tua felicita provocando la disperazione di persone che comunque ami. E' una cosa che ti annienta dentro. Certo e' una scelta egoista anche quella di stare nel mezzo.... ma hai cosi' bisogno dell'altro che non riesci a fare diversamente. Ti trovi "intrappolata" in un tunnel dove non riesci a trovare la luce. 
Ti sono vicina Elisa....


----------



## minnie (22 Ottobre 2010)

_[__Elisa__ è offline _
_Utente figo_
_Data Registrazione: Mar 2010_


_




*Mi ha scritto* _
_Scusate apro un nuovo thread rischiando di diventare pesante:

Ora, io saro' quel che saro', ma vi chiedo una cosa.

Un uomo, non giovane, che x anni dice ad una persona di amarla e di aver intenzione "presto" di costruire una vita con lei, una "nuova vita", e invece poi mentiva a se stesso, a lei, a tutti...
La donna stufa, dopo l'ennesima prova delle sue palle e perche' inizia a vedere chiaramente le cose come stanno, sparisce nel nulla, facendogli cosi' capire che non ne vuole + sapere (e lui sa' bene il perche').

Cosa fa il grandissimo uomo xcui aveva perso la ragione?
Le scrive un sms senza menzionare assolutamente le ultime 3 settimane in cui non ci sono sentiti ed i perche', ma bensi' solo facendo riferimento che e' in un posto "dove hanno consumato" e che i ricordi lo assalgono!!
Poverino...magari sta' anche male???

Non so', non ho parole.

Ma di certo questo uomo non e' quello che ho visto o che o creduto di vedere in questi lunghi anni...

Chiaramente non rispondo..._ 


Ho letto quello che hai scritto negli interventi precedenti. Nessuno ha il diritto di attaccarti o giudicarti per le scelte che intendi o non intendi fare. Solo che sei tu quella che in un altro 3d scriveva quello che attacco qui sopra.
Ed è solo una parte di tutti i tuoi ragionamenti fatti "a mente fredda" ovvero quando non eri vicina a lui. Personalmente penso che la verità sia più facile da vedere quando non sei abbagliata, e per questo ho sempre consigliato (a te come ad altre/i) di prendersi un periodo di "distacco" da amante e, ove possibile senza catastrofi, patner ufficiale.
Penso che lui abbia un tale ascendente su di te che quando lo frequenti riesca a convincerti che la Terra è piatta. 
E te lo dico perchè è lo stesso ascendente che il mio attuale patner ufficiale ma per anni sono stata la sua amante aveva su di me. Finchè non capita qualcosa di talmente eclatante che non sei più abbagliata e lo vedi per quello che è. Un meschino capace di amare solo se stesso e di spremere ogni goccia di amore da tutti quelli a cui può.
Mi auguro che sia diverso, ma tutto quello che racconti e raccontavi di lui è un film già visto per me. 
In ogni caso, buona fortuna... 
Un abbraccio,


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Ottobre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> _[__
> 
> _ E te lo dico perchè è lo stesso ascendente che il mio attuale patner ufficiale ma per anni sono stata la sua amante aveva su di me. Finchè non capita qualcosa di talmente eclatante che non sei più abbagliata e lo vedi per quello che è. Un meschino capace di amare solo se stesso e di spremere ogni goccia di amore da tutti quelli a cui può.
> Mi auguro che sia diverso, ma tutto quello che racconti e raccontavi di lui è un film già visto per me.
> ...



Cara Minnie, tu hai novità?


----------



## Elisa (22 Ottobre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Elisa mi dispiace vederti cosi' attaccata. Ogni storia personale e' diversa da tutte le altre, come sono diverse le persone che le vivono. C'è che non riuscirebbe mai a vivere una vita parallela e ingannare il marito, perciò riesce a chiudere la storia precedente (magari e' più facile se il matrimonio e' già preso male, o c'è chi ha meno scrupoli di altri). C'è chi riesce a vivere tranquillamente una relazione parallela senza tanti sensi di colpa. E c'è chi s'innamora e non riesce cosi' facilmente a sfasciare una famiglia con figli piccoli che non ha più di tanti problemi. E' cosi' facile giudicare dall'esterno... purtroppo ci sono decisioni personali che portano al coinvolgimento e alla sofferenza di cosi' tante persone, che ti senti come "paralizzato"... ti sembra di essere una gran egoista. Pensi a come poter costruire una tua felicita provocando la disperazione di persone che comunque ami. E' una cosa che ti annienta dentro. Certo e' una scelta egoista anche quella di stare nel mezzo.... ma hai cosi' bisogno dell'altro che non riesci a fare diversamente. Ti trovi "intrappolata" in un tunnel dove non riesci a trovare la luce.
> Ti sono vicina Elisa....


Grazie...sei l'unica che abbia capito cosa provo davvero e quanto soffro.
Se mi sento "attaccata" e' per i motivi che hai saputo scrivere tu e che magari io non riesco a dire perche' troppo coinvolta...
Grazie Sabina, davvero...


----------



## Elisa (22 Ottobre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> _[__Elisa__ è offline _
> _Utente figo_
> _Data Registrazione: Mar 2010_
> 
> ...


 
spero di no Minnie...lui ora pare davvero convinto di tante cose e io se lo amo devo credergli...se poi mi deludera' e soffriro', comunque col marito non avrebbe funzionato xche' ormai sono troppo coinvolta da quell'altra storia...e a quel punto mi ritrovero' da sola...lo so'...
Io sto' vedendo davvero dei cambiamenti in lui...pero' ripeto, se mi dovessi sbagliare (e con lui sono stata chiara, che alla prossima sparisco DEFINITIVAMENTE a costo di cambiare casa!-abitiamo stesso paese)...allora tornero' a darvi ragione. Almeno di questo me ne dovete dare atto, ho sempre raccontato le cose anche a costo di sembrarvi "pietosa"....
Grazie Minnie...


----------



## Elisa (22 Ottobre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> Mi dispiace vederti rispondere così, non mi sembrava di averti attaccata, cercavo solo di capire... come tutti quì, del resto. Ho letto tutti i tuoi post, anche quelli di mesi fa, ed è questo che mi ha lasciata perplessa... Io reagisco con rabbia quando mi sento "punta sul vivo", in questo caso il tuo "attacco" non mi ferisce e sai perchè? Hai ragione quando dici che tradendo mio marito non gli ho dimostrato certo amore, ma nel momento in cui mi sono resa conto della ca**ata che stavo facendo, del fatto che PER ME il sesso non giustificava la rovina di un matrimonio (non critico nè giudico chi per sesso continua a tradire!) ho fatto una scelta! Puoi ritenerti più onesta di me solo quando racconterai a tuo marito tutto, allora potrai dirmi che io sono disonesta e non potrò che dirti "hai ragione". Ma comunque non mi reputo migliore di te, sono semplicemente diversa da te xchè ho fatto scelte diverse. Tutto quì.
> 
> "_Non so' se questa sia la "scelta giusta", come dici alla fine, so' solo che io amo quell'uomo e di questo ho la certezza." _
> 
> ...


 
Grazie e scusa...ma come dice Sabina di certo la situazione e'pesante, leggi attentamente cosa ha scritto, e' come mi sento io. Per questo a volte reagisco male. Lo so' che un amore dovrebbe rendere sempre felici, ma sapete anche che e' un amore in una situazione un po' pesante, in cui ti senti tanto in colpa x i tuoi figli e x i tuoi cari, anche x il marito chiaro...non sapete quante volte vorrei dirgli tutto..ma poi mi sento come paralizzata...perche' sinceramente non so' come fare e ho paura delle conseguenze x i figli. Per cui e' vero, lascio che le cose vadano da se'...di certo lui sa' in qualche modo la situazione, perche' io non fingo ne' di essere felice ne' che vada tutto bene...e anche lui "fa finta di niente" diciamo... anche lui ha le sue colpe, anche se tradendo io vengono chiaramente messe in secondo piano...
ciao e grazie...


----------



## Elisa (22 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Elisa, sono una persona evidentemente più intelligente di te e del tuo amante messi insieme, è evidente per alcune persone che mi conoscono nella mia vera natura, cosa che nascondo puntualmente. Se ti dico che tuo marito mi fa pietà hai da tremare, perchè io non provo pietà per quasi nessuno e credo che su questo sito sia evidente. Ma provo pietà per tuo marito, raggirato, usato e manovrato da te e dal tuo amante.
> Quelle 2 o 3 che si scopano l'amichetto e intanto stanno con il compagno o marito sono: Cleo81 e farfalla (lei non più per un motivo triste per lei), del resto continuo a pensare che si possa fare sesso senza amore, anzi sono certo che il più delle volte e così e moltissime volte usiamo darci dei sentimenti per sentirci meno animali.
> Quindi adesso te la dico così, se hai mai amato tuo marito ti prendi le tue responsabilità e gli parli CHIARAMENTE, se continui così è evidente che tu non lo abbia mai amato ma solo usato in tutta la tua vita, per dimostrare qualcosa a te come donna e come madre, per soddisfare i tuoi bisogni.
> Non è soggettivo è oggettivo, se solo nella vita hai amanto una persona non gli fai del male e stop, c'è poco da dire su questa cosa.
> ...


basta Daniele ti prego. Abbi pieta' di me! se tu mi conoscessi sono sicura che cambieresti idea su tutto credimi...e non te lo dico tanto x dire...


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> basta Daniele ti prego. Abbi pieta' di me! se tu mi conoscessi sono sicura che cambieresti idea su tutto credimi...e non te lo dico tanto x dire...


Su questo avrei poche speranze sono mesi che ci lotto

Forse è la mia sensazione ma oggi sembri essere tornata tu..e sono contenta che continui a scrivere


----------



## Elisa (22 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Su questo avrei poche speranze sono mesi che ci lotto
> 
> Forse è la mia sensazione ma oggi sembri essere tornata tu..e sono contenta che continui a scrivere


ma si inutile prendersela...e voler far capire delle cose che sono impossibile da spiegare...certe non le capisco nemmeno io!!! 
Il tempo ci dira' come stanno le cose...io ho deciso di proseguire perche' sento questo ora, se lui prima o poi si dovesse rivelare x furbone che mi prende in giro, ne dovro' prendere atto e le conseguenze del caso...
Ma sono sicura, che se dovessimo prima o poi riuscire a trovare il modo x fare il salto, la vita con lui non mi deluderebbe, sarebbe si' dura a livello organizzativo, ma posso quasi metterci la mano sul fuoco che riusciremmo ad essere felici insieme...
Non e' questo che mi "Preoccupa"... e fare sto' cavolo di passo...e soprattutto come e quando...io do' la "colpa a lui"...ma la verita' e' che anche io sotto sotto sono "spaventata" delle conseguenze...di come fare a far accettare la cosa.


----------



## alfeo (22 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> spero di no Minnie...lui ora pare davvero convinto di tante cose e io se lo amo devo credergli...se poi mi deludera' e soffriro', comunque col marito non avrebbe funzionato xche' ormai sono troppo coinvolta da quell'altra storia...e a quel punto mi ritrovero' da sola...lo so'...
> Io sto' vedendo davvero dei cambiamenti in lui...pero' ripeto, se mi dovessi sbagliare (e con lui sono stata chiara, che alla prossima sparisco DEFINITIVAMENTE a costo di cambiare casa!-abitiamo stesso paese)...allora tornero' a darvi ragione. Almeno di questo me ne dovete dare atto, ho sempre raccontato le cose anche a costo di sembrarvi "pietosa"....
> Grazie Minnie...


Bentornata.
Immagino che tu abbia continuato a leggerci anche nella tua prolungata assenza.
Ho notato che il tono con cui sei tornata è stato inizialmente molto risentito, hai parlato di delusione, di incomprensione, di attacchi gratuiti, fino a sfidare i traditori/traditi ad una folle gara di incoerenza o di gradazione di menzogna.
Io non posso parlare a nome di tutti. Posso parlare a nome mio, e ti posso sinceramente dire che mi sono sentito e mi sento molto empatico con te. Ovviamente con le limitazioni di quel che riesco a percepire. E' ovvio che vedo ben poco e so ben poco di quel che ti accade e spesso tu dici di non voler rivelare particolari "personali" della tua vicenda, come se non fosse tutto molto ma molto personale quel che si scrive qui.
Anche io, protetto dall'anonimato, mi sento molto più sincero di quel che sono in realtà, nella vita reale, in cui sovente sono costretto ad indossare una maschera. L'anonimato potrebbe anche rappresentare una ulteriore maschera, dando la possibilità di dipingersi diversi da quel che siamo, ma davvero non ci sarebbe poi nessun vantaggio, nessun reale interesse a dover recitare anche qui.
E qui io ho parlato delle mie esperienze, del mio tradimento. Ed è da traditore, con l'esperienza (di cui non mi vanto) del traditore che vedo, dal di fuori, la tua storia. Sento l'amore che provi per lui e sento anche l'amore del tuo amante. Immagino le piccole grandi menzogne che deve rifilare a sua moglie per poterti vedere e le piccole grandi menzogne che deve rifilare a te per continuare il suo equilibrismo bislacco che è diventata la vera cifra della sua esistenza. 
Quattro/cinque anni di questa vita fanno della vostra storia un matrimonio parallelo, un rapporto intenso, ma senza progettualità. Statisticamente è più probabile che un amore travolgente si concretizzi subito, quando l'amore è più intenso, piuttosto che dopo quando spesso gli ostacoli di questo rapporto sono il modo per tenerlo in vita. 
Già ti immagino saltare sulla sedia pensando che io non ho gli elementi per giudicare, non conosco tutti i risvolti della vostra storia. Perdonami, ho fatto una considerazione generale e generica, spero che tu faccia eccezione che tu riesca a confutare questa mia logica (e un po' banale) considerazione.
Mi fa pensare l'altalena dei tuoi sentimenti, del modo in cui ti rappresenti qui, la mutevolezza delle considerazioni che hai fatto sul tuo amante e su tuo marito che hanno saturato (entrambi, ma con toni più tiepidi per tuo marito) tutto lo spettro che va dal rancore, alll'indifferenza, all'amore.
La stessa elasticità che hai attribuito alla durata della tua storia che, quando sei ottimista diventa di quattro anni (ragionevoli in virtù della difficoltà della cosa), quando sei risentita con il tua amante diventa di cinque anni (lunghi ed insopportabili).
Vedo il modo in cui utilizzi il maiuscolo, per le cose che vuoi siano categoriche ed assolute, e lo usi per le decisioni future proprio quelle che certe non sono. Mi sembra un tuo modo di convincerti, un modo per cercare una via di fuga da una vicenda che non ti dà la felicità nè la serenità. 
Io ti auguro entrambe, di cuore, e lo spero non solo per te ma anche per tutti quelli che sono coinvolti nella vostra vicenda, i vostri figli e i vostri coniugi. 
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ma si inutile prendersela...e voler far capire delle cose che sono impossibile da spiegare...certe non le capisco nemmeno io!!!
> Il tempo ci dira' come stanno le cose...io ho deciso di proseguire perche' sento questo ora, se lui prima o poi si dovesse rivelare x furbone che mi prende in giro, ne dovro' prendere atto e le conseguenze del caso...
> Ma sono sicura, che se dovessimo prima o poi riuscire a trovare il modo x fare il salto, la vita con lui non mi deluderebbe, sarebbe si' dura a livello organizzativo, ma posso quasi metterci la mano sul fuoco che riusciremmo ad essere felici insieme...
> *Non e' questo che mi "Preoccupa"... e fare sto' cavolo di passo...e soprattutto come e quando...io do' la "colpa a lui"...ma la verita' e' che anche io sotto sotto sono "spaventata" delle conseguenze...di come fare a far accettare la cosa*.


E si sei proprio tornata tu......ieri eri riposseduta:rotfl::rotfl:
Era ben chiaro che fosse così....è quello che probabilmente nel modo sbagliato io ti sto dicendo dall'inizio.
Piano piano arriverai a trovare la strada giusta.:up:


----------



## Elisa (22 Ottobre 2010)

*per tutti*

Mi dispiace se leggendo tutto i miei interventi a volte sembro contradittoria e "falsa". Non e' cosi'. Forse sono molto, troppo impulsiva e a volte ho "esagerato" magari x convincere me stessa di certe cose.
Forse volevo vederlo come un "mostro" x finire questa storia e tenermi la bella famigliola senza pagare nessuna conseguenza.
Certo, sarebbe stato meglio cosi'. Per tutti.
Ma non ci riesco, ci ho provato tantissime volte e anche lui, l'amante.
E forse non e' "l'orco" che volevo vedere, solo e' un uomo un po' "insicuro" come me che cerca di barcamenarsi tra l'amore per me e i doveri che dovrebbe alla sua famiglia. DIco dovrebbe xche' da 5 anni a questa parte molte cose sono cambiate, sia a casa sua che a casa mia.
Non e' un santo come non sono una santa io. Siamo un uomo ed una donna con mille difetti e pochi pregi (vero Daniele??) che cercano di trovare la loro strada...forse in modo scorretto e sleale...ma da una storia cosi' e' difficile venirne fuori puliti, e' normale purtroppo dover mentire e avere mille dubbi e paure.
Vi chiedo solo di prendermi cosi' come sono...per ora di meglio non riesco a fare...


----------



## Elisa (22 Ottobre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Bentornata.
> Immagino che tu abbia continuato a leggerci anche nella tua prolungata assenza.
> Ho notato che il tono con cui sei tornata è stato inizialmente molto risentito, hai parlato di delusione, di incomprensione, di attacchi gratuiti, fino a sfidare i traditori/traditi ad una folle gara di incoerenza o di gradazione di menzogna.
> Io non posso parlare a nome di tutti. Posso parlare a nome mio, e ti posso sinceramente dire che mi sono sentito e mi sento molto empatico con te. Ovviamente con le limitazioni di quel che riesco a percepire. E' ovvio che vedo ben poco e so ben poco di quel che ti accade e spesso tu dici di non voler rivelare particolari "personali" della tua vicenda, come se non fosse tutto molto ma molto personale quel che si scrive qui.
> ...


Ciao Alfeo. Grazie per il tuo intervento...purtroppo ho poco tempo. Velocemente ti dico che hai ragione su tante cose e hai capito + di quel che credi...la storia non si e' concretizzata in breve tempo xche' ci sono stati vari "avvenimenti", tra cui alcune crisi che ci hanno fatto allontare x provare a vedere se si trattava di una storia che non potesse avere un seguito. 
Ti dico come stanno le cose in questo momento, inutile ormai rivangare quelle vecchie. Ci amiamo e stiamo progettando un futuro insieme in modo concreto. Se ho tutti questi alti e bassi e' perche' come potrai capire la situazione e' difficile da affrontare soprattutto x le persone che ne sono e ne verranno ancora di piu' coinvolte. E come ho detto a Farfalla, forse sotto sotto pur volendolo da morire, ho paura delle conseguenze. Se leggi quello che mi ha scritto Sabina, capirai esattamente come mi sento a volte: paralizzata! Solo che egoisticamente quando si sente cosi' "Lui" io ne soffro e mi incazzo! 
Insomma lo so', sono un disastro...
non so' dove mi portera' tutto questo, come ho scritto, il tempo dira' quale e' la mia strada...e speriamo bene!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Mi dispiace se leggendo tutto i miei interventi a volte sembro contradittoria e "falsa". Non e' cosi'. Forse sono molto, troppo impulsiva e a volte ho "esagerato" magari x convincere me stessa di certe cose.
> Forse volevo vederlo come un "mostro" x finire questa storia e tenermi la bella famigliola senza pagare nessuna conseguenza.
> Certo, sarebbe stato meglio cosi'. Per tutti.
> Ma non ci riesco, ci ho provato tantissime volte e anche lui, l'amante.
> ...


A me non sei sembrata mai falsa. Contradditoria si, ma credo sia assolutamente normale. Come normale è la confusione che hai in testa. Io lo so come ti senti. Qui nessuno è meglio o peggio di nessuno. Qui ognuno ha esperienze diverse. Si cerca di dare un consiglio, un opinione perchè a volte le storie viste da fuori sembrano più chiare di come appaiono a chi le sta vivendo.
Io credo che entrambi abbiate paura del grande passo per mille motivi. Ti dico sinceramente che sono d'accordo con Alfeo, non credo la situazione cambierà se certe scelte non le fai subito più le protrai più diventa difficile farle in futuro...Il vostro è veramente un matrimonio parallelo che magari durerà per sempre. Mi piacerebbe solo che tu riuscissi a viverlo in maniera più serena


----------



## Illuso (22 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Mi dispiace se leggendo tutto i miei interventi a volte sembro contradittoria e "falsa". Non e' cosi'. Forse sono molto, troppo impulsiva e a volte ho "esagerato" magari x convincere me stessa di certe cose.
> Forse volevo vederlo come un "mostro" x finire questa storia e tenermi la bella famigliola senza pagare nessuna conseguenza.
> Certo, sarebbe stato meglio cosi'. Per tutti.
> Ma non ci riesco, ci ho provato tantissime volte e anche lui, l'amante.
> ...


Ciao Elisa, da come te la stai girando la storia, c'è da augurarti con tutto il cuore (a te e al tuo ganzo) che il passo sia fatto, (ma anche per tuo marito, che potrebbe ritornare a pensare ad avere un rapporto con una donna...)perchè immagino che se uno dei due, (supponiamo lui) si dovesse tirare indietro all'ultimo minuto, per te sarebbe un bel gran casino, con tanti saluti alla famosa famiglia allargata, ecc. ecc. e forse (spero che non ti succeda davvero) potrai capire un pochino chi si sente tradito.


----------



## Sole (22 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> E forse non e' "l'orco" che volevo vedere, solo e' un uomo un po' "insicuro" come me che cerca di barcamenarsi tra l'amore per me e i doveri che dovrebbe alla sua famiglia. DIco dovrebbe xche' da 5 anni a questa parte molte cose sono cambiate, sia a casa sua che a casa mia.
> Non e' un santo come non sono una santa io. Siamo un uomo ed una donna con mille difetti e pochi pregi (vero Daniele??) che cercano di trovare la loro strada...forse in modo scorretto e sleale...ma da una storia cosi' e' difficile venirne fuori puliti, e' normale purtroppo dover mentire e avere mille dubbi e paure.


Cavolo, 5 anni. Scusami Elisa, il mio non è un intervento che vuole essere giudicante.

Sono approdata qui dopo essere stata tradita (diverse volte, ma con avventure sporadiche) e aver tradito per pochissimo tempo, nemmeno lo spazio di un'estate... un'esperienza che mi ha comunque sconvolto la vita. Perchè in quei pochi mesi non ero più io, non riuscivo ad essere totalmente presente come madre (fisicamente sì, ma con la testa ero sempre là, oppure con gli occhi fissi sul cellulare per aspettare una sua chiamata...) nè come compagna (e non parlo del sesso: quello con mio marito, anche in quei mesi, è sempre stato molto intenso, più che con l'amante!). Insomma, è stato qualcosa di eccitante, un'esperienza di cui forse avevo bisogno in quel momento, ma nello stesso tempo mi ha portato via un bel po' di energie, le stesse che ho sottratto alla mia famiglia.

Te lo chiedo quindi per pura curiosità: com'è possibile mantenere una doppia vita per 5 anni? Com'è possibile che all'interno di una coppia il tradito non si renda conto di nulla per così tanto tempo? E non parlo di indizi tipo messaggi sospetti, o uscite inspiegabili... parlo proprio della _qualità_ del rapporto tra coniugi: la mia era andata a farsi benedire in quel periodo! Non ci si accorge che c'è un 'difetto di comunicazione'? Io me ne sono accorta, quando sono stata tradita, anche se non ho mai voluto vedere. Quando è stato il turno di mio marito, se n'è accorto anche lui. O siamo due maghi... o siamo due imbranati!


----------



## Amoremio (22 Ottobre 2010)

Sole ha detto:


> Cavolo, 5 anni. Scusami Elisa, il mio non è un intervento che vuole essere giudicante.
> 
> Sono approdata qui dopo essere stata tradita (diverse volte, ma con avventure sporadiche) e aver tradito per pochissimo tempo, nemmeno lo spazio di un'estate... un'esperienza che mi ha comunque sconvolto la vita. Perchè in quei pochi mesi non ero più io, non riuscivo ad essere totalmente presente come madre (fisicamente sì, ma con la testa ero sempre là, oppure con gli occhi fissi sul cellulare per aspettare una sua chiamata...) nè come compagna (e non parlo del sesso: quello con mio marito, anche in quei mesi, è sempre stato molto intenso, più che con l'amante!). Insomma, è stato qualcosa di eccitante, un'esperienza di cui forse avevo bisogno in quel momento, ma nello stesso tempo mi ha portato via un bel po' di energie, le stesse che ho sottratto alla mia famiglia.
> 
> Te lo chiedo quindi per pura curiosità: com'è possibile mantenere una doppia vita per 5 anni? Com'è possibile che all'interno di una coppia il tradito non si renda conto di nulla per così tanto tempo? E non parlo di indizi tipo messaggi sospetti, o uscite inspiegabili... parlo proprio della _qualità_ del rapporto tra coniugi: la mia era andata a farsi benedire in quel periodo! Non ci si accorge che c'è un 'difetto di comunicazione'? *Io me ne sono accorta, quando sono stata tradita, anche se non ho mai voluto vedere*. Quando è stato il turno di mio marito, se n'è accorto anche lui. O siamo due maghi... o siamo due imbranati!


anche il marito di elisa se n'è accorto

e non vuole vedere

penso che nella prima parte di questi 5 anni si sarà dato mille giustificazioni per singoli comportamenti di lei, al punto da rimanerne invischiato

naturalmente questa sua eventuale debolezza gli si ritorcerà contro in vari modi


----------



## Elisa (23 Ottobre 2010)

Sole ha detto:


> Cavolo, 5 anni. Scusami Elisa, il mio non è un intervento che vuole essere giudicante.
> 
> Sono approdata qui dopo essere stata tradita (diverse volte, ma con avventure sporadiche) e aver tradito per pochissimo tempo, nemmeno lo spazio di un'estate... un'esperienza che mi ha comunque sconvolto la vita. Perchè in quei pochi mesi non ero più io, non riuscivo ad essere totalmente presente come madre (fisicamente sì, ma con la testa ero sempre là, oppure con gli occhi fissi sul cellulare per aspettare una sua chiamata...) nè come compagna (e non parlo del sesso: quello con mio marito, anche in quei mesi, è sempre stato molto intenso, più che con l'amante!). Insomma, è stato qualcosa di eccitante, un'esperienza di cui forse avevo bisogno in quel momento, ma nello stesso tempo mi ha portato via un bel po' di energie, le stesse che ho sottratto alla mia famiglia.
> 
> Te lo chiedo quindi per pura curiosità: com'è possibile mantenere una doppia vita per 5 anni? Com'è possibile che all'interno di una coppia il tradito non si renda conto di nulla per così tanto tempo? E non parlo di indizi tipo messaggi sospetti, o uscite inspiegabili... parlo proprio della _qualità_ del rapporto tra coniugi: la mia era andata a farsi benedire in quel periodo! Non ci si accorge che c'è un 'difetto di comunicazione'? Io me ne sono accorta, quando sono stata tradita, anche se non ho mai voluto vedere. Quando è stato il turno di mio marito, se n'è accorto anche lui. O siamo due maghi... o siamo due imbranati!


Ciao sole...non sono stati 5 anni continui ma ci sono stati tanti avvenimenti nel mezzo, come ho piu' volte raccontato. Non posso dire tutto x motivi di "privacy" chiaramente...
Comunque sia sua moglie che mio marito si sono accorti che siamo completamente cambiati...beh, se ci siamo innamorati di altri non e' che i nostri rapporti a casa fossero idiallici gia' prima, sicuramente ci mancava qualcosa di "profondo" altrimenti sarebbe finito dopo "l'eccitazione" iniziale...ma poi e' diventato amore vero e profondo e questo ha complicato le cose. Non e' facile poi decidere di mandare tutta la nostra vita all'aria, nonostante sicuri di quel che sentiamo e che non ci sia + nulla da fare x "recuperare" a casa. Certo c'e' affetto e senso di responsabilita' verso figli e cc....ma l'amore non piu'. E' una storia lunga e complessa e qui in poche righe non riesco a farvela comprendere fino in fondo...
Non credo riuscite a capirmi...vi chiedo solo di darmi "consigli" ed opinioni tenendo pero' anche conto di tutto il "non detto", x motivi di tempo e di privacy appunto...
Non e' facile, ma come ha detto Farfalla +si va avanti e + diventa ancora + complicato...e' una situazione delicata.
In questo momento siamo sia io che il mio amante in distacco totale dai coniugi, si sta' insieme x i figli diciamo...ma mentre mio marito e' come "bloccato", ovvero accetta (e comunque sa che pure lui non ha fatto nulla e non fa nulla x risollevare le cose), sua moglie e' + sull'incazzato ...boh...non so', vedremo...
Spero solo che lui, troppo sotto pressione, non abbia di nuovo (purtroppo e' successo anche questo in passato, ma lui dice che ormai ha CAPITO CHIARAMENTE cosa vuole!!) "ripensamenti"...la moglie comunque in passato l'ha "ricattato" psicologicamente varie volte (una volta non mangiava piu' ed e' stata molto male....)...
un disastro insomma...


----------



## Elisa (26 Ottobre 2010)

*La svolta*

C'e' stata una vera importante svolta...non posso raccontare i dettagli perche' si entra troppo nel dettaglio e sinceramente e' un momento veramente delicato e voglio essere prudente.
Comunque volevo farvelo sapere. Qualche volta gli amanti "si amano veramente"...e magari le paure che hanno sono REALMENTE solo quelle legate a dover lasciare i figli e nel dover creare situazioni di sofferenza, per cui si cerca di rimandare il piu' possibile quel giorno, quel dolore...
Anche se cosi' facendo alla fine si fa peggio...
Sono "felice" ma adesso arrivera' il  momento piu' duro...


----------



## Sabina (26 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> C'e' stata una vera importante svolta...non posso raccontare i dettagli perche' si entra troppo nel dettaglio e sinceramente e' un momento veramente delicato e voglio essere prudente.
> Comunque volevo farvelo sapere. Qualche volta gli amanti "si amano veramente"...e magari le paure che hanno sono REALMENTE solo quelle legate a dover lasciare i figli e nel dover creare situazioni di sofferenza, per cui si cerca di rimandare il piu' possibile quel giorno, quel dolore...
> Anche se cosi' facendo alla fine si fa peggio...
> Sono "felice" ma adesso arrivera' il  momento piu' duro...


Sono felice per te ... in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Amoremio (26 Ottobre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Sono felice per te ... .


strano a dirsi
io lo sono per il marito

se elisa "quaglia" forse le andrà bene
al marito più plausibilmente senza il forse


----------



## Daniele (26 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> strano a dirsi
> io lo sono per il marito
> 
> se elisa "quaglia" forse le andrà bene
> al marito più plausibilmente senza il forse


Tho, magari il marito si trova una donna più bella e più giusta per lui, c'è solo da sperarlo per lui


----------



## Elisa (26 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tho, magari il marito si trova una donna più bella e più giusta per lui, c'è solo da sperarlo per lui



poi non mi devo "incazzare"...qualsiasi cosa io possa dire, niente va mai bene o e' giusto...
Pensate sempre e solo a "mio marito"...
ma sono io qua a scrivere di me e delle mie sensazioni! cosa ne sapete di mio marito??? 
Non avete l'assoluta' verita' su TUTTO per poter sempre giudicare!


----------



## Elisa (26 Ottobre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Sono felice per te ... in bocca al lupo.



Grazie Sabina...speriamo bene, e' veramente dura!
bacio


----------



## Amoremio (26 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tho, magari il marito si trova una donna più bella e più giusta per lui, c'è solo da sperarlo per lui


mah 
sai non è affatto questo

è più che possibile che lui viva molto male la situazione che si è venuta a creare
se la sensazione di elisa fosse corretta, come si vive sapendo di vievere in una menzogna, in una finzione?
forse ha paura del prosieguo e la paura lo paralizza
ma se elisa rompe gli indugi lui uscirà da questo stallo in cui si è messo

o forse non è vero che lui ha capito
ma comunque allora si trova senza saperlo in una situazione non auspicabile
ora potrà capire
e decidere che vuol fare della sua vita


----------



## Elisa (26 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mah
> sai non è affatto questo
> 
> è più che possibile che lui viva molto male la situazione che si è venuta a creare
> ...



Non ho parole...


----------



## Amoremio (26 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> poi non mi devo "incazzare"...*qualsiasi cosa io possa dire, niente va mai bene o e' giusto...*
> Pensate sempre e solo a "mio marito"...
> ma sono io qua a scrivere di me e delle mie sensazioni! cosa ne sapete di mio marito???
> Non avete l'assoluta' verita' su TUTTO per poter sempre giudicare!


 
anzi 
per me è esattamente il contrario di quel che dici nel grassetto

tu vuoi chiarire la tua situazione e vivere alla luce del sole la tua storia

io penso che sia un bene anche per tuo marito


----------



## Amoremio (26 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Non ho parole...


mica ti capisco


----------



## Elisa (26 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> anzi
> per me è esattamente il contrario di quel che dici nel grassetto
> 
> tu vuoi chiarire la tua situazione e vivere alla luce del sole la tua storia
> ...


La questione non e' che "io voglia vivere alla luce del sole la mia storia"...la questione sono due matrimoni che gia' non funzionavano, tanto da "innamorarsi" di un'altra persona e dilaniarsi per anni tra crisi varie, si no forse magari... per capire cosa era meglio fare.
Tutti pensano al maritino e alla moglie traditi...
ma quello che abbiamo passato noi nessuno se lo immagina...quando si pensa agli amanti si pensa solo a due che fanno sesso alla faccia dei coniugi. Ma ragazzi miei, non e' x tutti cosi'...ci sono altre situazioni in giro...


----------



## Elisa (26 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mica ti capisco


questo parlare sempre di mio marito...cosa c'entra???? non e' lui qui in prima persona a scrivere. Non potete sapere NIENTE! quindi parliamo di me per favore...non degli "assenti"...tutto qui


----------



## Amoremio (26 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> La questione non e' che "io voglia vivere alla luce del sole la mia storia"...la questione sono due matrimoni che gia' non funzionavano, tanto da "innamorarsi" di un'altra persona e dilaniarsi per anni tra crisi varie, si no forse magari... per capire cosa era meglio fare.
> Tutti pensano al maritino e alla moglie traditi...
> ma quello che abbiamo passato noi nessuno se lo immagina...quando si pensa agli amanti si pensa solo a due che fanno sesso alla faccia dei coniugi. Ma ragazzi miei, non e' x tutti cosi'...ci sono altre situazioni in giro...


 
continuo a non capire

tu e l'altro avete passato chissà cosa ma ne avete ottenuto anche gioie o emozioni o speranze
i rispettivi coniugi in cambio ne hanno avuto partner con la mente altrove, conflitti, tristezze e cos'altro?

tu sei lieta adesso perchè vedi all'orizzonte la tua felicità
nel loro orizzonte c'è un altro periodo di m... , ma anche la prospettiva di liberarsi, per il futuro, da ulteriori "menti altrove" conflitti e tristezze e, più in fondo, la possibilità di rifarsi una vita, soli o accompagnati non importa, ma comunque non condizionati da compagni "distanti"

oltretutto a tuo marito andrà anche peggio che a sua moglie perchè perderà la quotidianità con i figli

perchè ti disturba che si cerchi di vedere un po' di positività anche per lui?


----------



## Amoremio (26 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> questo parlare sempre di mio marito...cosa c'entra???? non e' lui qui in prima persona a scrivere. Non potete sapere NIENTE! quindi parliamo di me per favore...non degli "assenti"...tutto qui


ma qui dentro si è sempre parlato dei partner dei traditi e dei traditori
dato che il tradimento li coinvolge

a meno che non se ne parli male o in termini ingiustificabilmente offensivi (cosa che non mi pare di aver fatto), è anche fisiologico


----------



## Elisa (26 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> continuo a non capire
> 
> tu e l'altro avete passato chissà cosa ma ne avete ottenuto anche gioie o emozioni o speranze
> i rispettivi coniugi in cambio ne hanno avuto partner con la mente altrove, conflitti, tristezze e cos'altro?
> ...



si ok scusami...sono molto agitata...non credere sia facile per me. E'vero che l'ho voluto io, ma credimi, soffro pure io...non ho scelto di innamorarmi cosi' di un altro, si ci ho messo del mio e' vero...ma se avessi potuto evitare tutta questa sofferenza (e sopratt a mio marito a cui comunque voglio molto bene), l'avrei fatto. Ma anche stare con una donna che non lo ama come dovrebbe, non sarebbe stato giusto...
Sono molto spaventata ora...e' un altro prezzo da pagare...


----------



## Amoremio (26 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> si ok scusami...sono molto agitata...non credere sia facile per me. E'vero che l'ho voluto io, ma credimi, soffro pure io...non ho scelto di innamorarmi cosi' di un altro, si ci ho messo del mio e' vero...ma se avessi potuto evitare tutta questa sofferenza (e sopratt a mio marito a cui comunque voglio molto bene), l'avrei fatto. Ma anche *stare con una donna che non lo ama come dovrebbe, non sarebbe stato giusto*...
> Sono molto spaventata ora...e' un altro prezzo da pagare...


esattamente quel che intendevo

penso sia normale essere spaventati
ti prepari a rivoluzionare la tua vita
anche se è nel senso da te auspicato, è comunque un cambiamento radicale


----------



## alfeo (26 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> C'e' stata una vera importante svolta...non posso raccontare i dettagli perche' si entra troppo nel dettaglio e sinceramente e' un momento veramente delicato e voglio essere prudente.
> Comunque volevo farvelo sapere. Qualche volta gli amanti "si amano veramente"...e magari le paure che hanno sono REALMENTE solo quelle legate a dover lasciare i figli e nel dover creare situazioni di sofferenza, per cui si cerca di rimandare il piu' possibile quel giorno, quel dolore...
> Anche se cosi' facendo alla fine si fa peggio...
> Sono "felice" ma adesso arrivera' il momento piu' duro...


 
Bene, una svolta in questi casi è pur sempre un fatto positivo.
Ammesso che sia una svolta vera e non l'ennesimo abbaglio.
Ma tu hai gli elementi (li hai? E' qualcosa che ti ha "detto" o qualcosa di davvero "concreto"?) per giudicare.
Di tuo marito, di sua moglie, dei tuoi figli e dei suoi figli non parliamo, perché non scrivono qui.
Tu hai sofferto e soffri e, presumibilmente, soffrirai. Ammetti però che questa sofferenza oltre che essere da te generata è finalizzata alla realizzazione della tua felicità. Insomma tutto ruota intorno a te.
Anche l'amore è una sublime forma di egoismo, in fondo. Forse, se andrà come speri, l'unica vera amarezza è aver buttato cinque anni di felicità.
Ti auguro di trovare in fondo al tuo cuore tutta la risolutezza che non hai mostrato in questi anni perché almeno questo svolta sia decisa in modo da evitare ulteriori strazi anche ai coprotagonisti, con conseguente maggior strazio per te.
Sei pronta?


----------



## Elisa (26 Ottobre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Bene, una svolta in questi casi è pur sempre un fatto positivo.
> Ammesso che sia una svolta vera e non l'ennesimo abbaglio.
> Ma tu hai gli elementi (li hai? E' qualcosa che ti ha "detto" o qualcosa di davvero "concreto"?) per giudicare.
> Di tuo marito, di sua moglie, dei tuoi figli e dei suoi figli non parliamo, perché non scrivono qui.
> ...



i fatti ci sono. punto. 
Per il resto...tu hai tutte le ragioni di questo mondo a dire che sono stata egoista ecc ecc...ma cosa avrei dovuto fare secondo te??
vivere infelice tutta la vita e quindi rendendo comunque infelice le persone accanto rinunciando a lui e a quel che sento?? IN quel caso sarei stata invece una "brava persona, mamma e moglie"?? 
fammi capire...
e non ritorniamo a dire che sono passati 5 anni, perche' ripeto, in questi 5 anni sono successe varie cose e abbiamo anche provato + volte a lasciar stare proprio x "piuttosto sacrificare noi" che le famiglie. Ma non siamo riusciti mai se non per alcuni periodi (in cui eravamo ancora + tristi ed in crisi").


----------



## Elisa (26 Ottobre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Bene, una svolta in questi casi è pur sempre un fatto positivo.
> Ammesso che sia una svolta vera e non l'ennesimo abbaglio.
> Ma tu hai gli elementi (li hai? E' qualcosa che ti ha "detto" o qualcosa di davvero "concreto"?) per giudicare.
> Di tuo marito, di sua moglie, dei tuoi figli e dei suoi figli non parliamo, perché non scrivono qui.
> ...



p.s. tutto ruota intorno solo a me, perche' se permetti sono io (e oserei dire PURTROPPO) IL fulcro di tutta sta benedetta storia!! io e l'altro, chiaro! ma non credere che non m'importi nulla dei figli, dei suoi figli e di tutti gli altri intorno a noi...altrimenti mica avremmo fatto passare tutto sto' tempo, tra l'altro...!!


----------



## alfeo (26 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> i fatti ci sono. punto.
> Per il resto...tu hai tutte le ragioni di questo mondo a dire che sono stata egoista ecc ecc...ma cosa avrei dovuto fare secondo te??
> vivere infelice tutta la vita e quindi rendendo comunque infelice le persone accanto rinunciando a lui e a quel che sento?? IN quel caso sarei stata invece una "brava persona, mamma e moglie"??
> fammi capire...
> e non ritorniamo a dire che sono passati 5 anni, perche' ripeto, in questi 5 anni sono successe varie cose e abbiamo anche provato + volte a lasciar stare proprio x "piuttosto sacrificare noi" che le famiglie. Ma non siamo riusciti mai se non per alcuni periodi (in cui eravamo ancora + tristi ed in crisi").


 
Vabbè, calmati, prendi un bel respiro e non ne parliamo più di quel che è stato.
Solo, non dipingerti come una eroina disposta a sacrificarsi per il bene altrui, per favore.
Adesso quel che è stato è stato. E' il solo dato certo e vedi di mettertelo alle spalle, poi quando sarai approdata su un'altra riva potrai guardarti indietro a pensarci. O magari no, non pensarci proprio più che è meglio.
Adesso c'è solo il futuro, guardalo con fiducia e forza.


----------



## Papero (27 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> C'e' stata una vera importante svolta...non posso raccontare i dettagli perche' si entra troppo nel dettaglio e sinceramente e' un momento veramente delicato e voglio essere prudente.
> Comunque volevo farvelo sapere. Qualche volta gli amanti "si amano veramente"...e magari le paure che hanno sono REALMENTE solo quelle legate a dover lasciare i figli e nel dover creare situazioni di sofferenza, per cui si cerca di rimandare il piu' possibile quel giorno, quel dolore...
> Anche se cosi' facendo alla fine si fa peggio...
> Sono "felice" ma adesso arrivera' il  momento piu' duro...


Ciao Elisa. 

Mi sembra di capire che finalmente la vostra storia sta per venire a galla, alla luce del sole. Mi permetto di consigliarti un'ultima bugia, d'accordo con il tuo "lui". Non dite che siete amanti da 5 anni, se potete mentite spudoratamente e dimezzate due o tre volte il tempo che vi siete visti di nascosto... Solo per alleviare un pò di dolore ai vs attuali incolpevoli e inconsapevoli partner...


In bocca al lupo


----------



## Daniele (27 Ottobre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Ciao Elisa.
> 
> Mi sembra di capire che finalmente la vostra storia sta per venire a galla, alla luce del sole. Mi permetto di consigliarti un'ultima bugia, d'accordo con il tuo "lui". Non dite che siete amanti da 5 anni, se potete mentite spudoratamente e dimezzate due o tre volte il tempo che vi siete visti di nascosto... Solo per alleviare un pò di dolore ai vs attuali incolpevoli e inconsapevoli partner...
> 
> ...


Ed invece io direi dei 5 anni...magari potrebbe davvero aiutare lui a capire qualcosa di utile.


----------



## minnie (27 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> C'e' stata una vera importante svolta...non posso raccontare i dettagli perche' si entra troppo nel dettaglio e sinceramente e' un momento veramente delicato e voglio essere prudente.
> Comunque volevo farvelo sapere. Qualche volta gli amanti "si amano veramente"...e magari le paure che hanno sono REALMENTE solo quelle legate a dover lasciare i figli e nel dover creare situazioni di sofferenza, per cui si cerca di rimandare il piu' possibile quel giorno, quel dolore...
> Anche se cosi' facendo alla fine si fa peggio...
> Sono "felice" ma adesso arrivera' il momento piu' duro...


sii cauta Elisa. Non è solo il decidere o meno di vivere alla luce del sole a dimostrare se era amore o amare il sogno: noi abbiamo fatto quel passo.  E la trasposizione della nuova coppia nel quotidiano a farne il banco di prova. In ogni caso mi auguro per tutti voi (coniugi e figli inclusi) che il vostro sentimento sia reale e realista. Che la sofferenza di tutti (vostra nell'attesa, loro nell'abbandono) non sia inutile.


----------

